# حيران



## ثابت بيسوع (4 أبريل 2009)

انا رجل مسلم واحب المسيح والسيده العذراء ولكن اقف عند هذا السوال واتراجع مررا الا هو 

كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ؟
فلو لم يكن المسيح هو الله فى العقيده المسيحه لكنت اعتنقت المسيحه فى الحال 
ارجوا الرد بهدوء وبدون انفعال كما هو الحال عند بعض الاخوه اللى فى هذا المنتدى الجميل على قلبى 
السوال التانى 
اريد الجنه واخاف من النار فهل من مجيب يقنعننى بدون تعصب عن طريق الجنه ؟
السوال الثالث الشعور الدائم بالخوف كلما شعرت بالمحبه اللى فى داخلى ليسوع المسيح والتى تجعلنى دائما اتراجع عن هذا الحب الى الهروب من هذا الواقع اللى فى داخلى
والسوال الاخير 
اذا كان المسيح هو الله 
من جاء بالقران الكريم اذن ؟
ححححححححححححححححححيران


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (4 أبريل 2009)

اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الحيران



حيران قال:


> انا رجل مسلم واحب المسيح والسيده العذراء ولكن اقف عند هذا السوال واتراجع مررا الا هو


 
*باذن المسيح نجاوبك وتاخذ اهم قرار بحياتك*





حيران قال:


> كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ؟


 

*وكيف لا يكون هو الله وقد انفرد عن باقي البشر *
*1- ولادته من عذراء لا يوجد غيره جاء بدون زرع بشر*
*2-كماله لا يوجد انسان بار ولم يفعل خطية الا السيد المسيح "مُجَرَّبٌ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِثْلُنَا، بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ."(عبرانيين 4 : 15) "وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ خَطِيَّةٌ"(1يوحنا 3 : 5) " الَّذِي لَمْ يَفْعَلْ خَطِيَّةً، وَلاَ وُجِدَ فِي فَمِهِ مَكْرٌ،"(1بطرس 2 : 22)*







حيران قال:


> السوال التانى
> اريد الجنه واخاف من النار فهل من مجيب يقنعننى بدون تعصب عن طريق الجنه ؟


 
*السيد المسيح قال "اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. "(يوحنا 10 : 10) " قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي."(يوحنا 14 : 6)*







حيران قال:


> والسوال الاخير
> اذا كان المسيح هو الله
> من جاء بالقران الكريم اذن ؟
> ححححححححححححححححححيران


 
*نحن لا نؤمن ان القران من عند الله*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (4 أبريل 2009)

اولا اشكركم اخوانى على سرعه الرد وهذا الامر لايخفى على منتدى مجترم مثل هذا المنتدى
ثانيا اجواب على قصدى من هذا السوال كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ؟
فهل معنى ان ان المسبح اقام الموتى وشفى المرضا ان يكون هو الله ولما لانقول الا معجزه تحققت مثله مثل باقى الرسول الذين ارسلهم الله والامثله كثيره 
وهل الله فى حاجه الى ان يتجسد بروح القدوس ويتمثل فى صوره بشرليصلب ويكفر الخطايا والذنوب
والقصد الان من سوالى ان المسيح ليس هو الله وان كان هو الله فاين نحن المسلمون منه ؟
انا لاانكر حبى لليسوع لدرجه جعلتنى احلم به وكانه وراء قرص شمس ينادينى ويرسل بيديه لياخذونى ولكن كنت خائفا منه 
ولاانكر ايضا حبى الدائم والغير عادى لجميع اصدقائى ممن عرفتهم من المسيحيون واشعر احيانا اننى منهم من غيران اعبر لهم عن هذا الاحساس الغريب 
ولاانكر ايضا منجاتى ليسوع دائما فى اوقات الازمات وهى كثيره فى حياتى
ولاانكر محافظتى على الصلاه الخاصه بنا كمسلمين وقراتى المستمره للقران الكريم 
ولاانكر ابدا احساسى الداءم بالسلام الداخلى كلما دخلت هذا الموقع 
ولاانكر احساسى الدائم بانى حيران لا دين له رغم حبى لله وخوفى من الله واملى الدائم بان الله سيهدينى لانى لم اقترف مكروه فى حق اى فرد الا نفسى واشعر دائم بحبى لكل الناس بدون تميز 
ولاانكر ايضا للاسف مواظبتى على المعاصى من غير توقف رغم محاولتى المستمره للاقلاع عنها 
ولكن ولكن ولكن كيف اومن بان المسيح هو الله 
اعرف ان هذا الامر هو جوهر المسيحيه وهذا مايشعرنى بالخوف كلما تعمقت فى هذا الدين وليس خوفا من الناس بقدر خوفى من الله 
فقد صليت مرارا مثلكم ولكن بلا جدوى و اجد نفسى اهرب ولااعرف اين اهرب وابتعد واشعر بالحيره الدائمه هذا الشعور الذى انتابنى منذ خمس سنوات حتى الان واخاف من ان اموت وانا على هذه الحاله 
اعلم انكم ستقولون انت عايز ايه بالضبط ؟  الاجابه نفسى استريح لذا ارجوا منكم الا تزهوقوا من كلمى المتخبط 
لانى اخيرا قررت ان اخرج مابداخلى اليكم لعلى استريح بعض الشى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أبريل 2009)

*الاخ العزيز 
انا مش هقولك كلام كتير  انا هقولك كلمتين فقط
زمان كان فية ناس كتير عبادتهم الاصنام ولكن كانو مش مقتنعين بان دة الالة 
ففضلوا يفكرو 
هل الالة الحقيقي هو الشمس  ام من هو الللة الحقيقي 
وفضلوا يصلوا ويطلبو من ربنا انة يعرفهم الالة الحقيقي وينير عيونهم
لغاية ما ربنا نظر اليهم وعرفهم الحقيقة وتركو عبادة الاوثان وعبدو الالة الحقيقي يسوع المسيح لة كل المجد والكرامة
صلي يا اخي العزيز
اطلب من ربنا انة يظهر لك ذاتة ويفتح عينيك
صلي كتير وقولة يا رب عرفني عليك​*


----------



## Strident (4 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> ثانيا اجواب على قصدى من هذا السوال كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ؟
> فهل معنى ان ان المسبح اقام الموتى وشفى المرضا ان يكون هو الله ولما لانقول الا معجزه تحققت مثله مثل باقى الرسول الذين ارسلهم الله والامثله كثيره


ليس الموضوع في بعض المعجزات، بل في كلمات مهمة و محورية قالها المسيح، و آيات أخرى كثيرة ذكرت عنه
"في البدء كان الكلمة، و الكلمة كان عند الله، و كان الكلمة الله"
"و الكلمة صار جسداً و حل بيننا"
"أنا و الآب واحد"
"أنا في الآب و الآب فيّ"
"أورشليم، أورشليم، يا قاتلة الأنبياء و راجمة المرسلين إليها...كم مرة أردت ("أنا") أن أجمع أولادك..."

و آيات كثيرة جداً تؤكد أن هذا هو الله نفسه...



حيران قال:


> وهل الله فى حاجه الى ان يتجسد بروح القدوس ويتمثل فى صوره بشرليصلب ويكفر الخطايا والذنوب


ليس الله الذي في حاجة لذلك بل نحن...
و لا يمكن أن يسامح فقط بالكلمة، لئلا تسقط كلمته، ان أجرة الخطية موت...و تكون كلمته - حاشا لله - بلا قيمة



حيران قال:


> والقصد الان من سوالى ان المسيح ليس هو الله وان كان هو الله فاين نحن المسلمون منه ؟


المسلمون، مثل كل غير المؤمنين به، يحبكم، و مات لأجلكم، و ينتظر أن تؤمنوا به و تطلبوه لكي يخلصكم، و يود ان تخلصوا...



حيران قال:


> انا لاانكر حبى لليسوع لدرجه جعلتنى احلم به وكانه وراء قرص شمس ينادينى ويرسل بيديه لياخذونى ولكن كنت خائفا منه
> ولاانكر ايضا حبى الدائم والغير عادى لجميع اصدقائى ممن عرفتهم من المسيحيون واشعر احيانا اننى منهم من غيران اعبر لهم عن هذا الاحساس الغريب
> ولاانكر ايضا منجاتى ليسوع دائما فى اوقات الازمات وهى كثيره فى حياتى


من غير العادي ان نسمع من مسلم هذا الكلام، لكن واضح أنه يدعوك أنت بالذات صراحة...



حيران قال:


> ولاانكر محافظتى على الصلاه الخاصه بنا كمسلمين وقراتى المستمره للقران الكريم


هذا ليس مانعاً أن يدعوك الرب يسوع لتتبعه...لقد تنازل و أتى إلينا و نحن خطاة و صالحنا و فتح لنا باب الحياة...و هو قال: لم آتِ لأدعو أبراراً بل خطاة إلى التوبة



حيران قال:


> ولاانكر ابدا احساسى الداءم بالسلام الداخلى كلما دخلت هذا الموقع
> ولاانكر احساسى الدائم بانى حيران لا دين له رغم حبى لله وخوفى من الله واملى الدائم بان الله سيهدينى لانى لم اقترف مكروه فى حق اى فرد الا نفسى واشعر دائم بحبى لكل الناس بدون تميز


هذا من شخصيتك الجميلة...و هو سيهديك طالما تفتح قلبك، و تطلبه وحده مهما كانت النتائج...ان تركت عنك كل أحكام سابقة و تحيز، تأكد أنه سيهديك...



حيران قال:


> ولاانكر ايضا للاسف مواظبتى على المعاصى من غير توقف رغم محاولتى المستمره للاقلاع عنها


و هذا بالضبط هو ما أتى إلينا لأجله، و معنى أن يخلصنا من خطايانا...فبدون روح الله داخلنا، و اتحادنا به، و بدون نعمته لا يمكن لإنسان أن يتحرر من الطبيعة الفاسدة التي تميل للشر...
"أتيت لتكون لهم الحياة و ليكون لهم أفضل"
"...و يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم"



حيران قال:


> ولكن ولكن ولكن كيف اومن بان المسيح هو الله
> اعرف ان هذا الامر هو جوهر المسيحيه وهذا مايشعرنى بالخوف كلما تعمقت فى هذا الدين وليس خوفا من الناس بقدر خوفى من الله
> فقد صليت مرارا مثلكم ولكن بلا جدوى و اجد نفسى اهرب ولااعرف اين اهرب وابتعد واشعر بالحيره الدائمه هذا الشعور الذى انتابنى منذ خمس سنوات حتى الان واخاف من ان اموت وانا على هذه الحاله


لا أفهم معنى: "صليت مراراً مثلكم" لكن لماذا تخاف منه؟ جرب أن تكلمه كأب...تأكد أنه يحبك...قل له، بكل بساطة و من كل قلبك: اكشف لي ذاتك...اكشف لي كيف اتبعك...

أنت تخاف أن تغضب الله بفكرك، و هذا جميل...لكن عليك أن تفكر في شيء آخر: ماذا لو أن هذا الإله تنازلو مات لأجلك فعلاً...إن لم تؤمن به، كم سيكون ذلك أفظع من مجرد التفكير أنه تجسد في حالة أنه لم يفعل؟



حيران قال:


> اعلم انكم ستقولون انت عايز ايه بالضبط ؟  الاجابه نفسى استريح لذا ارجوا منكم الا تزهوقوا من كلمى المتخبط
> لانى اخيرا قررت ان اخرج مابداخلى اليكم لعلى استريح بعض الشى


أبداً لن نسأل ذلك...نحن نشعر بك، و نعرف بالضبط لماذا أنت خائف، و كيف أن هذا قرار مصيري، و سيرتب حياتك كلها، و كيف أن المناخ حولك لن يرحمك لو أنك أردت اتباع المسيح...

و لن نزهق أبداً...بل بالعكس، أنت من أكثر الناس الذين يجدي معهم الكلام، و يكون له قيمة...
و هذا واجبنا أن نشهد للرب أمامك...

الرب معك و يرشدك لطريقه


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ؟



و ما المانع ان يكون  المسيح هو الله المتجسد؟





> اريد الجنه واخاف من النار فهل من مجيب يقنعننى بدون تعصب عن طريق الجنه ؟



المسيح نفسه اجاب على هذا السؤال اذ قال:

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 
[Q-BIBLE]قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. [/Q-BIBLE] 




> اذا كان المسيح هو الله
> من جاء بالقران الكريم اذن ؟



تأليف محمد..


----------



## fredyyy (4 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> لانقول الا معجزه تحققت مثله مثل باقى الرسول الذين ارسلهم الله والامثله كثيره
> 
> انا لاانكر حبى ليسوع لدرجه جعلتنى احلم به وكانه وراء قرص شمس ينادينى ويرسل بيديه لياخذونى ولكن كنت خائفا منه
> 
> ...


 

*في البداية أقول لك إن المسيح ليس كباقي الرسل *
*فما من انسان وطأت قدماه الأرض إستطاع أن يخلق مُقلة لمولود أعمي لكن المسيح الخالق فعلها *
*********************
*رائع حبك للمسيح ... أقول لك تجاوب مع ندائه لك ولا تخاف فلقد قال لتلاميذه *

مرقس 6 : 50 
لأَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ رَأَوْهُ وَاضْطَرَبُوا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «*ثِقُوا*. *أَنَا هُوَ*. *لاَ تَخَافُوا*». 
*********************
*شكرًا للرب أنك تجد سلامك عند دخولك منتدى الكنيسة *
******************
*أما بالنسبة للمعاصي سيغفرها لك المسيح ويُعطيك القوة *
*ليس للإقلاع عنها ... بل أن تكرهها *
*********************
*لا تقول كيف ُأمن بالمسيح ... بل قل أريد أن ُأمن بك ... إفتح قلبي ليقبلك ... جدد ذهني ليعرفك *
*********************
*أخي لن نمل من كلماتك فأنت انسان مُخلص ... وها نحن بجانبك نشعر بما يُؤلمك *
*********************
*نتمنى لك الراحة ... أسرع فإن المسيح لديه تلك الراحة التي تبحث عنها لقد قال *

متى 11 : 29 
اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ *وَتَعَلَّمُوا* *مِنِّي* لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ *فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ*.


----------



## fredyyy (4 أبريل 2009)

*صلاة من أجل أخي حيران*​
*يارب*
*إليك نأتي *
*بحيرتنا وخوفنا *
*بيأسنا وكل معاصينا*
*إرسل سلامك لأخي حيران*
*إنزع خوفه بدد حيرته فرِحِه بك*
*لقد إعترف بحبه. إظهر أنت له حبك *
*أنت تذهب بنفسك وراء الضال حتى تجده*
*قد مددت يدك إليه إجذبه إليك تجلى له بمجدك*
*إحفظ فكره سالمًا من كل تشويش عرفه كيف يؤمن*
*إفتح قلبه ليعي حبك ليُقدر فدائك ويفهم طريقك*
*أخرجه من الظلمة الى النور فيتقدس لك*
*حرره من قيود الخطية دعه يشبع بك*
*إروي عطشه للعيشة بالقداسة *
*إحميه من تجارب إبليس*
*إضمن سلامته أمامك*
*فك لسانه ليتكلم *
*إليك يارب *
*آآآمين *​


----------



## fouad78 (4 أبريل 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *صلاة من أجل أخي حيران*​
> 
> 
> *يارب*
> ...


 
آمين يا رب اسمع واستجيب​


----------



## SALVATION (4 أبريل 2009)

_ربنا يعطيك الطريق المنير  ويساعدك على معرفة الحق_
_وده موضوع لمعرفة ما معنى المسيح ابن الله للعقيدة المسيحية_

_ما معنى المسيح ابن الله؟_
_ومتخفش ابدا لو هوه رايد انك تكون مسيحى هيدخلك حظيرته غصب عنك_
_بس انت صلى انه يكون قائدك_​


----------



## fredyyy (4 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> *آمين يا رب اسمع واستجيب*​


 

*شكرًا أخي فؤاد لمشاعرك تجاه من هم في حيرة *


----------



## enass (4 أبريل 2009)

*بأختصار
المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسدة

اخي انظر الى شخصية المسيح واعماله وتعاليمه
هل اقتنعت بها؟ هل فعلا هو الشخص الذي تريد ان يكون مثالك الاعلى؟؟

اذا كانت اجابتك نعم ابحث في داخلك فسوف تعلم كيف يكون المسيح هو الله والله هو الميسح
مجرد التفكير بهذه الفكرة تكون غير منطقية ولكن اطلب من الرب ان يرشدك
وبما ان البذرة موجودة داخلك فبأذن المسيح سوف تنبت وتدخل في الايمان المسيحي*


----------



## Strident (4 أبريل 2009)

نصيحة بسيطة: اقرأ الكتاب المقدس...لكن على بعضه و أطلب الفهم، 

و ليس كما يفعل أعداؤه باقتطاع نصوص و إساءة فهمها


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (4 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا يعطيك الطريق المنير  ويساعدك على معرفة الحق_
> _وده موضوع لمعرفة ما معنى المسيح ابن الله للعقيدة المسيحية_
> 
> _ما معنى المسيح ابن الله؟_
> ...



اشكركم اخوانى على هذا الالتفاف الذى اشعر به نحوكم
بس انا لاافهم الانجيل اذا حاولت قراته 
كما لااعرف اصلى صلاتكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2009)

*


حيران قال:



			اشكركم اخوانى على هذا الالتفاف الذى اشعر به نحوكم
بس انا لاافهم الانجيل اذا حاولت قراته 
كما لااعرف اصلى صلاتكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قبل أن تقرأ الإنجيل أرفع قلبك نحو الله واطلب منه أن يهبك الفهم

نصيحتى أبدأ بقراءة إنجيل متى

أما صلواتنا فهى حديث مع الله, حديث الأبن لأبوه, فالله ليس بحاجة لطقوس وشعائر للتعامل معه, بل يريد أن نتعامل معه ببساطة الأطفال, دون أن نهمل أنه قدوس ويحق له منا كل الإكرام *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (4 أبريل 2009)

نفسى ارتاح مثلكم او مثل غيرى من المسلمين فانا فى صراع رهيب لايشعر به الا صاحبه 
واشعر انى لدى ازدواج فى الشخصيه عندما اصلى فى المسجد وانتظر الى ان يتام كل من معى فى البيت واتصحف فى النت على كل ماهو متعلق بدينكم بدون ان يرانى احد وان كان هذا ليس بصفه دائمه واهرب بذلك الى المواقع الاباحيه كى انسى حاله الازدواجيه 
اشعر بمراره هذا الكلام ولكن هذه هى الحقيقه وارجع لنفسى احيانا واقول هل هذا ضعف فى شخصيتى على الرغم انى ليس شاب او صغير فى السن 
ثم اقول لماذا انا كذلك ؟
هل هذا كما اجاب الاصدقاء ردا على اسلتى بان الرب يردنى وعايزينى انا بصفه شخصيه لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والسوال الان ماهى الخطوه التاليه اذا كان فعلا الرب عايزينى ان افعلها 
برجاء الصلاه من اجلى 
برجاء الصلاه من اجلى 
برجاء الصلاه من اجلى


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> نفسى ارتاح مثلكم او مثل غيرى من المسلمين فانا فى صراع رهيب لايشعر به الا صاحبه
> واشعر انى لدى ازدواج فى الشخصيه عندما اصلى فى المسجد وانتظر الى ان يتام كل من معى فى البيت واتصحف فى النت على كل ماهو متعلق بدينكم بدون ان يرانى احد وان كان هذا ليس بصفه دائمه واهرب بذلك الى المواقع الاباحيه كى انسى حاله الازدواجيه
> اشعر بمراره هذا الكلام ولكن هذه هى الحقيقه وارجع لنفسى احيانا واقول هل هذا ضعف فى شخصيتى على الرغم انى ليس شاب او صغير فى السن
> ثم اقول لماذا انا كذلك ؟
> ...




*أنك فى مرحلة الميلاد الجديد, والولاده لها آلامها, فلا تجعل الشيطان يغلبك, بل أغلبه بتمسكك بالله, تمسك به وقل له: لن أتركك ما لم تباركنى
وتأكد أن المعونة ستأتيك عاجلا, لأن 
الله بُحبك 
صلوات السيدة العذراء تكون معك *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (4 أبريل 2009)

برجاء شرح هذا المعنى ببساطه 
أَنَا هُوَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (4 أبريل 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنك فى مرحلة الميلاد الجديد, والولاده لها آلامها, فلا تجعل الشيطان يغلبك, بل أغلبه بتمسكك بالله, تمسك به وقل له: لن أتركك ما لم تباركنى
> وتأكد أن المعونة ستأتيك عاجلا, لأن
> الله بُحبك
> صلوات السيدة العذراء تكون معك *



كلماتك مختصره بس مفيده جدا  ومريحه لى ولكن كيف اتخلص من ذلك الشرير الذى بداخلى بقوه يسوع الرب كما تقولون ؟؟؟


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> نفسى ارتاح مثلكم او مثل غيرى من المسلمين فانا فى صراع رهيب لايشعر به الا صاحبه
> 
> *صلى إلى الرب تكلم مع الله كصديق لك
> إطلب منه أن يظهر لك ذاتة
> ...



*طبعا مما لا شك فيه هو أن ظهور المسيح لك فى الحلم هو أن الرب يريدك وستدخل المسيحية أجلا أو عاجلا
ليه  ؟نرد ونقول ان الرب رب قلوب
ولأن الرب قال لى خرافأخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغى أن أتى  بتلك أيضا فتسمع صوتى وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد (يو10  أية 17 )
الخطوة الثانية هى قراءة الإنجيل ودخول المواقع المسيحية 
والتعرف على تعاليم ومبادئ المسيحية
سنصلى من أجلك لكى تقبل يسوع المسيح فادى ومخلص لك
وإبعاد الخوف عنك
ومقاومة عدو الخير الذى يزرع فى قلبك الخوف ويمنعك من فتح قلبك لدخول الرب
ربنا ينور قلبك وفكرك لتعرف أن يسوع المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أبريل 2009)

*رجاء قراءة هذا الموضوع​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81095


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80424


----------



## fouad78 (5 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> برجاء شرح هذا المعنى ببساطه
> أَنَا هُوَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ


 
على فكرة نحن نؤمن أن كلمة الله لها تأثيرها في نفس الإنسان وآمل أن تكون هذه الآية سبب في خلاصك​ 
المثل في غاية البساطة وفي نفس الوقت في غاية السمو بالمعاني
ربما شاهدت راعي يرعى خرافه ولكن برأيك ماذا يفعل الراعي عندما يهجم الذئب على القطيع؟
طبعا الراعي الصالح سيحمي خرافه من هجمات الذئب وأما الغير صالح سيترك الخراف ويهرب
السيد المسيح شبه نفسه بالراعي الصالح الذي لن يدافع فقط عن القطيع بل يضحي نفسه في سبيل خرافه
وفي هذا الكلام طبعا إشارة للصليب
واعطيك آية واحدة فقط قالها السيد المسيح والآيات كثيرة بهذا المعنى:​ 
[q-bible]كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ (مت20: 28)[/q-bible]​ 



حيران قال:


> كلماتك مختصره بس مفيده جدا ومريحه لى ولكن كيف اتخلص من ذلك الشرير الذى بداخلى بقوه يسوع الرب كما تقولون ؟؟؟


 
الصراع مع الشرير لن ينتهي طالما أنت على الأرض
ولكن إنجلينا (يعني بشارتنا) هي أن تؤمن بالرب يسوع وستنال الخلاص والحياة الأبدية
ستلاحظ مباشرةا التغيرات عليك وعلى تصرفاتك
وفي نفس الوقت حروب الشيطان ستزيد عليك لأنك تمشي على الدرب الصحيح
ولكن ثق بأن الرب قد خلصك وفداك بدمه فلا تقلق ولا تخاف
كما يقول سفر الأمثال:​ 
[q-bible]لأَنَّ الصِّدِّيقَ يَسْقُطُ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ وَيَقُومُ. أَمَّا الأَشْرَارُ فَيَعْثُرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ. (الأمثال 20: 16)[/q-bible]​ 
ومن هذه الآية نتعلم أن نرجع إلى الله ونقوم بعد السقطة بتوبة حقيقة وقلب نقي
فنحن أبناءه بالتبني ومهما كانت خطيئة الابن كبيرة فإن رأفة الآب وحنانه ستغفر الخطيئة بالتوبة والرجوع إليه
ليكن الرب معاك وينير بصرك وبصيرتك لتذوق طعم الحياة مع الله
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أبريل 2009)

*الأخ حيران 

رجاء سماع هذه الوعظة
التثليث والتوحيد البابا شنودة الثالث*
http://rapidshare.com/files/2175335...575___1604___1578___1608___1581___1610__.html


*هل المسيح هو الله*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78889


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2009)

*


حيران قال:



			كلماتك مختصره بس مفيده جدا  ومريحه لى ولكن كيف اتخلص من ذلك الشرير الذى بداخلى بقوه يسوع الرب كما تقولون ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تتخلص منه بأن لا تنصاع لما يوجهك نحوه, بأن لا تيأس, أى توقن عندما تسقط بأنك خسرت معركة لكنك لم تخسر الحرب

أهم شئ أن تحارب بقوة الله وليس بقوتك, لأنك, بدون الله, أنت إنسان ضعيف, لكن أنت قوى عندما تستند على قوة الله

وكيف تستند على قوة الله ؟

بالإيمان بالإله الحقيقى, الإله الذى يحبنا وليس بالإله الذى يفرض علينا عبادته, فالله ليس بحاجة لعبادتنا ولا لعبوديتنا له, بل نحن الذين بحاجة لربوبيته

آمن بالمسيح أنه الإله الذى صُلب من أجلك ومن أجل أن يحررك من العبودية للشرير, وبقوة المسيح المصلوب من أجلك وقام من الأموات ليقيمنا معه من موت الخطية, حينئذ ستغلب, ولا غلبة بغير ذلك

المسيح يسندك ويرعاك*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (5 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر لكل الذين قاموا بالرد فى هذا الموضع الذى اشعر فيه بصدق واخلاص كل من كتب حرف فيه لذ ارجوا منكم الاتتركونى وحيدا وكان الموضع كان مجرد مشاركه فى المنتدى لاغير 
حيث انى اشعر احيانا بالقوه بكم والعكس عندما ابعد عنكم اشعر بالضعف الرهيب ولاتنسوا انى لااستطيع دخول المنتدى الا فى ساعه متاخره من الليل كما ارجوا عدم ارسال رسائل المشاركات على الايميلى لان اولادى يفتحوا الاميل  ولااريد ان يرى احد هذه الرسائل


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (5 أبريل 2009)

لى سوال الا وهو ماهى الكلمات التى اقولها فى حاله تغلب الشيطان على او بمعنى اخر فى حاله ضعفى وانهزامى امام نفسى الحقيره 
وكيف اترك نفسى ليسوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وانا لااستطيع قراءه الانجيل نظرا لظروف حياتى الخاصه 
وكيف اكون بوجه واحد وليس ذو الوجهين حيث انى لااستطيع ترك صلاه المسلمين وقراءه القران يوما 
برجاء الاجابه  برجاء الاجابه  برجاء الاجابه بوضح وبدون تعيقد او الدخول فى نصوص الانجيل وانا بش فهمها
وشكرا


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> ارجوا عدم ارسال رسائل المشاركات على الايميلى لان اولادى يفتحوا الاميل  ولااريد ان يرى احد هذه الرسائل



*لابد أن تدخل على لوحة التحكم وتعدل أمر أستقبال إيميل للوضع الذى تريده*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> لى سوال الا وهو ماهى الكلمات التى اقولها فى حاله تغلب الشيطان على او بمعنى اخر فى حاله ضعفى وانهزامى امام نفسى الحقيره
> وكيف اترك نفسى ليسوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وانا لااستطيع قراءه الانجيل نظرا لظروف حياتى الخاصه
> وكيف اكون بوجه واحد وليس ذو الوجهين حيث انى لااستطيع ترك صلاه المسلمين وقراءه القران يوما
> برجاء الاجابه  برجاء الاجابه  برجاء الاجابه بوضح وبدون تعيقد او الدخول فى نصوص الانجيل وانا بش فهمها
> وشكرا



*1- الكلمات التى تقولها لابد أن تكون بإيمان, وليس مجرد ترديد ألفاظ

أنتهر الشيطان وقل له : أنتهرك أيها الشيطان بقوة المسيح *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> لى سوال الا وهو ماهى الكلمات التى اقولها فى حاله تغلب الشيطان على او بمعنى اخر فى حاله ضعفى وانهزامى امام نفسى الحقيره
> 
> *الأقوال: يارب يسوع المسيح إرحمنى
> أو        بسم الصليب
> ...



*حاليا لابد من وجودك بوجهين وجه مع نفسك وحياتك كمسيحى
ووجه مع من يعرفوك كمسلم

​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (6 أبريل 2009)

,وكيف آمن بالمسيح أنه الإله ؟


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (6 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك من كل قلبى اختى مارثا المصرية خليكى جانبى


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> ,وكيف آمن بالمسيح أنه الإله ؟


*
بأن تتعرف عليه من خلال الإنجيل, أقرأ إنجيل متى أولاً*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> ,وكيف آمن بالمسيح أنه الإله ؟



*رجاء قراءة الروابط الموجودة فى المشاركة رقم 24 والمشاركة رقم 26 

وبعد قرائتهم سأعطى لك روابط أخرى​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (6 أبريل 2009)

: 7 و حينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم 
ممكن تفسير


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (6 أبريل 2009)

كل الشكر لك اخى صوت صارخ


----------



## phonix (6 أبريل 2009)

رُوي أن سيدنا الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما قال : رأيتُ عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام في النوم ، فقلتُ له : يا نبي الله !! إني أريد أن انقش على خاتمي ، فما أنقش عليه ؟ 
فقال : انقش عليه " لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين ، فإنه يُذهب الهمّ والغمّ " . 

قال ابن سيرين رحمه الله : من رأى عيسى عليه السلام في المنام دَلّت رؤياه على أنه رجل نفّاع مبارك ، كثير الخير ، كثير السفر ، ويُكرمه الله بعلم الطب ، وبغير ذلك من العلوم . 
يا أخي لو كنت تحتاج إلى الهداية فساقترح عليك طريقةً سهلة ، لابد أنك تسكن في بلد فيه دعاة للإسلام ودعات للمسيحية فاذهب إلى مسلم من المسلمين الدي ترى أنه قادر على أن يجيبك على كل الأسئلة وإدهب إلى مسيحي ترى أنه  قادر على يجيبك على كل الأسئلة، وهكدا سترا أي تفسير ارتحت إليه وبعد دلك صلي صلاة الاستخارة، طبعاً تعرفها واطلب الله بصفته الله الواحد الأحد إلى أن يهديك إلى الطريق الصحيح تم في اليوم التالي اطلب الله بصفته عيسى عليه السلام إلى هدايتك لكن شريطة أن تطلب من كل قلبك تم يا أخي سيكون الكمال على الله ، اتمنى أن تقوم بهدي النصيحة واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (6 أبريل 2009)

phonix قال:


> رُوي أن سيدنا الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما قال : رأيتُ عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام في النوم ، فقلتُ له : يا نبي الله !! إني أريد أن انقش على خاتمي ، فما أنقش عليه ؟
> فقال : انقش عليه " لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين ، فإنه يُذهب الهمّ والغمّ " .
> 
> قال ابن سيرين رحمه الله : من رأى عيسى عليه السلام في المنام دَلّت رؤياه على أنه رجل نفّاع مبارك ، كثير الخير ، كثير السفر ، ويُكرمه الله بعلم الطب ، وبغير ذلك من العلوم .
> يا أخي لو كنت تحتاج إلى الهداية فساقترح عليك طريقةً سهلة ، لابد أنك تسكن في بلد فيه دعاة للإسلام ودعات للمسيحية فاذهب إلى مسلم من المسلمين الدي ترى أنه قادر على أن يجيبك على كل الأسئلة وإدهب إلى مسيحي ترى أنه  قادر على يجيبك على كل الأسئلة، وهكدا سترا أي تفسير ارتحت إليه وبعد دلك صلي صلاة الاستخارة، طبعاً تعرفها واطلب الله بصفته الله الواحد الأحد إلى أن يهديك إلى الطريق الصحيح تم في اليوم التالي اطلب الله بصفته عيسى عليه السلام إلى هدايتك لكن شريطة أن تطلب من كل قلبك تم يا أخي سيكون الكمال على الله ، اتمنى أن تقوم بهدي النصيحة واتمنى لك التوفيق



الف مليون شكر لك اخى على هذه النصيحه مع الوعد بتنفيذها بالحرف وان شاء الله سابلغك بالنتيجه  اللهم اهدنا جميعا امين يارب


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> : 7 و حينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم
> ممكن تفسير



*هذه الأيه لها بقية 
فالجزء الباقى يشرح المقصود

و حينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم  (الشعوب الغير مؤمنة بالمسيح رب وإله)              فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم 

لأن أباكم(ربنايسوع المسيح) يعلم ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه​*


----------



## أَمَة (6 أبريل 2009)

أخي حيران
حيرتك تدل على انك تفكر... وهذا حسن لأن الله أعطانا العقل لنفكر ونعرفه. لفد قرأت الموضوع بأكمله واحب أن يكون لي حصة في محبة الأخوة لك والرد عليك، وسيكون ردي شاملا على كل ردودك كلها ولهذا سيكون طويلا بعض الشيئ وارجوك ان تعطيه وقتك لأن من يريد حلا لحيرته لن يبخل في القوت للتفتيش عنه.​ 


حيران قال:


> كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ؟


 
ولما لا يكون المسيح الله!!!؟؟؟ 
إذا كان الله سبحانه وتعالى على كل شيئ قدير ولا حدود لمشيئته لماذا يستكثر عليه أحباؤنا المسلمون قدرته على الظهور في الجسد، أو يستنكروا مشيئته في هذا الظهور؟ الا ترى أنهم من حيث لا يعلمون قد حجموا قدرته وحددوا مشيئته؟

من غير الله ينطبق عليه هذا القول:

رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 22 العدد 13 *أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ*». 



> فلو لم يكن المسيح هو الله فى العقيده المسيحه لكنت اعتنقت المسيحه فى الحال
> السوال التانى
> اريد الجنه واخاف من النار فهل من مجيب يقنعننى بدون تعصب عن طريق الجنه ؟


لو لم يكن المسيح هو الله لما كنت انا مسيحية ولما دعوتك الى الإيمان به.... لماذا؟ لأن لا خلاص للإنسان ولا نجاة له من النار الأبدية التي تخاف منها ولا طريق الى الجنة (استعمل تعبيرك حاليا لتسهيل توصيل المعنى) إلا عن طريق الله نفسه. الله الذي طرد الإنسان الأول منها بسبب خطيئته الأولى له وحده القدرة والسلطة بأن يعيده اليها. 

ولهذا ظهر بالجسد في السيد المسيح بقوة روحه من عذراء طاهرة لم تعرف رجلا. وهذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس:

26 وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ 
27 إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ. 
28 فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». 
29 فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ وَفَكَّرَتْ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ! 
30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 
31 وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 
32 *هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى* وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ 33 وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ *وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ*». 
34 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» 
35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ:* «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.*

ظهوره بالجسد لم يكن شيئا مفاجئا. بل كان في فكر الله وفي خطته ليخلص كل البشر من سلطان الموت الذي سببته الخطيئة. وقد هيأ البشرية له بأن تكلم عنه على لسان أنبياءه الذين سبقوا ظهوره بالجسد. لمئات السنين. 



> السوال الثالث الشعور الدائم بالخوف كلما شعرت بالمحبه اللى فى داخلى ليسوع المسيح والتى تجعلنى دائما اتراجع عن هذا الحب الى الهروب من هذا الواقع اللى فى داخلى


 
أما شعورك بالخوف فهذا أمر طبيعي من ناحية نفسية... الإنسان يشعر بالراحة في وضع تعود عليه حتى لو ساوره الشك بعدم مصداقيته ويخاف من الجديد. 



> والسوال الا خير
> اذا كان المسيح هو الله
> من جاء بالقران الكريم اذن ؟


 
سؤالك يرد على نفسه. 
ببساطة... بما أن المسيح هو الله فالذي جاء بالقران حتما ليس الله، بل الذي كان السبب بإبعاد الإنسان الأول عن الله هو نفسه يريد أن يبقيه بعيدا عنه برفضه قبول المسيح الها ومخلصا.
اقرأ بعضا مما قاله المسيح نفسه وخلاص من يؤمن به: 

مرقس الأصحاح 16 العدد 16 مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.
يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 23 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: « أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. 
يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 24 فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ *إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ*». 
يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 51 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ».
يوحنا الأصحاح 11 العدد 25 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا 
يوحنا الأصحاح 11 العدد 26 وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيّاً وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. أَتُؤْمِنِينَ بِهَذَا؟» 
يوحنا الأصحاح 11 العدد 40 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكِ: إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللَّهِ؟». 
يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. *لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. *




> فهل معنى ان ان المسبح اقام الموتى وشفى المرضا ان يكون هو الله ولما لانقول الا معجزه تحققت مثله مثل باقى الرسول الذين ارسلهم الله والامثله كثيره


 
العجائب التى جرت على يد موسى وغيره من الأنبياء قبل السيد المسيح كانت بقوة الله وبأمر منه.
أما عجائب السيد المسيح كانت بقوته الذاتية، بكلمة منه شفى البرص واقام الموتى تماما كما خلق كل شيئ في الكون بكلمة منه.
وكما خلق آدم بيديه بأن جبله من التراب ونفخ فيه من روحه وجعله نفسا حية كذلك أخذ من التراب وتفل عليه ووضعه على عيناي الرجل الذي ولد اعمى بلا عينين وأعطاه عينين جديدتين. 

يوحنا الأصحاح 9 العدد 6 قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. 
يوحنا الأصحاح 9 العدد 2 فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟» 
يوحنا الأصحاح 9 العدد 3 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ *لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ. *




> والقصد الان من سوالى ان المسيح ليس هو الله وان كان هو الله فاين نحن المسلمون منه ؟



للمرة الثانية سؤالك يرد على نفسه.... 
ببساطة أيضا، بما ان المسيح هو الله فالمسلمون بعيدين عن الله لرفضهم الإيمان بتجسده وموته وقيامته. 




> وهل الله فى حاجه الى ان يتجسد بروح القدوس ويتمثل فى صوره بشرليصلب ويكفر الخطايا والذنوب


 
أعتقد الاخوة اعطوك روابط واجابات على سؤالك هذا.




> انا لاانكر حبى لليسوع لدرجه جعلتنى احلم به وكانه وراء قرص شمس ينادينى ويرسل بيديه لياخذونى ولكن كنت خائفا منه
> ولاانكر ايضا حبى الدائم والغير عادى لجميع اصدقائى ممن عرفتهم من المسيحيون واشعر احيانا اننى منهم من غيران اعبر لهم عن هذا الاحساس الغريب
> ولاانكر ايضا منجاتى ليسوع دائما فى اوقات الازمات وهى كثيره فى حياتى



المسيح يفتقدك فلا تقسي قلبك... ها هو يقرع على باب قلبك فما عليك سوى أن نتجاوب معه وتفتح له قلبك وتسلمه ارادتك. 

رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 20 هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. 

قل له: يا رب لتكن مشيئتك. 

وسيكون لي عودة.

الرب ينير لك الطريق


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> انا رجل مسلم واحب المسيح والسيده العذراء ولكن اقف عند هذا السوال واتراجع مررا الا هو
> والسوال الاخير
> اذا كان المسيح هو الله
> من جاء بالقران الكريم اذن ؟
> ححححححححححححححححححيران



*القديس يوحنا فى رسالته الاولى برضه رد على الكلام ده فى الاصحاح الثانى
لَمْ أَكْتُبْ إِلَيْكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الْحَقَّ، بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَهُ، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ كَذِبٍ لَيْسَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ. 
22 مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هَذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالاِبْنَ. 
23 كُلُّ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الاِبْنَ لَيْسَ لَهُ الآبُ أَيْضاً، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِالاِبْنِ فَلَهُ الآبُ أَيْضاً. 
ورجع برضه اكد ان اى روح شريرة وليست من الله بنعرفها من حاجة واحدة فى كلامه فى نفس الرسالة فى الاصحاح الرابع
أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟

لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. 
2 بِهَذَا تَعْرِفُونَ رُوحَ اللهِ: كُلُّ رُوحٍ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَهُوَ مِنَ اللهِ، 
3 وَكُلُّ رُوحٍ لاَ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ.
وبيكمل كلامه فى نفس الاصحاح
وَنَحْنُ قَدْ نَظَرْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ الاِبْنَ مُخَلِّصاً لِلْعَالَمِ. 
15 مَنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ، فَاللهُ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ وَهُوَ فِي اللهِ. ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2009)

*وان كان هو الله فاين نحن المسلمون منه ؟   ​*
*( أناثيما]

[ في انجيل معلمنا متي
الاصحاح السابع


15 «اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَاب الْحُمْلاَنِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! 
16 مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَبًا، أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِينًا؟  

وفي كورنثوس الثانية الاصحاح الحادي عشر


وَلكِنَّنِي أَخَافُ أَنَّهُ كَمَا خَدَعَتِ الْحَيَّةُ حَوَّاءَ بِمَكْرِهَا، هكَذَا تُفْسَدُ أَذْهَانُكُمْ عَنِ الْبَسَاطَةِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ. 
4 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ الآتِي يَكْرِزُ بِيَسُوعَ آخَرَ لَمْ نَكْرِزْ بِهِ، أَوْ كُنْتُمْ تَأْخُذُونَ رُوحًا آخَرَ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوهُ، أَوْ إِنْجِيلاً آخَرَ لَمْ تَقْبَلُوهُ، فَحَسَنًا كُنْتُمْ تَحْتَمِلُونَ. ............
........ 
13 لأَنَّ مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ هُمْ رُسُلٌ كَذَبَةٌ، فَعَلَةٌ مَاكِرُونَ، مُغَيِّرُونَ شَكْلَهُمْ إِلَى شِبْهِ رُسُلِ الْمَسِيحِ. 
14 وَلاَ عَجَبَ. لأَنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ نَفْسَهُ يُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَهُ إِلَى شِبْهِ مَلاَكِ نُورٍ! 
15 فَلَيْسَ عَظِيمًا إِنْ كَانَ خُدَّامُهُ أَيْضًا يُغَيِّرُونَ شَكْلَهُمْ كَخُدَّامٍ لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِينَ نِهَايَتُهُمْ تَكُونُ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِمْ  


هذه بعض تحذيرات مسيحنا من الانبياء الكذبة المضلين الذين سوف يأتون من بعده 

وهذا يعنى أن محمد نبي كاذب وأضل الناس"
وفي رسالت بولس الي غلاطية الاصحاح الاول

8 وَلكِنْ إِنْ بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ نَحْنُ أَوْ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِغَيْرِ مَا بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ، فَلْيَكُنْ «أَنَاثِيمَا»! 
9 كَمَا سَبَقْنَا فَقُلْنَا أَقُولُ الآنَ أَيْضًا: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِغَيْرِ مَا قَبِلْتُمْ، فَلْيَكُنْ «أَنَاثِيمَا»!

المعنى أنه أ ى انسان مهما كان يبشرنا بغير ما بشر به السيد المسيح والرسل الاطهار كان كاذب ويستحق ان يكون اناثيما اى محروم من الشركة الكنسية ومن المراحم الالهية​*


----------



## صيدلي مسلم (6 أبريل 2009)

> ده شعور طبيعى لانك خايف ان حد يعرف حبك ليسوع خايف من النتائج و الناس اللى حواليك مش عارف ايه اللى ممكن يحصل لو حد عرف انك بتحب يسوع حتى لو كان مجرد حب فى قلبك مش اعتناق للمسيحيه


أنا أحب سيدنا المسيح جدا جدا وابنتي اسمها مريم وان أكرمني الله ببنت أخرى سأسميها بتول حبا في مريم ابنة عمران عليها السلام فمن القائل بأن المسلمين لايحبوا السيد المسيح؟؟ أتحدى أن تأتي بمسلم واحد يكرهه

*...................................

هنا قسم الأسئلة والإجابات المسيحية فقط 

حرر بواسطة ............ fredyyy
* 


> سؤال ........... انت لديك عقل هل انت شخص و عقلك شخص تانى
> هل شعاع الشمس حاجه و الشمس حاجه تانيه
> 
> السيد المسيح اعتبره زى شعاع الشمس اللى الشمس اللى هو رب الكون ارسله على الارض علشان ينقذ البشريه و ينورها من تانى


 
وهل يعقل أختي الكريمة أن تشبهي الخالق بالمخلوق؟؟
أنا صنعت زجاجة دواء إذن فأنا شئ وزجاجة الدواء شئ تاني خالص ..هل يمكن أن أكون أنا والزجاجة شئ واحد؟؟؟

لم أقرأ باقي الردود بسبب انشغالي..سأعود للمتابعة والرد
تقبلوا مني كل احترام..


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2009)

صيدلي مسلم قال:


> العضوة أنوش هاتي دليل على الكلام دة...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## صيدلي مسلم (6 أبريل 2009)

*............................*



> هل انت عايش فى بلد غير بلدنا ؟ هل لا ترى ضرب الكنائس و الرهبان فى المنيا


لم أسمع بم تقولين.. ديننا دين سماحة وسلام ..يعلمنا عدم الاعتداء على مقدسات الغير وهذا هو أصل الدين..فلا تستشهدي بالقلة على الكثرة



> اخى الفاضل تشبيهه الشمس او الشخص و عقله و روحه ده مجرد تشبيهه لتوضيح ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم واحد


كيف؟ كيف؟ كيف؟
هل أنت هو أبوكي هو جدك؟؟



> هل تستطيع ان تفصل الانسان عن عقله و روحه و تجعل كل شئ يسير بمفرده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نعم..عند الموت يتوقف العقل عن العمل،ويبلى الجسد، وتصعد الروح إلى بارئها..

أتابع بعد قليل


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2009)

صيدلي مسلم قال:


> *..............................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo_angelic (6 أبريل 2009)

الاخ حيران لاتحتار وتنتظر الاجابات فقط اقرا الانجيل جيدا وستجد الاجابة :
هناك قول بسيط لكنه كبير في معناه وهو يقول الرب له المجد: جئت نورا للعالم فمن امن بي لايقيم في الظلام ومن سمع اقوالي وماامن بي لالالالالالالالا ادينه لانني ما جئت لاودين العالم بل لاخلص العالم. الرب لايجبرك على محبته 
المسيح يقول ها انا واقف واقرع الباب ( قلبك ) ان سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب اتدخل اليه واتعشى معه وهو معي.
الرب ينور حياتك بنور ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح لكي تعيش بسلام مع نفسك.


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (6 أبريل 2009)

اعود مره اخرى اليكم احبائى فى يوم جديد راجيا الله ان تكونوا جميعا فى احسن حال امين
ولى رجاء هو عدم الدخول فى مناقشات خاصه بموضعى الى حد يصل الى الجدال التعصبى الذى لافائده منه 
وفى النهايه لااصل الى حل فى حالتى المحيريه فبرجاء الى كل من يريد مساعدتى عدم الخروج عن الموضع 
اقول هذا للاخ الصيدلى المسلم الذى لااعرف هو عايز ايه بالضبط


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> اقول هذا للاخ الصيدلى المسلم الذى لااعرف هو عايز ايه بالضبط



*لا يريدك أن تعرف الحقيقة, عمل شيطانى لكل من يريد معرفة الإله الحقيقى*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (7 أبريل 2009)

اشكر الاخ انوش على التوضيح الجميل والسهل والذى من خلاله اشعر بانى ولاول مره استطيع فهم بعض ايات من الانجيل وهذا هو الجديد اليوم فى حياتى مع اول يوم اكون فيه نصف مسيحى 
وان كنت لااخفى عليكم جميعا ان الخوف الذى كان بداخلى يزداد يوما بعد يوم فقد حاولت اليوم الا ادخل المنتدى
ولكنى تذكرت بعض الكلم الذى قراته منكم اصدقائى الا وهو مقاومه هذا الخوف بفعل عكسه 
 برجاء مساعدتى فى كسر  شوكه هذا الخوف الذى بداخلى 
لعكم تتسائلون جميعا ماهو طبيعه الخوف الذى بداخلى 
الاجابه صعبه والمقام هنا لايسعها غير انى ااذكر لكم بعض الامور التى ترعبنى فى هذه اللحظه 
اولا اخاف ان اموت فى هذه الحظه وانا فى هذه الحاله التردديه فاموت كافر لاانا مسلم ولاحتى مسيحى 
ثانيا اخاف النار وعقابها واخشى ان اكون فى اول درجات الكفر فقد عشت مايقرب من اربعين عاما ويزيد وانا على دينى ولم اتخيل لحظه ان افكر فى دين غير دين الاسلام الذى عليه ابائى واجدادى وابتائى ايضا فما مصير كل هولاء منى
كفايه كده الان 
لذا كنت اود طرح سوال اخر كالعاده هل انتم على حق ونحن على باطل فان كنتم كذلك فما الحكمه من حيرتى هذه فى هذا التوقيت بالذات من كل سنه من يوم ماحلمت بالسيد المسيح وقد سالت اليوم احد الاشخاص المسلمين عن رويه المسيح بناء على نصحيه اعضاء هذا المنتدى فرد على وقال ان الشطيان لايتمثل فى صور الانبياء عموما فمعنى انك رايت المسيح فقد رايته فعلا        اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
فهل من مجيب الان


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2009)

*


حيران قال:



			اشكر الاخ انوش على التوضيح الجميل والسهل والذى من خلاله اشعر بانى ولاول مره استطيع فهم بعض ايات من الانجيل وهذا هو الجديد اليوم فى حياتى مع اول يوم اكون فيه نصف مسيحى 
وان كنت لااخفى عليكم جميعا ان الخوف الذى كان بداخلى يزداد يوما بعد يوم فقد حاولت اليوم الا ادخل المنتدى
ولكنى تذكرت بعض الكلم الذى قراته منكم اصدقائى الا وهو مقاومه هذا الخوف بفعل عكسه 
 برجاء مساعدتى فى كسر  شوكه هذا الخوف الذى بداخلى 
لعكم تتسائلون جميعا ماهو طبيعه الخوف الذى بداخلى 
الاجابه صعبه والمقام هنا لايسعها غير انى ااذكر لكم بعض الامور التى ترعبنى فى هذه اللحظه 
اولا اخاف ان اموت فى هذه الحظه وانا فى هذه الحاله التردديه فاموت كافر لاانا مسلم ولاحتى مسيحى 
ثانيا اخاف النار وعقابها واخشى ان اكون فى اول درجات الكفر فقد عشت مايقرب من اربعين عاما ويزيد وانا على دينى ولم اتخيل لحظه ان افكر فى دين غير دين الاسلام الذى عليه ابائى واجدادى وابتائى ايضا فما مصير كل هولاء منى
كفايه كده الان 
لذا كنت اود طرح سوال اخر كالعاده هل انتم على حق ونحن على باطل فان كنتم كذلك فما الحكمه من حيرتى هذه فى هذا التوقيت بالذات من كل سنه من يوم ماحلمت بالسيد المسيح وقد سالت اليوم احد الاشخاص المسلمين عن رويه المسيح بناء على نصحيه اعضاء هذا المنتدى فرد على وقال ان الشطيان لايتمثل فى صور الانبياء عموما فمعنى انك رايت المسيح فقد رايته فعلا        اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
فهل من مجيب الان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أهلا أخ حيران
سلام المسيح يكون لك
من الطبيعي أن تتردد, فأنت عشت عمرك كله تدين بالإسلام وبكل ما فيه
والأن تقودك النعمة الإلهية نحو الطريق الحقيقي للسماء

ولذا يوجد صراع, بين عقيدة عشت حياتك بالكامل تؤمن بها, وعقيدة أخرى بدأت تحبها وتميل إليها

لذا أريدك أن تتعرف على السيد المسيح من خلال الكتاب المقدس, أقرأ إنجيل متى, لتتعرف أكثر على السيد المسيح, وبعد هذا ستقودك النعمة أكثر نحو الحق وستنال معونة روحية من السماء لأستكمال المسيرة نحو الإله الحقيقى *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (7 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك اخى على ردك الجميل والمريح لى دائما واشعر انوش انك بجوارى لدرجه تجعلنى انفذ كلامك بالحرف واشتاق الان ان اعرف عنك المزيد 
وارد ماذا تعنى ( فما مصير كل هولاء منى ) ماذا تعنى بهذه الجمله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اقصد مامصير اسرتى فى حاله تغير مسار حياتى كلها ولاتنسى انى اب اسره وليس ابن او اخ وانت تعرف اكيد ما الاثار المترتبه على هذا التغير فهل يكفى ان اكتفى بمايضمر لى قلبى دون اظاهره فى العلنيه ام هناك امور فى المسيحه يجب فيها التصرف المادى الملموس فقد قرات فى الانجيل ان الامور الخفيه افضل بكثير من الامور العلنيه 
باختصار لااود ان يعرف احد مابداخلى فهل هذا خطا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

دع مصير الآخرين الآن لكي تتخذ القرار بموضوعية، فأنت تتحدث عن حياتك و مصيرك الأبدي...
دع كل الاعتبارات، و عندما تأخذ قرارك، أنظر عندها ماذا تفعل في كل الأمور الأخرى في ضوء قرارك...

من يعلم...ربما تخلص عائلتك أيضاً من الهلاك...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> لذا كنت اود طرح سوال اخر كالعاده هل انتم على حق ونحن على باطل فان كنتم كذلك فما الحكمه من حيرتى هذه فى هذا التوقيت بالذات من كل سنه من يوم ماحلمت بالسيد المسيح وقد سالت اليوم احد الاشخاص المسلمين عن رويه المسيح بناء على نصحيه اعضاء هذا المنتدى فرد على وقال ان الشطيان لايتمثل فى صور الانبياء عموما فمعنى انك رايت المسيح فقد رايته فعلا        اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> فهل من مجيب الان



*سلام ونعمة رب المجد
نعم نحن على حق
هذا التوقيت من السنة هو الصيام الكبير الذى فى نهايتة عيد القيامة
ولماذا هذا التوقيت لأن الرب يسوع بذل نفسة عنى وعنك وإفتدانا بدمه الثمين
الذى بلا خطية إتعذب وصلب ومات وقبر وقام من الأموات فى اليوم الثالث ليقيمنا معه
وهو يذكرك بدعوته لك ولكنك تقسى قلبك​*






*أكيد محبتك لزوجتك وأولادك هى السبب فى ترددك
إتكل على الرب وأطلب منه أن يدعوهم كما دعاك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2009)

*أهلا أخ حيران
1- الإيمان بالقلب يكفى فى ظروفك
2- أعرف أباء تركوا الإسلام وظلوا بمظهرهم الإسلامي أمام عائلاتهم
3- المسيحية علاقة شخصية بين الخالق والمخلوق, فإلهك يريد قلبك ومحبتك له*


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> اقصد مامصير اسرتى فى حاله تغير مسار حياتى كلها ولاتنسى انى اب اسره وليس ابن او اخ وانت تعرف اكيد ما الاثار المترتبه على هذا التغير فهل يكفى ان اكتفى بمايضمر لى قلبى دون اظاهره فى العلنيه ام هناك امور فى المسيحه يجب فيها التصرف المادى الملموس فقد قرات فى الانجيل ان الامور الخفيه افضل بكثير من الامور العلنيه
> باختصار لااود ان يعرف احد مابداخلى فهل هذا خطا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
لقد ذكرت يا أخي حيران مرتين خلال موضوعك خوفك من النار وعقابها.
وفي نفس الوقت متخوف على مصير عائلتك ومصيرك معهم ومن الأثار المترتبة لو امنت بالمسيح...

انا عندي لك سؤال... هل يوجد واحد على وجه الأرض يضمن حياته ويتأكد انه سيعيش الى الغد؟؟؟

انا عن نفسي اقول لا اضمن.  ممكن اكون اتمشى امام البيت وتضربني سيارة يقودها شاب متهور واموت فورا كما حصل لجار مسيحي لنا في عز شبابه شاهدت زوجته موته بعينها من نافذه المطبخ وهو يتكلم معها من الشارع حيث ضربته سيارة يقودها شاب سرق مفاتيحها من جيب والده.
ماذا كان سينفع هذا الرجل لو لم يكن مؤمنا بعد وكان مترددا وحيران في اتخاذ قرار حول ايمانه بالمسيح بسبب ظروفه؟

لا اريد ان اخيفك بل اريد أن اقول لك. أن الوقت غالٍ وثمين جداً أغتنمه لأنه غير مضمون، واسأل نفسك هل ستستغل الوقت والفرصة المتاحة لك الآن ليعملان لصالح أبديتك وخلاصك من النار،  أم لصالح الحياة الزائلة؟ من أجل  السماويات أم من أجل ألأرضيات؟

من دعاك للخلاص سيدعو عائلتك ايضا ولكن في الوقت المناسب. الرب تجسد ومات من أجل كل البشر.
لا تدع الفرصة تفوتك لخوفك على امور سيتولى الرب حلها.


----------



## fredyyy (7 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> دع مصير الآخرين الآن لكي تتخذ القرار بموضوعية، فأنت *تتحدث عن حياتك و مصيرك الأبدي*...
> دع كل الاعتبارات، و عندما تأخذ قرارك، أنظر عندها ماذا تفعل في كل الأمور الأخرى في ضوء قرارك...
> من يعلم...ربما *تخلص عائلتك* أيضاً من الهلاك...


 


*رائع أخ / johnnie*

*فمصير الانسان الأبدي لن يُسأل عنه الآخرون ولا يجب أن يتدخل فيه الآخرون *

*أخي الحبيب حيران *
*كل ما فعله الرب معك الى الآن لا يحتمل الشك على الإطلاق *

*فالله الذي يُريد خلاصك ... يُريد خلاص أولادك وزوجتك أيضًا *

*بل يُريدك أن تكون سبب بركة لعائلتك كلها ... لكن هذا لن يحدث دفعة واحدة *

*فالله يُريد أن ُيشعل شمعة حياتك المنطفئة أولاً*

*بعدها تستطيع أن تشعل كل شمعة منطفئة تقابلها *

*فمن الممكن جدًأ أن تكون بشهادتك أما ملايين من الناس على قناة الحياة ( كما نرى الكثيرين ) تكون سبب خلاص ليس لعائلتك فقط بل لجموع كبيرة لا نعرف عددها *

*إترك الخطوات المقبلة لمشيئة الله ولا تنشغل بتنسيق الأمور ... الله أقدر بذلك *

*السؤال المهم ... المسيح يُناديك أنت ؟ فهل تقبله أنت ؟*

*أتريد أن يسكن الله قلبك ... أنظر ما يقوله الكتاب *

يوحنا 14 : 21  , 23
اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ *الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي* وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي *يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي* وَ*أَنَا أُحِبُّهُ* وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي». 
أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «*إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ* يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي *وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي* وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي *وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً*. 


*أخي الحبيب حيران*
*الله يُريد أن يكون له إقامة دائمة في قلبك *

*إفتح له قلبك ليغمر بالسعادة بيتك *

*إن كان الله يعمل معك كل هذا ... فإنه يعمل في الخفاء مع أولادك وزوجتك لأنه يعلم أنك تحبهم ولا تريد الانفصال عنهم *

*الله يُقدر مشاعرنا جدًا *


----------



## fredyyy (7 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> ولكنى تذكرت بعض الكلم الذى قراته منكم اصدقائى الا وهو مقاومه هذا الخوف بفعل عكسه
> برجاء مساعدتى فى كسر شوكه هذا الخوف الذى بداخلى
> لعكم تتسائلون جميعا ماهو *طبيعه الخوف* الذى بداخلى
> 
> ...


 

*أخي الحبيب / حيران *

*أشكر الله أنك تأكدت من أن من رأيته هو المسيح *

*وهذا يجب أن يُشجعك جدًا وتتعمق في علاقتك مع المسيح أكثر*

*إن سر خوفك ( المستقبل ) أو ماذا سيحدث في الأيام القادمة ... المسيح يعرف كل شئ*

*أقولها بكل يقين المسيح متكِّفل بكل شئ ... وكل ما يُعوزك الآن أن تعرف ما لك في المسيح *




***** المسيح يغفر الخطايا *

كولوسي 2 : 13 
وَإِذْ كُنْتُمْ *امْوَاتاً فِي الْخَطَايَا* وَغَلَفِ جَسَدِكُمْ، *احْيَاكُمْ مَعَهُ،* *مُسَامِحاً لَكُمْ بِجَمِيعِ الْخَطَايَا،*

****************************


***** لا هلاك مع المسيح فهو يضمن الحياة الأبدية *

يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ *لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ* كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ *بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ*. 


****************************

***** المسيح يهتم بقوتنا اليومي *

متى الأصحاح : 6 
26 اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ *وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا*. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْ*تُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟ *
*31فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ* مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟ 
32 فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ *أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا.* 

****************************

***** المسيح يحفظ من الشرير*

يوحنا 10 : 28 
*وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا* حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً *وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ* *وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا* أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي.

****************************

***** أنت إبن لله في المسيح *

يوحنا الأولى 5 : 18 
نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ *مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ* لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، *وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ*.

بطرس الأولى 1 : 23 
*مَوْلُودِينَ ثَانِيَةً،* لاَ مِنْ زَرْعٍ يَفْنَى، بَلْ مِمَّا لاَ يَفْنَى، *بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ الْحَيَّةِ* *الْبَاقِيَةِ* إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 



*أخي الحبيب / حيران *

*لا تنسى أنت في المسيح *



*مغفورة لك خطاياك *
*وإنتقلت من الموت الى الحياة *
*لا يمكن أن تهلك ولك الحياة الأبدية *
*قوتك اليومي موضوع إهتمام الله نفسه*
*المسيح يحفظك من الشرير ومن كل سهامة *
*أنت ابن لله ولك أن تتمتع بكل ما لله من بركات *
*عند إيمانك بالمسيح تولد ولادة جديدة وتكرة الشر *


*الرب معك*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (8 أبريل 2009)

اقر كل يوم عندما تاتى الفرصه لدخول المنتدى كل مايشارك به الاخوه الاحباء من ردود اكثر من مره 
وفى كل مره اشعر وكاتى اقرها لاول مره وفى كل مره اكتشف شى جديد يقربنى اكثر من يسوع المسيح الذى اشعر به انه بجانبى بل فى داخلى وادعوه دائما ان ينور لى الطريق اكثر فاكثر 
غير انى توقفت مع نفسى لحظه وسالت نفسى سوال هو هل انا اختبر الله بذلك الدعاء ام هل انا اشترط على الله ان يظهر لى كى اومن باليسوع الها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا لااشترط على الله حشاء لله بس انا بدعوا ربى يكشف لى الحقيقه التى لاشك فيها كى ارتاح من حيراتى الرهيبه 
اسالكم الدعاء لى


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (8 أبريل 2009)

اخى الحبيب انوش الف شكر على هذه الهديه الجميله والمؤ ثره جدا وياريت لو هناك مثلها ترسلها لى 
اشكرك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> نفسى ارتاح مثلكم او مثل غيرى من المسلمين فانا فى صراع رهيب لايشعر به الا صاحبه
> واشعر انى لدى ازدواج فى الشخصيه عندما اصلى فى المسجد وانتظر الى ان يتام كل من معى فى البيت واتصحف فى النت على كل ماهو متعلق بدينكم بدون ان يرانى احد وان كان هذا ليس بصفه دائمه واهرب بذلك الى المواقع الاباحيه كى انسى حاله الازدواجيه
> اشعر بمراره هذا الكلام ولكن هذه هى الحقيقه وارجع لنفسى احيانا واقول هل هذا ضعف فى شخصيتى على الرغم انى ليس شاب او صغير فى السن
> ثم اقول لماذا انا كذلك ؟
> ...



أخى حيران حبيت اقولك  أنه تم رفع صلاه من أجلك  
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82127 

*أتمنى أن تزول حيرتك بأسرع وقت وربنا يريح قلبك*


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> الاجابه صعبه والمقام هنا لايسعها غير انى ااذكر لكم بعض الامور التى ترعبنى فى هذه اللحظه
> اولا* اخاف ان اموت فى هذه الحظه وانا فى هذه الحاله* التردديه فاموت كافر لاانا مسلم ولاحتى مسيحى
> ثانيا اخاف النار وعقابها واخشى ان اكون فى اول درجات الكفر فقد عشت مايقرب من اربعين عاما ويزيد وانا على دينى ولم اتخيل لحظه ان افكر فى دين غير دين الاسلام الذى عليه ابائى واجدادى وابتائى ايضا فما مصير كل هولاء منى
> كفايه كده الان





المسيح الذي مات لأجلنا و نحن بعد خطاة ..ليس شريراً لكي يأخذ منك حياتك و أنت في طريقك للإيمان...

لو أنه هناك نسبة 1 في الدشليون انك تؤمن لن يبخل بها عليك، و سيعطيك تلك الفرصة...

*"فتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ و عصا مرضوضة لا يقصف"*

فقط لا تغلق الباب...لأنك إن فعلت، و رفضت كل فرص التوبة...هنا فقط الخطر...

*لكن طالما أنت بأمانة تبحث عن الحق و الإيمان...فلا تخف*

*لأن الله يريد أن الكل **يخلصون **و إلى معرفة الحق يقبلون*

*و لا يمكن ان إلهنا الحنون يأخذ حياتك و أنت تبحث عنه بأمانة دون ان يضمكلقطيعه...*


----------



## phonix (8 أبريل 2009)

*لا لغير الآيات الكتابية المسيحية *

*المشرف *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (8 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك اخى الحبيب على تعليقك ولكن لابد ان تعرف اخى ان الامر ليس بسهل بل صعب وصعب جدا ان تكتشف بعد سنين طويله انك لم تكن على حق ليس فى   راى او موضع بل حياتك كلها مممكن ان تتغير وتتحول الى امر كنت انا من اشد المتعصبين ضده وهو الدين المسيحى 
فارجوا ان تلتمس لى العذر وصلى من اجلى لو سمحت باخلاص


----------



## phonix (8 أبريل 2009)

حضرة المشرف ، أنت تقول لا لغير الآيات الكتابية المسيحية وتمنع اجابتي فكيف أمكنني أن اساعد هدا الأخ حيران فهو بالنسبة لي داهب في الطريق الخاطئ ويجب أن أقف إلى جانبه فكل يحاول المساعدة فأنتم تدعونه إلى النصرانية وأنا أريد أن أوضح له ماسيتخد من خطوة, المرجو عدم حدف مشاركاتي


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 أبريل 2009)

phonix قال:


> حضرة المشرف ، أنت تقول لا لغير الآيات الكتابية المسيحية وتمنع اجابتي فكيف أمكنني أن اساعد هدا الأخ حيران فهو بالنسبة لي داهب في الطريق الخاطئ ويجب أن أقف إلى جانبه فكل يحاول المساعدة فأنتم تدعونه إلى النصرانية وأنا أريد أن أوضح له ماسيتخد من خطوة, المرجو عدم حدف مشاركاتي



اخى الحبيب  ارجوا الا تخاف على فنحن نتحاور ونتشاور بدون ضغط او عصبيه فامرى انا لايخص هذا المنتدى ولااعضاءه وليس هناك اى نوع من الدعوه الى النصرانيه ولم يدعنى احد وانما فقط مجرد اسلئه واجوابه تحصنى انا بصفه شخصيه واحب ان اعرفها ويجب علينا ان نحترم قوانين اى منتدى 
وان كان  لك رد رد على اسلئتى دون الدخول فى ايات قرانيه انا عرفها وحفظها 
هذا اولا ثانيا انا لم يدعنى احد لهذا المنتدى وانما دخلته بنفسى وبمحض ارادتى وعارف جيدا انه منتدى مسيحى
ثالثا عندما تنقاش فى موضع وخصوصا فى الدين يجب ان تكون المناقشه بمفهوم من تناقشه وليس بمفوهمك لانه اساسا غير مقتنع بمفهومك 
رابعا ليست هناك دعوه او غيره وانما اشرح حاله حدثت لى بالفعل واشعر بها بدون زياده او نفصان ومن حقى ان اعرفها حتى اصل الى الحقيقه فكما عرضت حالتى الى منتدى مسيحى عرضه ايضا فى منتدى واصدقاء مسلمين 
واشكر على شعورك اخى ولك تحياتى الخاصه


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> اشكرك اخى الحبيب على تعليقك ولكن لابد ان تعرف اخى ان الامر ليس بسهل بل صعب وصعب جدا ان تكتشف بعد سنين طويله انك لم تكن على حق ليس فى راى او موضع بل حياتك كلها مممكن ان تتغير وتتحول الى امر كنت انا من اشد المتعصبين ضده وهو الدين المسيحى
> فارجوا ان تلتمس لى العذر وصلى من اجلى لو سمحت باخلاص


 
*أخى حيران *
*هل سمعت عن المتنصرة ناهد متولى*
*أرجو أن تبحث فى الجوجل عنها وستجدها بسهولة*
*رجاء إسمع ما تقولة ناهد*
*وأنا متأكدة إن أقوالها ستفيدك كثير*​


----------



## fredyyy (9 أبريل 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *أخى حيران *​
> 
> *هل سمعت عن المتنصرة ناهد متولى*​


 


*أختي مارثا *

*خلينا نسميها ناهد متولى المنتصرة *

*لأن المسيحية لا يوجد بها مُتنصريين ... بل ُمنتصرين وغالبين في المسيح *

*شكرًا لمشاركتك *

*أخي حيران إن هذا ما سوف تجده في المسيحية إنتصار على كل من يحاربك *

*وسينزع المسيح خوفك ويعطيك السلام والفرح *

*المسيح لا يمتلك خوفًا *

التثنية 28 : 7 
*يَجْعَلُ الرَّبُّ* *أَعْدَاءَكَ القَائِمِينَ عَليْكَ* *مُنْهَزِمِينَ* أَمَامَكَ. فِي طَرِيقٍ وَاحِدَةٍ يَخْرُجُونَ عَليْكَ وَفِي سَبْعِ طُرُقٍ يَهْرُبُونَ أَمَامَكَ.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أبريل 2009)

*هذه مناظرة الأخت ناهد متولى مع أحد الشيوخ​*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4246


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أبريل 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*إختبار

ناهد محمود متولى سابقا
فيبى عبد المسيح حاليا​*http://www.nahedmetwaly.com/audio/02.ram


----------



## mohziko (9 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *(  قارن بين ناهد متولي التي تنصرت وبين يوسف استس الذي اسلم ايهما قلبه انقى )*​
> 
> * الاخ ( mohziko  )
> 
> هل دخلت قلبهم و عرفت ايهما انقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



كل اناء بما فيه ينضح


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 أبريل 2009)

مليون شكر لك اخى الحبيب انوش


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (11 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *نشكر ربنا اخى حيران على ان الهدية نالت اعجابك و اتمنى من ربنا انك تكون فهمت الرساله اللى فيها ليك
> 
> و ان شا الله هاتلاقى كل يوم تعزيه ليك من السماء
> كل يوم هاتلاقى رساله ليك من يسوع
> ...


اخى الحبيب والحبيب جدا انوش لم اعد اسمع الاهديتك برجاء الا تبخل على بالكثير منها 
واشكر واشكر الرب اللى عرفنى عليك انت وباقى الاخوه اللى فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (12 أبريل 2009)

انتم فين ايها الاخوه مفيش حد ليه بيسال على انتم نسيتم ان فيه حد بيحبكم اسمه مجدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Strident (12 أبريل 2009)

ربما السبب هو أسبوع الآلام و انشغالنا بالصلوات...

معلش أصل صلواته رائعة و مابتتقالش غير مرة واحدة في السنة...

ايه رأيك تقرا قراءاته أو تسمعها معانا؟

إليك هذا الموقع إن أردت المتابعة...و صدقني ستتمتع جداً...
www.rakoty.net
بث صوتي مباشر من الكنيسة...و هناك فيديو أيضاً إن أردت (بث صوت + فيديو)
في هذا الأسبوع الصلوات تقام نهاراً و مساءاً...



"من أجلي يا سيدي، لم ترد وجهك عن خزي البصاق"


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> انتم فين ايها الاخوه مفيش حد ليه بيسال على انتم نسيتم ان فيه حد بيحبكم اسمه مجدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*لم ننسى 
ولكن أحنا مش عارفين إنت وصلت إلى إية
حابب المسيح  .... أمنت بالمسيح رب ومخلص 
نحن لا نضغط على أحد
ربنا أعطى الإنسان عقل ليميز
ولكن نحن جميعا ننتظر منك أى إستفسار
وجميعنا مستعد لشرح ماتريد
 كنت سألتنا فى مشاركة عن الصلاة التى نصليها
نبدأ الصلاة
بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد أمين
ثم نقول الصلاة الربانية

أبانا الذى فى السموات ليتقدس إسمك ليأتى ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك 
 كما فى السماء كذلك على الأرض
خبزنا  الذى للغد أعطنا اليوم وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا
ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير بالمسيح يسوع ربنا 
لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد 
إلى الأبد أأأأمين​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (13 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم اخوانى على مشاركتكم التى اكاد احفظها من كثره قرائتها كثير ا والتى كما قلت انى فى كل مره اقرئها كانى اول مره اطلع عليهاا شى غريب بالفعل 

ام عن اخر تطورتى الحمد الله تقربت اكثر الى الرب وعرفت مالم اعرفه فى حياتى كلها خلال اسبوع واحد فقط 
انهى عملى بسرعه وارجع للبيت وواشعر ان هناك من ينتظرنى حيث ان الجميع فى الصباح من الاهل يكونوا فى عملهم ومدارسهم ومن كثره لهفتى اجد نفسى بش عارف ابتدى منين هل اقرا فى الانجيل ام ادخل على المواقع المسيحه لااعرف الكثير من امور هذا الدين ويزيد حبى ليسوع يوما عن يوم 
نعم اشعر ان قلبى يطمن به الامر الذى يدفعنى دائما الى معرفه المزيد عن اخباره وكل يوم اجد ان هناك تغير داخلى يحدث فى شخصيتى التى اتعود عليها منذ سنين 
غير انى اليوم فقط وقعت فى خطيه كنت اقلعت عنها منذ معرفتى بيسوع فوجدت نفسى فى حزن غريب وشدبد  لم اشعر به من قبل 
فقمت وتوضات كى اصلى صلاه المسلم غير ان هذا الحزن ظل فى قلبى وذهبت اتفصح النت لاعرف ماذا يفعل احدكم اذا اخطا فى حق نفسه وفى حق الرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟برجاء الاجابه بسرعه 
واسال نفسى سوال وهو هل انا اختبرت الرب اليوم  كى اعرف انه قبلنى فى ملكوته ؟
اجب انا على هذا السوال والاجابه لابالطبع لانى قرات فى انجيل متى ان الرب لايحتبر انا كنت فاكر انى سوف اتخلص من كل ماهو قذر فى حياتى فى لحظه او بمجرد معرفتى بيسوع فشعرت انى لسه بدرى جدا على ان ادخل فى ملكوت الرب 
انا بكتب بشكل تلاقى وبدون ترتيب بس والله بكل صدق اسف على انى حلفت بالله 
فارجوا ات تلتمسوا لى العذر فى عدم تنسيق الكلام الى اكتبه انا بس باكتب كل اللى انا بشعر به بدون زياده او نقصان
هذه هى اخر تطوارتى ولكن الشى الجديد والغريب ان حاله الخوف التى كانت لدى تقل يوم بعد يوم 
هذا بالاضافه الى السلام الذى اشعر به مع نفسى لاول مره فىحياتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ومنتظر ردودكم جميعا ومن كانت لديه اى معلومه لاتبخلوا على بها لو سمحتم
وكل سنه وانتم طيبن
مجدى وليس حيران قوى............................................................


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (13 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ديه هدية اخى حيران
> انهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارده
> بس يارب تعجبه
> 
> اللينك*​http://www.2shared.com/file/5329201/8c0f9a3c/____.html



اشكر ك اخى الحبيب انوش 
عايز اقول لك شى
انى احبك فى الله


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أبريل 2009)

*إلى الأخ مجدى
رجاء قرأة هذا اللينك وأحب أن أعرف رأيك​*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82750


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أبريل 2009)

*إلى الأخ مجدى

ما هي المسيحيه ؟
مستعدين دائمآ لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى قيكم بوداعة وخوف ، 1 بط 3 : 15
المسيحيون فى كل أقطار الأرض على إختلاف مذاهبهم يؤمنون إيمانآ واحدآ مشتركآ .. ويمكن أن نبسطه فيما يلى :
أولآ : نؤمن بإله واحد " أحادى الذات مثلث الأقانيم والصفات " أي له ثلاث صفات
ثانيآ : نؤمن أن السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد " سر التجسد "
عظيم هو سر التقوى ، الله ظهر فى الجسد 
ثالثآ : نحن نؤمن أيضآ أن السيد المسيح كما أنه تجسد وتأنس ، صلب وقام ومات وقام من الأموات فى البوم الثالث لكي يفدى البشر من حكم الموت ويعطيهم حياة أبديه
رابعآ : والمسيحيين فى كل أقطار الأرض مهما إختلفت مذاهبهم يؤمنوم بكتاب مقدس واحد كتبه إناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
أولآ :
فى قانون الإيمان المسيحى نستهله هكذا : بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد أحادى الذات مثلث الأقانيم والصفات ، نؤمن أن الله موجود بذاته " أصل الوجود " ومن حيث أنه أصل الوجود نطلق عليه إقنوم الآب ، ونؤمن بأن الله ناطق بكلمته أي عاقل ، أي هو أصل كل حكمة وعقل ونطلق عليه إقنوم الإبن ، ونؤمن بأن الله حي بروحه القدوس لأنه أصل كل حياة ونطلق عليه إقنوم الروح القدس
فنحن نؤمن بالله الواحد : الموجود ، العاقل ، الحي
فليست هناك ثلاثة آلهة وإنما ثلاث صفات ذاتية فى الجوهر الإلهى الواحد تمامآ مثلما نقول عن الشمس أنها قرص وضوء وحرارة والثلاثة هم شمس واحدة، كذلك الإنسان فهو جسد وروح ونفس وهوإنسان واحد
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
ثانيآ :
ونحن نؤمن أن السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ونؤمن أنه إنسانآ كاملآشابهنا فى كل شئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها .. وفى نفس الوقت هو متحدآ بالله الواحد وفيه حل كل ملئ اللاهوت الذى وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته ، عب 1 : 3 ، فمن خلال الإنسان يسوع المسيح ظهرت لنا قوة الله وأعماله وكمالاته ومحبته ففيه رأينا الله حسبما يمكن ان نراه ونظل عائشين ، ويؤيد هذا دليلين :
1- هو شهد هكذا عن نفسه قائلآ : الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب .. إنى أنا فى الآب والآب في ، يو 14 : 9
2- ظهرت فيه أعمال الله فكانت له وفيه قوة الخلق " خلق عين من التراب للمولود أعمى
كان يحيي الموتى ، كان يعلم الغيب ، كان يخرج الشياطين ، تخضع الطبيعه لكلمته ، كان له سلطان بلا حدود على كل شئ
فإن لم تؤمنوا بأقواله فإن أعماله تشهد لنا بصحة دعواه لدرجة أن رؤساء اليهود شهدوا له حين قالوا : " هوذا الكل خرج وراؤه " 
وهنا نحن نجد نفسنا أمام إختيارين لا ثالث لهما : إما أن نصدق دعواه بأنه من عند الله أتى ، أو نعده كاذبآ !!!!!!!
أما عن قولنا أنه " إبن الله " فلكي لا يظن أحد أنه إلهآ من دون الله فيقع فى الشرك والأثينية " أي عبادة الإثنين الله والمسيح كإلهين " فكلمة الإبن هي أقصى ما تتحمله لغة البشر لكي تنقل لنا حقيقة لاهوت السيد المسيح له المجد " حيث أن الإبن يأتى من الأب ويحمل كل صفاته وطبيعته " كقول معلمنا يوحنا فى بشارته : " ورأينا مجده مثل مجد إبن وحيد لأبيه مملوء نعمة وحقآ " يو 1 
ورغم هذا فقد أخطأ بعضهم من غير المسيحيين ففهموا أنها بنوة جسدية تناسلية ، بنوة من زوجة ، بنوة منفصلة ، وحاشا لله أن يوصف بهذا وهو منزه عن كل هذه التعبيرات وكانت هذه بدعة ظهرت فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية أطلق عليها البدعة المريميه ، ولكن الكنيسة أدحضتها وقاومتها ، لكننا نؤمن أنها بنوة روحية مثلما نقول أن العقل يلد الفكر ، والعقل والفكر شيئآ واحدآ ، ولكن الفكر يكشف ويعلن ما فى داخل العقل غير المكشوف وغير المرئى
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
ثالثآ :
نحن نؤمن أيضآ أن السيد المسيح له المجد صلب ومات وقام فى اليوم الثالث لكي يفدى البشر من حكم الموت ويعطيهم حياة أبديه ، فحينما أخطأ أبونا آدم حكم عليه بالموت ، ولأن الله الذى نعبده هو الإله العادل ، فكان لا بد من أن ينفذ فيه حكم الموت ، ولكن الله الرحوم أشفق على آدم ونسله من الموت ولكن ليس على حساب عدالته فدبر الله خلاصنا بأن أخذ هو جسدآ بلا خطيه وصار فى شبه البشر وقبل فى جسده الإنسانى حكم الموت الذى يهدد كل البشر ، ولكنه إنتصر عليه وغلبه لحسابنا بالقيامة ، لكي يبيد الموت أي إبليس ، ويعتق الذين خوفآ من الموت كانت كل حياتهم جميعآ تحت العبودية " عب 2 : 14 ، 15 " ومات ليعطينا حياة أبدية ، وهكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ، يو 3 : 16 ، فهو مات ليفدينا ، فالمسيح إنتصر على الموت بجسدنا وقام من الأموات وصعد إلى السموات بجسدنا ليعلن المصالحة بين الإنسان والله ، بين والأرض والسماء ، وأنه قدم  بدمه ترضية كافية لعدالته ونحن نقبل هذه الحقائق بالإيمان " نؤمن لنتعقل " ، أؤمن لأتعقل ، لأن الإيمان يسمو فوق العقل
الإيمان هو الذى يقود العقل ، لا العقل هو الذى يقود الإيمان
تمامآ مثلما نقبل الإيمان بوجود الله ونحن لم نراه ولا نستطيع أن ندركه بعقولنا
ونحن بالإيمان نقبل وجود حياة بعد الموت لم نراها بعد ، أي بعد إنتقال الروح من الجسد ، ونقبل أن الأرواح سوف تلبس يوم القيامة أجسادآ ممجدة نورانية ذات طبيعة خاصة تمكنها من الحياة فى الأبدية رغم أن هذه الأجساد التى نحيا نحن فيها الآن سوف تتحلل ، ونؤمن أيضآ أن هناك يومآ للدينونة تقف فيه كل الخليقة أمام الله الديان العادل ليجازى كل واحد كحسب أعماله إن كانت خيرآ أو شرآ
ونحن نرى أن الإيمان هو " الثقة بما يرجى والإيقان بأمور لا ترى " عب 11 : 1 "
ولذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس : " من آمن واعتمد خلص ومن لا يؤمن يدن " مر 16 : 16
والمسيحية رسالة لكل العصور ، فهي رسالة عامة للعالم أجمع كما يظهر هنا من الآيات التالية :
" هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " يو 3 : 16 
" إذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس " من 28 : 19
" إذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها " مر 16 : 5
لماذا بدأت البشارة بالشعب اليهودى ؟
لأنه الشعب الوحيد الذى كان الله يتكلم معه وكان يعبد الله بالحق ، وفيه كل النبوات عن السيد المسيح ، وهم الذين أعطيت لهم المواعيد والعهود ، وكانوا ينتظرون المسيا " المسيح " وفى هذا يقول بولس الرسول : وإن كانت خطة الكرازة قد إقتضت فى البداية أن تبدأ بالشعب اليهودى حيث أنهم كانوا شعب الله " أم الله لليهود فقط أليس للأمم أيضآ ، بل للأمم أيضآ " رومية 3 : 29
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
رابعآ :
والمسيحيين فى كل أقطار الأرض مهما إختلفت مذاهبهم يؤمنون بكتاب مقدس واحد كتبه إناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ولم يعترف أو يقر أي مسيحى فى أي كنيسة فى العالم إنجيلآ غير هذا الإنجيل الذى فى أيدينا الآن والذى كتبه البشيرون متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ، وهذا الإنجيل الذى كتب فى القرن الأول الميلادى ظل على نقائه وصفاته ولم يحرف بيد بشر وترجم إلى لغات العالم وأصوله محفوظة فى المتاحف الشهيرة إلى الآن 
ونؤمن نحن المسيحيين أن يسوع المسيح يعطينا نفسه آية كقول أشعياء النبى : " هوذا السيد يعطى نفسه آية " أي يعطينا بديلآ عن الناموس مثالآ حيآ وعوضآ عن القوانين يعطينا حياة ، السيد المسيح لم يبلغنا عما يريده الله من الإنسان ، بل رأينا فيه كيف يتصرف ويسلك ويتكلم الإنسان المتحد بالله ... ولذلك دعينا نحن المسيحيين على إسمه لكي كما سلك هو ينبغى أن نسلك نحن أيضآ
والجديد الذى أعطي للبشرية فى تعاليم السيد المسيح هو إعلانه لأبوة الله لنا " متى صليتم فقولوا : أبانا الذى فى السموات ... إلخ "
فكان هذا إعلان عن رحمة الله ، فالله هو الخالق والديان وهو فى نفس الوقت الله الأب والفادى والمخلص والمحب ، فهو أبانا الذى فى السموات ... فهو يحبنا كأبناء " أبرارآ كنا أو خطاة " بل هو يفتح أحضانه للإبن الضال ويفرح برجوعه وتوبته ويعلن أنه لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى وأنه جاء ليدعو الخطاة إلى التوبة ، والله ليس بعيدآ عنا ولا يمكن أن يحدث شئ فى الكون إلا بإذنه ، بل هو عمانوئيل الله الكائن معنا الساكن بروحه القدوس فينا ، وهو معنا طول الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر ، آمين
أحبائى ، إعلموا أنه من أقوال السيد المسيح :
حيثما إجتمع إثنين أو ثلاثة بإسمى فهناك ، أكون فى وسطهم ، " متى 18 : 20 "
​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (13 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يحميك اخى الخبيب والحبيب جدا 
والسوال ماسبب هذا الحب الذى اشعر به نحوك اخى الحبيب ؟
احببت الكثير ولكن حبى هذا له طعم غريب اشعر اخى ولاابالغ او اكذب لو قلت انى حاسس انى احتمى بيك اخى​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أبريل 2009)

*الأخ مجدى

سلام المسيح يكون لك

لقد وضعت قدمك على أول درجة

وأمامك درجات عديدة

ففي المسيحية لا توجد نهاية للتقدم فى العلاقة بين الإنسان وخالقه, أنها نمو متواصل

لذا لابد من الخطوة التالية

أذهب إلى الكنيسة

كنيسة بعيدة عن محل أقامتك

وهناك تعرف على المسيحية أكثر

وستستمر تلك المرحلة شهور

ويمكنك أن تخبر الأب الكاهن بحالتك

ولن نسبق الأحداث

*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2009)

العزيز مجدي...

هل تعلم أن يسوع المسيح، في وسط عذاباته و آلامه الرهيبة، كان يفكر فيك أنت مجدي شخصياً؟
هل تعرف أنه في كل هذا الألم و الضيق، كان يفكر فيك، على حدة، و ليس كواحد وسط مليارات...
و لو كنت وحدك على الأرض لمات لأجلك انت أيضاً...



"أظهرت لي تدبير تعطفك و إحتملت ظلم الأشرار بذلت ظهرك للسياط و خديك أهملتهما للطم من أجلي يا سيدي لم ترد وجهك عن خزي البصاق"


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (13 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بكم مره اخرى
واشكر كل من ساهم ومد يده لى وانا فى هذا الاختبار الصعب والصعب جدا حيث اننى كنت وحيدا قبل ان ادخل هذا المنتدى


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (13 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> * الاخ المبارك مجدى
> نحن جميعا نحتمى فى المسيح
> نحن جميعا نشعر بهذ السلام لان بداخلنا سلام و محبة المسيح
> و لا احد فينا يستحق انه يكون خدام رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> ...



ماهذا الكلام الموثر اخى الحبيب 
حماك الرب اخى من كل سوء


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (13 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> العزيز مجدي...
> 
> هل تعلم أن يسوع المسيح، في وسط عذاباته و آلامه الرهيبة، كان يفكر فيك أنت مجدي شخصياً؟
> هل تعرف أنه في كل هذا الألم و الضيق، كان يفكر فيك، على حدة، و ليس كواحد وسط مليارات...
> ...



لاافهم اخى وماذا تقصد بان المسيح كان يفكر فى شخصيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومامعنى أظهرت لي تدبير تعطفك و إحتملت ظلم الأشرار بذلت ظهرك للسياط و خديك أهملتهما للطم من أجلي يا سيدي لم ترد وجهك عن خزي البصاق
واشكرك على مشاركبك الدائم اخى الحبيب


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (13 أبريل 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأخ مجدى
> 
> سلام المسيح يكون لك
> 
> ...



ساذهب باذن الله 
بس اقول لك بصراحه انتبانى خوف شديد وانت تقول ادخل كنيسه 
ولكنى تعلمت الا اخاف بعد ان عرفت المسيح .....................................................


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> لاافهم اخى وماذا تقصد بان المسيح كان يفكر فى شخصيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ومامعنى أظهرت لي تدبير تعطفك و إحتملت ظلم الأشرار بذلت ظهرك للسياط و خديك أهملتهما للطم من أجلي يا سيدي لم ترد وجهك عن خزي البصاق
> واشكرك على مشاركبك الدائم اخى الحبيب




*إلى الأخ مجدى

لاافهم اخى وماذا تقصد بان المسيح كان يفكر فى شخصيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*

*معناها أن السيد المسيح يفكر ويعرف كل واحد كما لو كان لا يوجد فى العالم سوى الشخص دة​*
*ومامعنى أظهرت لي تدبير تعطفك و إحتملت ظلم الأشرار بذلت ظهرك للسياط و خديك أهملتهما للطم من أجلي يا سيدي لم ترد وجهك عن خزي البصاق​*
*التدبير الذى أظهره لنا الرب
هو خطة الخلاص أى أنه تعذب وصلب من أجل خلاصنا
إحتملت ظلم الأشرار......
هذه العبارة تتكلم عن العذابات التى تعرض لها السيد المسيح
جلد على ظهرة 39 جلدة بالسياط
لطموه على خدية
بصقوا على وجهه​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز انت مش اول واحد يحصله كدة ولا يفكر كدة

فتاة مسلمة: افكر باعتناق المسيحية لانها اقنعتني.. ارشدوني! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

موقع العرب وصحيفة كل العرب- الناصرة 

وصلت الى موقع العرب رسالة من فتاة تطلب ارشاد ونصيحة زوار موقع العرب الكرام. موقع "العرب" يؤكد انه وحفاظا على النزاهة والمصداقية الصحفية ينشر الرسالة تماما كما وصلت الى مكاتبنا، من دون زيادة او نقصان، وبدون تعديلات لغوية او تصحيح اخطاء املائية.الرسالة هي التالية: مرحبا… انا فتاة مسلمه من اب مسلم و ام مسيحية ,تربيت ببيتي على احترام الديانات و على تعاليم من ديانتين. قرأت الانجيل و ايضا القرآن الكريم,لكن عندما قرأت الانجيل احسست بسلام داخلي و امان وبديت اتقرب اكثر و اكثر من الدين المسيحي. يقال انه الدين الاسلامي جاء مكمل لا لينقض بس استغربت انة بعض تعاليم السيد المسيح عليه السلام نقضت بالقرآن و الصراحة اقوال و تعاليم السيد المسيح كانت فلسفة وعميقة المعني و تعاليمه رائعة جدا فهو يمثل التسامح و المحبة و السلام. عندما وصلت الى عدة ايات في تكميل و تطوير في شمول المحبة والتي تقول: سمعتم أنّه قيل :احبب قريبك و أبغض عدوك. أما أنا فأقول لكم : أحبوا اعدائكم.وباركوا لاعينكم. احسنوا الى من يبغضكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يضطهدونكم لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السماوات :فأنه يُطلع شمسة على الأشرار و الصالحين ,ويُمطر على الأبرار و الظالمين. هنا كانت نقطة تحول و ابتداء شعوري بالسلام و المحبة و اقتناعي بالسيد المسيح و تعاليمه وبدأت بتفكير اعتناق المسيحية. بتمنى تساعدوني من الكل و بتمنى ما يكون في عنصرية واحترام جميع الاديان و عدم الاساءة لاي دين مسلمين و مسيحين. شكرا… 

علشان كدة حاول انك تفكر بجديه

تحياتي


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (14 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *انك خرجت من حياة الظلام الى النور الكامل
> تركت كل الضعف و الهوان و تمسكت بقوة يسوع
> انت الذى من حفنة تراب اصبح يسوع الها لك
> اصبح ربا و سيدا لك
> ...


لك القوه والمجد ياربى


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (14 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *كلمة تعزية لاخونا مجدى*​
> *اخى الفاضل*​* ان رب المجد يسوع المسيح يريدك انت
> يريد ان يعطيك سلامه يعطيك حنانه
> يريد ان يوهبك حياة نقية جديده
> ...



يلمس  كلمك اخى الحبيب قلبى ولاتعليق لى اكثر من ذلك


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (15 أبريل 2009)

اشكر كل من وقف بجانبى


----------



## Kerya_Layson (16 أبريل 2009)

_حبيبى حيران سؤال
لحد امتى ستظل حيران؟؟؟
ولماذا انت حيران؟؟؟؟
وما هو الحل؟؟؟
  بعد التوضيح الرائع من اخوتك واخواتك فى المنتدى لي تعليق لابد ان احرره لك    لعله يلمس قلبك
 بكل بساطه الله محبه يحبك لانك خلقت على صورته وانك عمل يديه
ليس فقط يحب لاكن ويعمل    كيف؟
ظهرت لنا محبه الله منذ ان خلقنا لكى نحيا معه بحيث اننا نقول لم تكن (الله) محتاج الى عبوديتى لاكن انا (الانسان) محتاج الى ربوبيتك
احب الله ادم فهيء له الكون ليستريح فيه
احب ابراهيم فاعطاه نسل هو (الله) منه   
احب الشعوب وهم فى خطاياهم وارسل لهم الانبياء ليرجعوهم الى طريقه (اقرء سفر ارميا النبى لتعرف كم كان الشعب معاند لله والله يصبر  بطول اناه عجيبه جدا)
احب داود النبى وكان معه فى كل خطوة
احب موسى النبى  وقال عنه كان الرجل موسى حليم جدا اكثر من الذين على الارض 
احب دنيال وكان بيقول عليه   دنيال الرجل المحبوب
احب الفتيه الثلاثه فلم تحرقهما النار ولم تمسهم بأذى (هذا هو ايماننا لا مستحيل طلما نحن مع المسيح)
احب يوسف الصديق الى اخواته باعوه وجعله المتسلط على بيت فرعون ووزيرب لمصر 
احب سليمان واعطاه حكمه عجيبه وقبل توبته بعدما كان خاطى 
احب الناس فى تجسده على الارض كان يجول يصنع خيرا وكان يضع يده على كل احد فيشفيه ويصنع المعجزات والعجائب
احبنا حتى مات لاجلنا نحن الخطاه وذاق الاما بلا اى ذنب بل كان الذنب ذنى انا الخاطى 
دا كان عجيب فى محبته لدرجه انه قال انا اقف علىا لبابا واقرع ان فتح لى احد ادخل واتعشى معه واجد مرعى
يااخى دا لو الواحد مننا راح لبيت واحد صاحبه وواثق انه داخل البيت وقرع على الباب  لاكن صديقه لا يفتح البابا
هل ستصبر خمس دقائق فقط ؟؟؟ المسيح يصبر علينا طول ايام حياتنا يطرق على ابواب قلوبنا ونحن نصنع حجج ونهرب منه ومع ذالك مازالت يده ممدوده لك
احب السامريه  وخلصها  دا حتى لم ياذى شهورها على خطاياها رغم انه قالها انتى لكى خمس ازواج والذى معك ليس بزوجك لاكن لم يوبخها بل عاملها بمحبه حتى انها صرخت وصارت تبشر به وتقول للناس انظروا ان رجلا قال لى كل ما فعلت (محبه عجيبه)
احب بطرس وهو ضعيف ,بطرس الى انكر المسيح وقال انا لا اعرف الرجل قدام جاريه لا راحت ولا جات احبه
وقال له يابطرس ارعى غنمى ارعى خرافى
يحبنا فى ضعفنا لانه قوى ويحبنا ونحن خطاه لاكن يكره الخطيه (فهل تظن انه لا يحبك)
يااخى دا احب يهوذا الى سلمه الى باعه بثلاثين من الفضه ,احبه لدرجه انه كان هيغفرله ويسامحه لولا ان يهوذا شنق نفسه ,احبه لدرجه انه اختاره تلميذ على الرغم انه كان عارف انه هيبيعه ( ماذا ستفعل لو اعز اصدقائك باعك علشان فلوس؟؟؟؟؟)
احب الكنيسه فى عصورها الوسطى ,انقذ المسيحين من خرب اورشليم   وتدمريرها (اقرء تفسير سفر الرؤيا)
اكثيرا من الاباطره المضطهدين للكنيسه الى اتجنن والى مات مقتول فى الحروب والى اتحرق والى اتقتل (بدون استخدام سيف واحد لمسيحى امام هذه الجيوش  هل مازلت لا ترا يده الالهيه ؟؟)

اخيرا اخى الحبيب 
امام هذه المحبه الفائقه هل يعطيك الاسلام هذه المحبه بالرغم من كلمه المحب مش موجوده فى 99 اسم من اسماء الله ولا حتى فى ايات القران كلها مش موجوده 
ياعزيزى ان اردت هذه المحبه قله يارب لا تستنكر من دخول نفسى الخاطئه الحقيره فتطهرها وتخلصنى
يااخى دا اعطى لمحبه لقديسيه الشهداء كانوا بيتقدموا للاستشهاد وهم يسبحون الله ويرنمون لانهم واثقين فى شخص الههم المحبوب

ما احب ان اقوله لك اخيرا
لا يمكن ان تجد المحبه الا بالمسسسسسسسسيح له المجد
وطلما لا تجد المحبه لا تجد السلام الداخلى 
وطلما لا تجد السلام الذى يعطبه المسيح لكل من يقبله ستظل فى حيره وقلق نحو حياتك الابديه ومصيرك
وستظل مرعوب من هذا المصير
واخيرا  احب اعزيك بقول المسيح له المجد

تعالو الى ياجميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحماااااااااااااال وانا اريحكم
المحسيح بيحبك وبيطرق على باب قلبك
لحد امتى هتفضل قافل الباب وبتقوله مش هفتحلك 
لحد امتى حبيبى بس
لحد ما تضيع الفرصه مهو الحياه عباره عن شويه وقت على الارض
صلواتنا معاك وقلوبنا معاك 
نصلى ونقول لك ايها الاله المحب الذى لم تشاء موت الخاطىء مثلما يرجع ويحيا ان تتعامل مع ابنك حسب قلبه وصدقه وان تعطيه هذه المحبه الى بها لا يخاف حتى من الموت 
وانت الكل فى الكل  واعمل فينا لنكون معك يالهنا الحبيب ولتكن مشيئتك
سلام ونعمه _


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (16 أبريل 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> _حبيبى حيران سؤال
> لحد امتى ستظل حيران؟؟؟
> ولماذا انت حيران؟؟؟؟
> وما هو الحل؟؟؟
> ...



اشكرك اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع وهذا ماوجدته  منك او من اى اخ شاركنى فى هذا الموضع 
واسال نفسى كل يوم ماسبب هذه الثقه التى اشعر بها  فى قلوب هولاء الشباب الذين يتكلمون عن دينهم بكل طمئنينه 
لايمكن ان تكون هذه الثقه من فراغ اكيد ورائها قوه غير عاديه  ..........................................
الامر الذى  يجعل حيرتى  تزيد اكثر من الاول ولكن هذه الحيره لها شكل مختلف قبل طرح موضوعى فى هذا المنتدى ففى الاول كنت مركز فى نصوص كل مايتعلق بدينى الذى نشات وتربيت عليه من قران وسنه وخلافه ولم انظر الى خلاف ذلك فلم اسمع اوقراء الا من طرف واحد وعمرى ماكنت اتخيل ولو لحظه ان ياتى على يوم واشعر بالحيره من هذا الدين الذى ولدت وعشت حياتى فيه الى ان تطرق يسوع بابى .......................................................................................................
فوجدت نفسى فى هذه الحاله التى لااتمنها لاى شخص احساس وشعور رهيب لن يلمسه الا من عاشه فعلا  واجد  ان جميع الاخوه يتكلمون بكل سهوله وكانى اله لها زرار بالضغط عليها اصبح مسيحى فى الحال .......................................................................
لااخفى بكائى وقت كتابه هذه الكلمات ...........................................................................
 احساس بالغربه من كل شى تقريبا واصلى واكلام يسوع واقول كما وضعتنى فى هذه  الحاله اوجد لى الطريق الذى قلت عنه انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه 
وشكرا لكم جميعا
وللحديث باقيه 

الا انى بعد ان تطرقت الى  نصوص الانجيل من خلال مشاركتى فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## أَمَة (16 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> فوجدت نفسى فى هذه الحاله التى لااتمنها لاى شخص احساس وشعور رهيب لن يلمسه الا من عاشه فعلا واجد ان جميع الاخوه يتكلمون بكل سهوله وكانى اله لها زرار بالضغط عليها اصبح مسيحى فى الحال .......................................................................
> لااخفى بكائى وقت كتابه هذه الكلمات ...........................................................................
> احساس بالغربه من كل شى تقريبا واصلى واكلام يسوع واقول كما وضعتنى فى هذه الحاله اوجد لى الطريق الذى قلت عنه انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه
> وشكرا لكم جميعا
> وللحديث باقيه


 
أخي مجدي
لا تظن أن هذه الحالة التي انت فيها خاصة بك وحدك. لقد مر بها وعاشها كل الذين سبقوك من العابرين من الظلمة الى النور.
أُشبه هذه الحالة بالمخاض الذي ينتج عنه ولادة جديدة.
لن اطيل عليك الكلام في هذه المرة. بل سأكتفي بأن اقدم لك إختبارا جميلا لفتاة سعودية إعرفها معرفة شخصية (ولكننا لم نتقابل) حصلت على أعلى جائزة على مستوى المملكة العربية السعودية في الدين الإسلإمي، الشيئ الذي شجعها الدخول في مسابقة في الدين الإسلامي على مستوى دول الخليج. وفي بحثها لموضوعها للمسابقة وجدت المسيح الرب والإله. وهنا دخلت هذه الأخت المرحلة التي قلت عنها انك لا تتمناها لأي شخص.
ولكن عندما تخرج منها منتصرا ستتمناها لكل الذين تحبهم وتحب خلاصهم.


لكي تعلم عن هذه الحالة التي مرت بها هذه الشابة المثقفة اكاديميا والعالمة في القرآن والسنة والأحاديث، استمع الى هذا التسجيل بصوتها الشجي وهي تحكي قصة اختبارها. صدقني أنك ستجد حالك من حالها. ادخل على الموقع أدناه 


http://files.ww.com/files/45808.html

ثم للحفظ - انقر نقرة يمين على الرابط ثم 
Save target as

ويا ريت تقول لنا عن رأيك بعد ان تستمع اليها. أنا شخصيا سمعتها أكثر من مرة وفي كل مرة اسمعها تتحرك مشاعري واجد نفسي امجد الرب صانع المعجزات.

سلام المسيح ونعمته معك وفي قلبك


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (16 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *اخ مجدى*
> *هذه اخر تعذيه او اخر هديه منا لك*
> *اخى الفاضل*
> *انت اخذت وقتك مننا بما فيه الكفايه *
> ...



اخى الحبيب ليه بس كده تحرمنى من هديتك تعرف انى بطلت اسمع اغانى من يوم ماارسلت لى 
اعانيك الربانيه 
وبعدين انت قلت هذه اخر تعذيه او اخر هديه منا لك
معك حق انك تزهق وتقول  انت اخذت وقتك مننا بما فيه الكفايه وتقول ايضا 
نحن بجانبك كيف هذا التناقض ؟
ولكنى التمس لك العذر ولكن التمس لى ايضا العذر فمع من اتكلم اخى ؟ 
انا غير مستمتع كماتقول بصفحات المنتدى فانا لااريد تصفيق وتهليل او مدح وانما اريد الحقيقه فقط ابحث عن حل لحيرتى وخوفى من الهلاك الابدى فاى استمتاع هذا ؟
بش عايز اخى ا اخد قرار بسرعه فهذا طبعى فى امور الدنيا فمابالك بامور الاخره والخاتمه 
كنت ناوى اخى ارسل لك بعض من ايات انجيل متى للتقوم بتفسرها لى قبل مشاركتك هذه 
ولكنى تراجعت كى لااشغلك اخى اكثر .................................................................
عموما لك كل تحياتى القلبيه واسف اخى اذا كنت وجعت دماغك 
وشكرا لك


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> اخى الحبيب ليه بس كده تحرمنى من هديتك تعرف انى بطلت اسمع اغانى من يوم ماارسلت لى
> اعانيك الربانيه
> وبعدين انت قلت هذه اخر تعذيه او اخر هديه منا لك
> معك حق انك تزهق وتقول  انت اخذت وقتك مننا بما فيه الكفايه وتقول ايضا
> ...



*
ليس الأمر كذلك, بل أننا نعمل معا كفريق واحد, وهناك أمر أخر خفى عنك وهو أن أنوش فتاة وليست شاب, وهذا واضح فى تصنيفها, لذا من الأفضل أن يكون حورانا فى مشاركات جماعية وليس بمشاركات فردية, لتكون الأستفادة للجميع

ربنا يبارك حياتك وليضئ نور المسيح قلبك وفكرك وحياتك*


----------



## Strident (16 أبريل 2009)

عيب تقول زهقنا منك...

ارسل أي أسئلة أو أي آيات تريدها هنا...

أما الترانيم...فكلاكما معكما حق...أرجوك يا أنوش ارسلي له هذه الترانيم، طالما تجعله يقترب من الرب...
و أنت يا مجدي...لا تتوقف عند هذه المرحلة...فهذه مجرد لمحة من حياة تنتظرك...لكن عليك أن تخطو نحوها...

و بانتظار أسئلتك...

إن كنت تريد الاستماع، ستجد هنا صلوات و ترانيم...
ww.rakoty.net

و بعد أسبوع الآلام، سأحاول أن أجد لك تراتيل لكن عليك ان تعدنا بعدم التوقف عند هذه المرحلة و الاكتفاء من البحث عن الحقيقة...


و منتظر أسئلتك و الآيات التي تريد تفسير لها


----------



## fredyyy (16 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> - واسال نفسى كل يوم ماسبب هذه *الثقه* التى اشعر بها فى قلوب هولاء الشباب الذين يتكلمون عن دينهم بكل *طمئنينه* لايمكن ان تكون هذه *الثقه* من فراغ اكيد *ورائها قوه غير عاديه* ....
> - ... الى ان *تطرق* يسوع بابى ............................
> - واصلى واكلام يسوع واقول كما وضعتنى فى هذه الحاله اوجد لى الطريق الذى قلت عنه انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه


 


*أخي مجدي *
*يامن تزداد له محبتي يوماً بعد يوم *

*- فعلاً كما ذكرت إن الثقة والطمأنينة التي لنا تستمد قوتها من قوة كلام ووعود المسيح لنا *

*- نشكر الرب أنك علمت هذا أن المسيح طرق بابك أنت عرِفت ذلك وصلاتك وكلامك للمسيح هو دليل على أنك حي *

*فالميت لا يستطيع الكلام مع مُعطي الحياة *

*كل ما أراه فيك أنك تريد أن تتحرر من ماهو قديم *

*فلا تحزن على كوخك القديم ... المسيح يُعد لك بيتًا سماوياً *

*لا تحزن على أصدقاء الأمس ... فلك عند الله أصدقاء هم عطية من عنده لـك *


----------



## fredyyy (16 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> - لااخفى *بكائى* وقت كتابه هذه الكلمات ..............
> - احساس بالغربه من كل شى تقريبا
> - واصلى واكلام يسوع واقول كما وضعتنى فى هذه الحاله اوجد لى الطريق الذى قلت عنه انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه


 


*أخي مجدي*

*الله ُيقدر مشاعرك وبكاؤك ودموعك غير منسية *

*الله لم يخلقك ليعذبك حاشا بل لكي يرشدك ويثبتك ... فقط إسمح له بذلك *

*إن شعورك بالغربة هو مشاعر الفطام عن الماضي *

*لكن ثق المستقبل مع المسيح رائع *

*أقول لك قصة الأعمى الذي سمع وهو يجلس أن المسيح سيمر من أمامة *

مرقس : 10
46 وَجَاءُوا إِلَى أَرِيحَا. وَفِيمَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ مِنْ أَرِيحَا مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَجَمْعٍ غَفِيرٍ كَانَ *بَارْتِيمَاوُسُ الأَعْمَى* ابْنُ تِيمَاوُسَ *جَالِساً* عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ *يَسْتَعْطِي*. 
47 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ *ابْتَدَأَ يَصْرُخُ* وَيَقُولُ: «يَا *يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ ارْحَمْنِي*!» 
48 فَانْتَهَرَهُ كَثِيرُونَ *لِيَسْكُتَ* *فَصَرَخَ أَكْثَرَ كَثِيراً*: «يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ *ارْحَمْنِي*». 
49 فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يُنَادَى. فَنَادَوُا الأَعْمَى قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «*ثِقْ. قُمْ. هُوَذَا يُنَادِيكَ*». 
50 *فَطَرَحَ رِدَاءَهُ* وَقَامَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ. 
51 فَسَأَلَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُ الأَعْمَى: «*يَا سَيِّدِي أَنْ أُبْصِرَ*». 
52 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ. *إِيمَانُكَ قَدْ شَفَاكَ*». *فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَبْصَرَ* وَتَبِعَ يَسُوعَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ. 

*أخي *

*إن هذا الرجل الأعمي *
*أصر أن على نوال رحمة المسيح *
*ولم يُفكر في ما كان يحصل عليه من مال*
*ولم يعبئ بكلام الناس الذين حاولوا أن يسكتوه *
*ولم يجعل حتى رداءه يُعطله عن السير بسرعة تجاه المسيح*
*لقد نال الشفاء في الحال عند قول الرب إذهب إيمانك قد شفاك *

*قل له يارب *

*إبعِد عني ما يُعطلني للوصول إليك *
*حررني من الماضي الأليم لأبدأ حياة أفضل معك *
*إحميني من تأثير الناس السلبي علىَّ إريد أن أتقدم في الحياة معك *
*لن أخاف من المستقبل فأنت معي ولن أحتاج لأنك تمتلك الكل بغنى*
*فرحني فأنت مصدر كل فرح ... طمني أنت أساس كل طمئنينة وسلام *​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (16 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح للجميع*
*وسلام الى حبيب المسيح مجدى*
*حبيبى مجدى اليك لمات عتاب تقبلها منى*
*تعرفت على اخ* *منتصر* َ*قِبلَ المسيح فى حياته مخلص وملك* 
*تعرض لمشاكل من كل جانب*
*هرب من ابوة وامه واخوته ...لكنه وجد المسيح ابا واما واخ وصديق*
*هرب من كل اصدقائه....لكنه وجد منتصرين مثله مليانين بمحبه المسيح*
*هرب من بيته دون ان يدرى اين يقضى الليالى....لكن المسيح كان يرتب اموره ويمسك بيده ويقوده فى الظلام*
*هرب من كل من يعرف - من اجل المسيح.... لكنه وجد المسيح مربعا على قلبه وكانه يستمد قوته منه ليس من ذاه*
*هرب من دراسته ومن كليته رغم انه كان الاول فى التلات سنوات ....لكن المسيح اعد له طريق اخر وهو التبشير باسم المسيح لكى يعرف الاخرين على هذه المحبه*
*انظر ماذا يقول بولس الرسول عن هذه المحبه*

*بمجد و هوان بصيت رديء و صيت حسن كمضلين و نحن صادقون* 9 كمجهولين و نحن معروفون كمائتين و ها نحن نحيا كمؤدبين و نحن غير مقتولين* 10 كحزانى و نحن دائما فرحون كفقراء و نحن نغني كثيرين كان لا شيء لنا و نحن نملك كل شيء* *

*هو هو بولس الى اتكلم عن المه وعذاباته وقال*

*اهم خدام المسيح اقول كمختل العقل فانا افضل في الاتعاب اكثر في الضربات اوفر في السجون اكثر في الميتات مرارا كثيرة* 24 من اليهود خمس مرات قبلت اربعين جلدة الا واحدة* 25 ثلاث مرات ضربت بالعصي مرة رجمت ثلاث مرات انكسرت بي السفينة ليلا و نهارا قضيت في العمق* 26 باسفار مرارا كثيرة باخطار سيول باخطار لصوص باخطار من جنسي باخطار من الامم باخطار في المدينة باخطار في البرية باخطار في البحر باخطار من اخوة كذبة* 27 في تعب و كد في اسهار مرارا كثيرة في جوع و عطش في اصوام مرارا كثيرة في برد و عري* 28 عدا ما هو دون ذلك التراكم علي كل يوم الاهتمام بجميع الكنائس* 29 من يضعف و انا لا اضعف من يعثر و انا لا التهب* 30 ان كان يجب الافتخار فسافتخر بامور ضعفي* 31 الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي هو مبارك الى الابد يعلم اني لست اكذب*

*هذا الكاروز العظيم لا يملك الا محبه المسيح التى قال بها *
*استطيع كل ششششششىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى*

*وانت ايضا ان تقويت فى هذه المحبه تستطيع كل شىء حتى انك تقف امام كل من يضطهدك*

*فى النهايه احب اطلب من رب المجد انه يعطيك القوة التى بها لا تخاف من شىء *
*يعطيك السلام لكى تطمئن انك وصلت الى طريقك ويحررك من كل خطيه*
*سلام المسيح معاك حبيبى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2009)

lion2004 قال:


> اخي الفاضل حتى ترتاح من حيرتك لك منى الحل الشافي و البسيط عليك بقراءة الكتاب المقدس  العهد القديم  منه فقط و عليك ان تستنتج منه تعاليم الله لانبيائه من خلال اوامره و نواهيه و عليك ان تستنتج من خلالها مدى محبة الله للبشر اقصد من خلال تصرفات الله المبنية على الحكمة و العدل المطلق و انا متاكد من انك ستصل الى الحق و الحق يحررك



*هذا رجل مسلم يدعى المسيحية, أحد نواتج ديانة تحرض المؤمنين بها على الغش لنشر دعواها, فهل يوجد إله يحث خليقته على الغش؟ أن أن هذا يكون شيطان يريد إهلاك خليقة الله*


----------



## Strident (16 أبريل 2009)

أتعرف يا مجدي؟

حالتك هذه ذكرتني تماماً بحالة بولس الرسول نفسه...

كان يهودياً فريسياً على المذهب الأضيق...كان غيوراً جداً لدينه، و كان يضطهد الكنيسة و يسلمهم إلى السجون...و تحول إلى أعظم كارز لها...

أنظر ماذا يقول عن نفسه في أعمال الرسل الإصحاح 26:

4 فسيرتي منذ حداثتي التي من البداءة كانت بين امتي في اورشليم يعرفها جميع اليهود

5 عالمين بي من الاول ان ارادوا ان يشهدوا اني حسب مذهب عبادتنا الاضيق عشت فريسيا. 

6 والآن انا واقف أحاكم على رجاء الوعد الذي صار من الله لآبائنا

7 الذي اسباطنا الاثنا عشر يرجون نواله عابدين بالجهد ليلا ونهارا. فمن اجل هذا الرجاء انا أحاكم من اليهود ايها الملك اغريباس. 

8 لماذا يعد عندكم امرا لا يصدق ان اقام الله امواتا. 

9 فانا ارتأيت في نفسي انه ينبغي ان اصنع امورا كثيرة مضادة لاسم يسوع الناصري. 

10 وفعلت ذلك ايضا في اورشليم فحبست في سجون كثيرين من القديسين آخذا السلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة. ولما كانوا يقتلون ألقيت قرعة بذلك. 

11 وفي كل المجامع كنت اعاقبهم مرارا كثيرة واضطرهم الى التجديف. واذ افرط حنقي عليهمكنت اطردهم الى المدن التي في الخارج

12 ولما كنت ذاهبا في ذلك الى دمشق بسلطان ووصية من رؤساء الكهنة

13 رأيت في نصف النهار في الطريق ايها الملك نورا من السماء افضل من لمعان الشمس قد ابرق حولي وحول الذاهبين معي. 

14 فلما سقطنا جميعنا على الارض سمعت صوتا يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني. صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس. 

 15 فقلت انا من انت يا سيد فقال انا يسوع الذي انت تضطهده. 

16 ولكن قم وقف على رجليك لاني لهذا ظهرت لك لانتخبك خادما وشاهدا بما رأيت وبما ساظهر لك به

17 منقذا اياك من الشعب ومن الامم الذين انا الآن ارسلك اليهم

18 لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من ظلمات الى نور ومن سلطان الشيطان الى الله حتى ينالوا بالايمان بي غفران الخطايا ونصيبا مع المقدسين

19 من ثم ايها الملك اغريباس لم اكن معاندا للرؤيا السماوية

20 بل اخبرت اولا الذين في دمشق وفي اورشليم حتى جميع كورة اليهودية ثم الامم ان يتوبوا ويرجعوا الى الله عاملين اعمالا تليق بالتوبة. 

21 من اجل ذلك امسكني اليهود في الهيكل وشرعوا في قتلي. 

22 فاذ حصلت على معونة من الله بقيت الى هذا اليوم شاهدا للصغير والكبير وانا لا اقول شيئا غير ما تكلم الانبياء وموسى انه عتيد ان يكون

23 ان يؤلم المسيح يكن هو اول قيامة الاموات مزمعا ان ينادي بنور للشعب وللامم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أبريل 2009)

*أخى مجدى
أتمنى أن تعجبك هذه الترانيم
شريط لحظة ضعف​*




http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ziyqmn0xdgw


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (16 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> أخي مجدي
> لا تظن أن هذه الحالة التي انت فيها خاصة بك وحدك. لقد مر بها وعاشها كل الذين سبقوك من العابرين من الظلمة الى النور.
> أُشبه هذه الحالة بالمخاض الذي ينتج عنه ولادة جديدة.
> لن اطيل عليك الكلام في هذه المرة. بل سأكتفي بأن اقدم لك إختبارا جميلا لفتاة سعودية إعرفها معرفة شخصية (ولكننا لم نتقابل) حصلت على أعلى جائزة على مستوى المملكة العربية السعودية في الدين الإسلإمي، الشيئ الذي شجعها الدخول في مسابقة في الدين الإسلامي على مستوى دول الخليج. وفي بحثها لموضوعها للمسابقة وجدت المسيح الرب والإله. وهنا دخلت هذه الأخت المرحلة التي قلت عنها انك لا تتمناها لأي شخص.
> ...



تاثرت جدا بهذه القصه بل ادهشتنى بجد والشى الملفت الثقه فى قبولها ليسوع الرب وكانها كانت تكلمنى لدرجه انى اشتقت لمعرفه ايملها وكانها تنادينى معها 
اشكرك اخى على هذا الهديه والتى جعلتنى اقترب اكثر فاكثر من يسوع الرب


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (17 أبريل 2009)

اختى الحبيبه لن اشكر ك هذه المره لانك كما قلتى نحن جميعا خدم ليسوع الرب فهذا واجبك نحوه بس لى تعليق على كلمتك بس نتمنى من الله ان تكون صادق مع نفسك 
انا اول مره اشعر بانى صادق مع نفسى بجد والحيره التى انا فيها لم تكن من فراغ 
لقد اكتشفت بعد اربعين سنه اننى لم اكن صادق مع نفسى وكل الدراسه التى قمت بها  ولاول مره اقولها فى هذا المنتدى انا خريج احدى جامعات الازهر وحصلت على اعلى الشهادات فى الشريعه الاسلاميه 
وحافظ الثلاثون جزء اللى فى القران              كل ده كان كذببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب كذب فى  كذب كذب فقد قررت قبل ان يفتح لى يسوع بابه ان الحد ولااؤمن باى دين بعد ذلك ما الفائده ممكن كمان اى دين اعتنقه يكون اكذوبه مثل الاول 
عرفتى اختى انا ليه كنت حيران وتقولى بعد كل ده  ان تكون صادق مع نفسك 
كنت اتمنى ان اكون غير صادق اختى وان اكون بكذب على نفسى كى ارتاح من هذا العذاب وفى كل مره اكتشف الحقيقه يزيد عذابى 
الحقيقه هى ان يسوع هو فعلا مخلصى هو حبيبى هو الذى احبنى وانا الحقير كنت دائما ارفضه 
مارايك اختى هل انا صادق مع نفسى ام لا 
ارجوا الاجابه لكل من شاركنى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> اختى الحبيبه لن اشكر ك هذه المره لانك كما قلتى نحن جميعا خدم ليسوع الرب فهذا واجبك نحوه بس لى تعليق على كلمتك بس نتمنى من الله ان تكون صادق مع نفسك
> انا اول مره اشعر بانى صادق مع نفسى بجد والحيره التى انا فيها لم تكن من فراغ
> لقد اكتشفت بعد اربعين سنه اننى لم اكن صادق مع نفسى وكل الدراسه التى قمت بها  ولاول مره اقولها فى هذا المنتدى انا خريج احدى جامعات الازهر وحصلت على اعلى الشهادات فى الشريعه الاسلاميه
> وحافظ الثلاثون جزء اللى فى القران              كل ده كان كذببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب كذب فى  كذب كذب فقد قررت قبل ان يفتح لى يسوع بابه ان الحد ولااؤمن باى دين بعد ذلك ما الفائده ممكن كمان اى دين اعتنقه يكون اكذوبه مثل الاول
> ...



*أخى مجدى 

إنك فعلا صادق وجاد وتتكلم من قلبك​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (17 أبريل 2009)

ارجوا من كل الاخوه الذين يضعون ايات من الانجيل ان يكون معها شرح مبسط وليس تفصيلا 
4 فسيرتي منذ حداثتي التي من البداءة كانت بين امتي في اورشليم يعرفها جميع اليهود

5 عالمين بي من الاول ان ارادوا ان يشهدوا اني حسب مذهب عبادتنا الاضيق عشت فريسيا. 

6 والآن انا واقف أحاكم على رجاء الوعد الذي صار من الله لآبائنا

7 الذي اسباطنا الاثنا عشر يرجون نواله عابدين بالجهد ليلا ونهارا. فمن اجل هذا الرجاء انا أحاكم من اليهود ايها الملك اغريباس. 

8 لماذا يعد عندكم امرا لا يصدق ان اقام الله امواتا. 

9 فانا ارتأيت في نفسي انه ينبغي ان اصنع امورا كثيرة مضادة لاسم يسوع الناصري. 

10 وفعلت ذلك ايضا في اورشليم فحبست في سجون كثيرين من القديسين آخذا السلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة. ولما كانوا يقتلون ألقيت قرعة بذلك. 

11 وفي كل المجامع كنت اعاقبهم مرارا كثيرة واضطرهم الى التجديف. واذ افرط حنقي عليهمكنت اطردهم الى المدن التي في الخارج

12 ولما كنت ذاهبا في ذلك الى دمشق بسلطان ووصية من رؤساء الكهنة

13 رأيت في نصف النهار في الطريق ايها الملك نورا من السماء افضل من لمعان الشمس قد ابرق حولي وحول الذاهبين معي. 

14 فلما سقطنا جميعنا على الارض سمعت صوتا يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني. صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس. 

15 فقلت انا من انت يا سيد فقال انا يسوع الذي انت تضطهده. 

16 ولكن قم وقف على رجليك لاني لهذا ظهرت لك لانتخبك خادما وشاهدا بما رأيت وبما ساظهر لك به

17 منقذا اياك من الشعب ومن الامم الذين انا الآن ارسلك اليهم

18 لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من ظلمات الى نور ومن سلطان الشيطان الى الله حتى ينالوا بالايمان بي غفران الخطايا ونصيبا مع المقدسين

19 من ثم ايها الملك اغريباس لم اكن معاندا للرؤيا السماوية

20 بل اخبرت اولا الذين في دمشق وفي اورشليم حتى جميع كورة اليهودية ثم الامم ان يتوبوا ويرجعوا الى الله عاملين اعمالا تليق بالتوبة. 

21 من اجل ذلك امسكني اليهود في الهيكل وشرعوا في قتلي. 

22 فاذ حصلت على معونة من الله بقيت الى هذا اليوم شاهدا للصغير والكبير وانا لا اقول شيئا غير ما تكلم الانبياء وموسى انه عتيد ان يكون

23 ان يؤلم المسيح يكن هو اول قيامة الاموات مزمعا ان ينادي بنور للشعب وللامم 

برجاء الشرح


----------



## Kerya_Layson (17 أبريل 2009)

_اقراء انت ياحيران علشان متبقاش حيران شوف كل ايه من دول مكانها فين وافتح الكتاب المقدس واقراه وهتفهم لوحدك ايه المقصدون بالايه لان الكتاب المقدس يفسر نفسه
لاكن اطلب المعرفه من الله  قبل تقرا
المسيح معاك
_


----------



## أَمَة (17 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> تاثرت جدا بهذه القصه بل ادهشتنى بجد والشى الملفت الثقه فى قبولها ليسوع الرب وكانها كانت تكلمنى لدرجه انى اشتقت لمعرفه ايملها وكانها تنادينى معها





حيران قال:


> اشكرك اخى على هذا الهديه والتى جعلتنى اقترب اكثر فاكثر من يسوع الرب


 
من أجل انك اندهشت وتأثرت في اختبار الاخت السعودية
اليك اختبار آخر لرجل درس الدين في الأزهر: وهذا بعض مما ذكره في اختباره 

وانا كنت مسلم كنت اؤمن بتلك الاقاويل القرآنية مثلا علشان اي حد بيسمعني يعرف ان انا كنت فعلا مسلم حقيقي ومؤمن بالاسلام ومصدق بكل ما قيل في القرآن او في الشريعة القرآن بيقول " ان الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا وانتم مسلمون" سورة البقرة 132 كنت اؤمن ايضا ان احنا المسلمين كقول القرآن " كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس" سورة آل عمران 110 وكنت بأحط ربنا رب الاسلام مع محمد في كفة ميزان واحد فكنت اؤمن بالقول "من يطع الرسول فقد 


اطاع الله" سورة النساء 80 كنت اؤمن عن المسيح عيسى ابن مريم انه "ما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم" سورة النساء 157 وكنت اؤمن ايضا بالقول الذي قال" لقد كفر الذين قالوا بأن الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من إله إلا إله واحد " سور المائدة 73 واقوال اخرى لكن انهيها بهذا القول " ومن يرتد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر" سورة البقرة 217 كنت اؤمن فعلا ان اي واحد يسيب الاسلام كان يستحق الموت ومش كده وبس انا كنت بأبشر ناس مسيحيين بالدين الاسلامي ليه 

لو حبيت أن تشاهده وهو يحكي اختباره ما عليك سوى النقر على هذا الرابط:

http://www.islamexplained.com/DaringQuestionEpisode28/tabid/658/Default.aspx


وقتا طيبا ومفيدا مع إختبار الأخ صادق عبد المسيح - صديق محمود سابقا.​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أبريل 2009)

*  فيلم حياة يسوع ​*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


http://www.mar-mina.com/vb/showthread.php?p=220287


----------



## أَمَة (18 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> ارجوا من كل الاخوه الذين يضعون ايات من الانجيل ان يكون معها شرح مبسط وليس تفصيلا
> 4 فسيرتي منذ حداثتي التي من البداءة كانت بين امتي في اورشليم يعرفها جميع اليهود
> 
> 5 عالمين بي من الاول ان ارادوا ان يشهدوا اني حسب مذهب عبادتنا الاضيق عشت فريسيا.
> ...


 

أخي مجدي 
اليك هذا الرابط من المنتدي، يشرح الآيات المذكورة أعلاه ببساطة واختصار.
كان يمكن أن انسخ الشرح والصقه لك ولكن هناك متعة وفائدة أكبر وانت تقرأه من موقع المنتدى. 

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Acts/26

سيواجهك بعض الكلمات الغير مألوفة مثل:

فرييسي، فريسيون: إحدى فئات اليهود الذين كانوا يقولون بالقدر ويجمعون بينه وبين إرادة الإنسان الحرّة. وكانوا يؤمنون بخلود النفس وقيامة الجسد ووجود الأرواح ومكافأة الإنسان ومعاقبته في الآخرة بحسب صلاح حياته الأرضية أو فسادها غير أنهم حصروا الصلاح في طاعة الناموس فجاءت ديانتهم ظاهرية وليست قلبية داخلية. وقد وبخهم السيد المسيح بشدة على ريائهم وادعائهم البرّ كذباً وتحميلهم الناس أثقال العرضيات دون الاكتراث لجوهر الناموس. وكان لهم يد بارزة في المؤامرة على حياة المسيح. بولس الرسول كان ينتمي الى هذه الفئة المتعصبة من اليهود.

سنهدريم: مجلس اليهود الكبير أو المحكمة العليا للأمه اليهودية.

منخس ، مناخس: قطعة من جديد، دقيقة الرأس، يستعملها الناس في نخس حيواناتهم لتسرع في السير، وقد ورد استعمال اللفظة مرة واحدة (اع 9: 5) عندما ظهر المسيح لشاول وهو في طريقه إلى دمشق لاضطهاد المؤمنين وقال له: ((صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس)) أي أن لا فائدة من معاندة كلمة الرب. والمعنى الشبيه بالمثل الحالي ((العين التي تضرب المخرز تفقأ)). 

المسيا: المسيح

لو واجهتك أي كلمة اخرى كلمة غير مألوفة يرجى السؤال عنها.

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2009)

اعتذر ولكن اين السؤال بهذا الموضوع ؟؟


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> أخي مجدي
> اليك هذا الرابط من المنتدي، يشرح الآيات المذكورة أعلاه ببساطة واختصار.
> كان يمكن أن انسخ الشرح والصقه لك ولكن هناك متعة وفائدة أكبر وانت تقرأه من موقع المنتدى.
> 
> ...



ارجع اليكم بعد يوم غياب عن هذا المنتدى الحبيب وكانه شهور 
يوما بعد يوم يزيد تعلقى بيسوع الرب بدون مجامله او تلاعب بالالفاظ حاولت ان ابعد عنه اجده يلاحقنى واجد نفسى من تلقاء نفسى امجد فى الرب يسوع .............................................
فبرغم شعور الوحده والغربه الاانى اجده دائما بجانبى ذلك الشعور الذى يجعلنى لدى الاتسعداد ان اترك كل ماهو حوالى من اشياء دنيويه حقيره كنت متخيل فى يوم من الايام انه يستحيل الاستغناء عنها.........................................................................................................
فانا معى اليوم حبيبى ومخلصى يسوع ..................................................................ز
هل يشعر احد منكم بهذا الشعور ؟
ماهذا التغير الذى اشعر به فى كل حياتى من تعاملات يوميه وعلاقات شخصيه والغريبه انى انا شخصيا بفوجى بهذا التغير دون ان اكون قاصد مسبقا وكان الرب هو الذى يحركنى بدون شعور منى
الامر الذى يجعلتى اختلاس اى وقت لمزيد من القراءه الذى كنت متعقد ان هذا الدين يتلاخص فى كلمتين ثلاثه وخلاص الاهو  الثالثوث المقدس وخلاص 
لم اكن اتخيل هذا العمق الانهائى والغريبه فى معظم اللى قراته حتى الان له هدف واحد الاهو السلام والسلام الداخلى الخالى من اى امراض للقلوب من غل وغيره وحسد وانتقام الى اخره ......
والغريبه ان هناك امور من الكتاب المقدس كنت اشعر بها  الماضى من غير ان ادارى انها منصوص عليها فى الكتاب المقدس
وللحديث باقيه
بارك الرب فيك اختى الحبيبه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 أبريل 2009)

اخي الحبيب حيران

اتمني ان تكون فعلا بدات تفكر بجديه وليس مجرد مشاعر 

اتمني ان يكون كل ما قولته صدق انا لا اشك فيك 

ولكن يجب ان نكون حكماء كالحيات

ربنا يباركك

تحياتي


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 أبريل 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اخي الحبيب حيران
> 
> اتمني ان تكون فعلا بدات تفكر بجديه وليس مجرد مشاعر
> 
> ...


 
اخى الحبيب انا نفسى بش مصدق ماانا فيه 

فليس هناك اى مقابل دنيوى حقير 

وليس هناك اى ضغوط بشريه 

غير انى وجدت نفسى فى حضن يسوع الرب 

ولكن هذه هى الحقيقه التى لاشك فيها ولارياء 

تنقصنى اشياء كثيره اكتشفها كلما تعمقت فى هذا الدين الا انى بش مستعجل 
المهم لدى الان انى اخيرا وجدت السلام الذى كنت ابحث عنه من زمان 
ولاافكر فى غدا كما يقول يسوع الرب ان الغد هو ملك لله وحده 
ولاافكر فى مصيرى ومصير اسرتى ومصير عملى 

كل هذا غير انى لدى طمئنينه لم اشعر بها فى حياتى 
فماهو قولك اخى


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> ارجع اليكم بعد يوم غياب عن هذا المنتدى الحبيب وكانه شهور
> يوما بعد يوم يزيد تعلقى بيسوع الرب بدون مجامله او تلاعب بالالفاظ حاولت ان ابعد عنه اجده يلاحقنى واجد نفسى من تلقاء نفسى امجد فى الرب يسوع .............................................
> فبرغم شعور الوحده والغربه الاانى اجده دائما بجانبى ذلك الشعور الذى يجعلنى لدى الاتسعداد ان اترك كل ماهو حوالى من اشياء دنيويه حقيره كنت متخيل فى يوم من الايام انه يستحيل الاستغناء عنها.........................................................................................................
> فانا معى اليوم حبيبى ومخلصى يسوع ..................................................................ز
> ...



اشكركى اختى الحبيبه على هذا الرابط الرائع فهذا بالفعل ماكنت ابحث عنه من فتره 
الرب يراعك ويحميك 
ولك منى تحياتى فى حب يسوع


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 أبريل 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اخي الحبيب حيران
> 
> اتمني ان تكون فعلا بدات تفكر بجديه وليس مجرد مشاعر
> 
> ...


 
ماذا تقصد اخى بهذه العباره التى قراتها فى انجيل متى 
ولكن يجب ان نكون حكماء كالحيات

برجاء الشرح


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2009)

*


حيران قال:



			لم اكن اتخيل هذا العمق الانهائى والغريبه فى معظم اللى قراته حتى الان له هدف واحد الاهو السلام والسلام الداخلى الخالى من اى امراض للقلوب من غل وغيره وحسد وانتقام الى اخره ......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


«سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ (يو  14 :  27)

فَإِذْ قَدْ تَبَرَّرْنَا بِالإِيمَانِ لَنَا سَلاَمٌ مَعَ اللهِ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ (رو  5 :  1)

وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ سَيَسْحَقُ الشَّيْطَانَ تَحْتَ أَرْجُلِكُمْ سَرِيعاً. نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَكُمْ. آمِينَ (رو  16 :  20)

لأَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ إِلَهَ تَشْوِيشٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ سَلاَمٍ كَمَا فِي جَمِيعِ كَنَائِسِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ (1كو  14 :  33)*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد أخى حيران*​ 
*إختبارات فيديو لمنتصرين *
*من موقع صوت المسيحى الحر*​ 
http://www.light-dark.net/e7'tbarat.html

*أرجو أن أعرف رأيك*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (19 أبريل 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد أخى حيران​*
> 
> *إختبارات فيديو لمنتصرين *
> *من موقع صوت المسيحى الحر*​
> ...


الغريب فى الامر هو ان الشى الذى اشعر انى فى حاجه الى معرفته اجدك وضعها فى مشاركتك 
قبل ان اطلبه ؟

واشعر وكانك دائما بجانبى
وتعليقك دائما يدفعنى خطوه الى الامام 
فانا فعلا مدين لكل من ساهم 
ولو بحرف فى سبيل ظهور الحقيقه
التى تتاكد لى يوما بعد يوم 
بقوه يسوع المسيح 
جارى التحميل اختى الحبيبه


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (20 أبريل 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *إلى الأخ مجدى
> 
> ما هي المسيحيه ؟
> مستعدين دائمآ لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى قيكم بوداعة وخوف ، 1 بط 3 : 15
> ...




بدايه كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وسنه سعيده 
مليون شكر لك على هذا الابداع والمجهود الغير العادى فانا مهما بحثت فلن اجد اورع من هذا الشرح المختصر المفيد 
لااريد ان اقول ان هذا الموضع هو احد اسباب الاستقرار النسيبى الذى اشعر به الان مقارنه بالماضى فقد وضغت يدك اخى على كل مايدور فى ذهنى 
والغريب اقرا هذا الموضع بشكل متكرر وكل مره اكتشف شى جديد فى هذه العقيده ومازالت .....
واشعر بوجود الرب معى كلما دخلت الى هذا الموضع الذى لن اتطرق الى تفاصيله حيث ان الكتابه لن تكفى ابدا عن كل مايدور فى ذهنى 
كم ان الرب يحتضنى هذه الايام  وبرضه لن استطيع شرح هذه الكلمه اذان مابداخلى يفوق مااستطيع كتايته فهو احساس فريد ولم اشعر به منذ ان ادركت هذه الحياه 
صدقونى يا اخوتى انا لااجامل او اتلاعب بالالفاظ فقط اقول مااشعر به بدون زياده او نقصان 
واشكركم


----------



## fredyyy (20 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> بدايه كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وسنه سعيده
> 
> لااريد ان اقول ان هذا الموضع هو احد اسباب الاستقرار النسيبى الذى اشعر به الان مقارنه بالماضى ....
> 
> ...


 

*وأنت طيب يا أخ مجدي *

*قول لي ... أنت فرحان بالقيامة أم لا *

*نشكر الرب من أجل الإستقرار الذي تتمتع به *
*هذه عطية لمسيح لكل من يتبعه السلام وليس أقل من السلام الدائم *

*أن تكتشف في كل مرة شئ جديد هذا ما نسميه ( فتح البصيرة )*
*فكل ما درست كلمة الله تجد شيئًا جديدًا بل تجدها جديدة كل صباح *

*مسرورين بأنك تشعر بوجود الرب معك وهو يحتضنك *
*هذا هو الراعي الصالح الذي يعتني بقطيعه *

*نحن نصدقك أخي الغالى ... ليحفظك الرب ويقويك ... وليملأ سلامه قلبك *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (20 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *اخ مجدى
> لماذا لم تسال عن الايات التى تريد تفسيرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لماذا لم تسال عن الاشياء التى تريد معرفتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> قل مابداخلك من اى اسئلة حتى نستطيع ان نساعدك حتى تصل الى بر الامان
> ...



لانى اعلم اختى الحبيبه انكم هذه الايام مشغولون بلاعياد وكنت منتظر فقط الانتهاء منها 
هذا بالاضافه الى ان الاخت امه ارسلت لى فى اخر مشاركه لها رابط رهيب به كل تفسير الانجيل 
وهذا ماكنت ابحث عنه 
وبعيد ليه كل هذه علامات الاستفهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ افهمك اختى ماتقصدين بالضبط واشعر به ولك الحق فى ذلك فانا ليس لدى اى وسيله اتصال بكم الا من خلال هذا المنتدى الذى ادخله فى الخفاء والوقت ضيق بالنسبه لى للقرائه ومن ثم لك الحق ان تشكى فى صدقى 
ولكنى اقول لك انى افعل كما قال يسوع الرب انى اتصرف بحكمه كالحرباء 
وشكرا لك


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (20 أبريل 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *وأنت طيب يا أخ مجدي *
> 
> *قول لي ... أنت فرحان بالقيامة أم لا *
> 
> ...



بالفعل اخى الحبيب فريدى شعور رهيب لم امتلكه فى حياتى دى كلها شعور بالقوه 
شعور بالامان 
شعور بالسلام 
شعور بانى انسان حر 
شعور بانى لقيت نفسى اخيرا فى حب يسوع الرب 
اما شعور بالفرح فلا اشعر به الا عندما ادخل ادخل هنا معكم فقط 
اتكلم بصدق ولولا انى عرفت ان الحلافان مكروه كما قال يسوع الرب كنت حلفت 
واعرف اسباب عدم الفرح جيدا ولكن الوقت لايسعفنى 
وشكرا لك اخى


----------



## fredyyy (20 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> .........
> واعرف اسباب عدم الفرح جيدا ولكن الوقت لايسعفنى
> وشكرا لك اخى


 

*حبيبي من حقك أن تفرح *

يوحنا 15 : 11 
كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ *يَثْبُتَ فَرَحِي فِيكُمْ* وَيُكْمَلَ فَرَحُكُمْ. ​ 
******************************

*فدم المسيح يغفر الخطايا ... ولن تعود تحب الخطية مرة أخرى *

أفسس 1 : 7 
الَّذِي فِيهِ لَنَا الْفِدَاءُ، *بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا،* حَسَبَ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ، ​ 
******************************

*الله يقبلك كإنسان بار في المسيح ... لا شئ من الدينونة على الذين هم في المسيح *

رومية 3 : 24
 *مُتَبَرِّرِينَ* مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ *بِالْفِدَاءِ* الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ 


رومية 8 : 1 
إِذاً *لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ* الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ *فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ* السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ. ​ 
******************************

*عند الايمان تصبح ابن لله ... فتتكلم الى الله قائلاً يا أبانا *

غلاطية 3 : 26 
لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً *أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ* بِالإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. 

تسالونيكي الثانية 2 : 16 
وَرَبُّنَا نَفْسُهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، *وَاللهُ أَبُونَا* الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا وَأَعْطَانَا عَزَاءً أَبَدِيّاً وَرَجَاءً صَالِحاً بِالنِّعْمَةِ، 
​ 
******************************
 
*أفرح بكل ما لك في المسيح  ...ولأن ميراثك سماوي *
 
رومية 8 : 17 
فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَداً فَإِنَّنَا *وَرَثَةٌ* أَيْضاً *وَرَثَةُ اللهِ* *وَوَارِثُونَ* مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. إِنْ كُنَّا نَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ لِكَيْ نَتَمَجَّدَ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ. 

​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (20 أبريل 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *حبيبي من حقك أن تفرح *
> 
> يوحنا 15 : 11
> كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ *يَثْبُتَ فَرَحِي فِيكُمْ* وَيُكْمَلَ فَرَحُكُمْ. ​
> ...



عايز تعرف اسباب عدم فرحى 
هى كثيره ولكن الوقت والكتابه لن تسعفنى بذكرها ولكن اقول لك امر واحد وشوف هو جدير بالحزن ام لا ؟ 
هذا الامر يتخلص فى لو انك كنت تحب شخصا وتثق فيه لابعد درجه وفجاءه اكتشفت انه لم يكن يحبك وكان يخنوك وكذابا فى كل شى حتى اسمه ؟
كيف يكون شعورك اخى فريدى هل تفرح برضه ؟

لقد عشت سنين حياتي في كذبة... أصبحت مصدوما حزينا على عمر ضاع لم اعش فيه مع يسوع الحبيب 
اتذكر اشياء حدثت لى فى حياتى واضحك عليها الان لاداعى لذكرها ولكنى ارجع واحمد الرب يسوع انه انار لى الطريق فى الوقت المناسب بعد ان وصلت لمرحله اكره نفسى كلما تذكرتها 
والشى الغريب انه كان لدى احساس انه فيه شى ينقصى بس بش عارف احدده ولم اكن اعرف ان حبيبى ينادى على ليخلصنى من الهموم والاحزان  
شى صعب فعلا وما يخفف عنى هو شعورى الان ب السلام  والخلاص الميسطر على كل تصرفاتى بدون التفكير فى الغد كما قال يسوع الرب لاتسالوا ماذا ناكل اونشرب غدا فالغد هو
ملك للرب


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (20 أبريل 2009)

كل الشكر لك اختى الحبيبه  امه على دعمك الدائم لى والمتواصل 
ولااخفى عليك امر انى اشعر ان الرب ارسلك لى شخصيا لاناره هذا الطريق الذى قال عنه يسوع الرب انا الطريق ......................
اشعر بصدقك واخلاصك فى خدمه المسيح فهذا هو العطاء المتواصل الذى ليس له حدود بارك فيك الرب اللهم امين


----------



## Strident (20 أبريل 2009)

لا تنتظر أن تشعر بالفرح الكامل قبل أن تدخل أصلاً في المسيحية...
و إلا فماذا سيبقى عندما يحل روح الله فيك؟

الله يعطيك تعزيات الآن ليطمئنك أنك على الطريق الصحيح...لكن كما قلنا قبلاً...لا تتوقف أبداً في الطريق...


الرب معك و يريك فرح قيامته فيك...


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (20 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *انى اتصرف بحكمه كالحرباء  ​*
> *اخ مجدى الاية بتقول كونوا حكماء كالحيات و ليس كالحرباء *​



اشكرك اختى الحبيبه على تصحيح الخطاء وان كنت اقصد المعنى لانى حفظى بطى شويه


----------



## fredyyy (20 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *انى اتصرف بحكمه كالحرباء ​*
> 
> 
> *اخ مجدى الاية بتقول كونوا حكماء كالحيات و ليس كالحرباء *​


 


*أختنا الغالية / *anosh

*شكرًا لتصحيح التعبير ( كالحيات ) *

*هاتي الآية بالشاهد لتوثيق كلامك .... مراقب لجنة الامتحان *

*ههههههههههههه*

*شكرًا مرة أخرى على ملاحظتك الدقيقية *


----------



## أَمَة (20 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> هذا الامر يتخلص فى لو انك كنت تحب شخصا وتثق فيه لابعد درجه وفجاءه اكتشفت انه لم يكن يحبك وكان يخنوك وكذابا فى كل شى حتى اسمه ؟
> كيف يكون شعورك اخى فريدى هل تفرح برضه ؟


 

بالإذن من أخي الحبيب فريدي...
سأكون حزينة جدا في البداية.... بس في النهاية حزني يتحول الى شكر وفرح اني اكتشفت الحقيقة قبل فوات الأوان.​


> لقد عشت سنين حياتي في كذبة... أصبحت مصدوما حزينا على عمر ضاع لم اعش فيه مع يسوع الحبيب


 
صحيح أن حياتنا مع الرب يسوع تبدأ على الأرض ولكنها لا تنتهي فيها بل تستمر وتنمو معه وبه في الملكوت الأبدي.... وهذه هي البشرى الحسنة.



> والشى الغريب انه كان لدى احساس انه فيه شى ينقصى بس بش عارف احدده ولم اكن اعرف ان حبيبى ينادى على ليخلصنى من الهموم والاحزان


 
كان ذلك صوت الرب الذي استغرقك الوقت لتميزه

 إرميا الأصحاح 1 العدد 5 قَبْلَمَا صَوَّرْتُكَ فِي الْبَطْنِ عَرَفْتُكَ وَقَبْلَمَا خَرَجْتَ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ قَدَّسْتُكَ. 



> شى صعب فعلا وما يخفف عنى هو شعورى الان ب السلام والخلاص الميسطر على كل تصرفاتى بدون التفكير فى الغد كما قال يسوع الرب لاتسالوا ماذا ناكل اونشرب غدا فالغد هو ملك للرب


 
هذا هو  سلام ربنا ومخلصنا المسيح الذي قال:

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 27 «سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 

الى الأمام والثبات في نعمة الرب. أنت تخطو والرب يبارك خطواتك.


----------



## أَمَة (20 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> كل الشكر لك اختى الحبيبه امه على دعمك الدائم لى والمتواصل
> ولااخفى عليك امر انى اشعر ان الرب ارسلك لى شخصيا لاناره هذا الطريق الذى قال عنه يسوع الرب انا الطريق ......................
> اشعر بصدقك واخلاصك فى خدمه المسيح فهذا هو العطاء المتواصل الذى ليس له حدود بارك فيك الرب اللهم امين


 


كلنا في خدمة الرب واحد يا مجدي... الواحد فينا يكلمل عمل الآخر والمسيح وحده هو الاساس وحجر الزاوية والطريق والحياة:

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «*أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ*. *لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. *


----------



## fredyyy (20 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> بالفعل اخى الحبيب فريدى شعور رهيب لم امتلكه فى حياتى دى كلها شعور *بالقوه*
> شعور *بالامان* ............. شعور *بالسلام* .................. شعور بانى انسان *حر*
> شعور بانى *لقيت نفسى* اخيرا فى حب يسوع الرب
> اما شعور *بالفرح* فلا اشعر به الا عندما ادخل ادخل هنا معكم فقط
> ...


 

*أخي مجدي *

*إننا لا نريد معرفة ما لا يُفرحك *

*يكفينا أنك فرحان بالرب يسوع وتشعر بالقوة والأمان والسلام والحرية ووجدت نفسك في من أحب العالم *

*سأذكر لك آية مهمة جدًا في السير مع الرب يسوع *

فيلبي 3 : 13 
أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، أَنَا لَسْتُ أَحْسِبُ نَفْسِي أَنِّي قَدْ أَدْرَكْتُ. وَلَكِنِّي أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: إِذْ *أَنَا أَنْسَى* *مَا هُوَ وَرَاءُ* *وَأَمْتَدُّ* إِلَى *مَا هُوَ قُدَّامُ*. 


*أحد أسرار التقدم مع المسيح نسيان الماضي ( بنجاحة قبل فشلة )*

*إبدأ مع المسيح بداية جديدة وتمتع بالنجاح كل يوم *

*وإن ضعفت سيقويك ... وإن سقط في الخطية سيُقيمك هو كفيل بذلك*


----------



## أَمَة (20 أبريل 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *إبدأ مع المسيح بداية جديدة وتمتع بالنجاح كل يوم *
> 
> *وإن ضعفت سيقويك ... وإن سقط في الخطية سيُقيمك هو كفيل بذلك*


 

رائع اخي فريدي كالعادة
أجوبتك دائما في الصميم.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> عايز تعرف اسباب عدم فرحى
> هى كثيره ولكن الوقت والكتابه لن تسعفنى بذكرها ولكن اقول لك امر واحد وشوف هو جدير بالحزن ام لا ؟
> هذا الامر يتخلص فى لو انك كنت تحب شخصا وتثق فيه لابعد درجه وفجاءه اكتشفت انه لم يكن يحبك وكان يخنوك وكذابا فى كل شى حتى اسمه ؟
> كيف يكون شعورك اخى فريدى هل تفرح برضه ؟
> ...



*أخى مجدى
لقد سلب منك حوالى  أربعون سنة  وأنت لا تعلم من هو الإله الحقيقى
والأن بعد أن عرفته 
نجد أن عدو الخير مصر على إبعادك  عن طريق شغل تفكيرك بأيام الظلمة
أطلب من الرب أن يساعدك ويبعدك عن هذه الأفكار وقاوم أنت هذا الفكر
وأشغل تفكيرك بما يفيد أبديتك
وهو قراءة الإنجيل 
وصلاة يسوع تقولها فى سرك أثناء عملك أو إنشغالك فى أى شئ
وهى أرحمنى  يايسوع أو ربى وإلهى يسوع المسيح إرحمنى
كنت وضعت لك مشاركة بها لينك وعظة التثليث والتوحيد لقداسة البابا
أرجو أن تسمعها وتقول لى ما فهمتة منها
أنا مسرورة جدا لأنك قرأت ما هى المسيحية أكثر من مرة
وجملة أنك كلما قرأت تكتشف شئ جديد يدل على عمل الروح القدس معك وتفتح بصيرتك
الرب معك ويزيدك فهم
سلام المسيح يملأ حياتك​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (21 أبريل 2009)

إبدأ مع المسيح بداية جديدة وتمتع بالنجاح كل يوم 

وإن ضعفت سيقويك ... وإن سقط في الخطية سيُقيمك هو كفيل بذلك 
الله على هذا الاله الذى يمنحنا دائما المحبه والسكون والامان حتى ونحن عصاه لن يتخلى عنا 
لم ارى كلمه النار ولاكلمه العذاب ولا الجحيم التى كثير ماكنت اسمعها فى حياتى 
امنت بك يايسوع بانك انت الاله المخلص


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (21 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *استاذ مجدى
> عندنا احنا المسيحين دايما الاباء الرهبان و الاباء الكهنه يقولوا لنا  دايما  (احفظ المزامير تحفظك )
> يعنى لما تحفظ مزمور او اكتر اوحتى تحفظ ايات من المزامير و ترددها طول النهار هاتحفظك من الشر و الشيطان
> 
> ...



كل الحب والتقدير اختى على المجهود الواضح سواء منكى او من كل الاخوه الذين شاركونى 
والتمسى لى العذر ان كان كلامى غير مرتب او منظم واحيانا ممكن يكون غير مفهوم 
المهم ابدا معكى بماانتهيتى به وهى اخبارى 
بفضل الرب يسوع انا كل يوم اشعر بالقوه والسلام والامان ويزيد تعلقى ورغيتى فى معرفه المزيد عن هذا الدين الذى كثير ماحاربته فى جاهليتى واعذرنى ان كنت استعملت لفظ الدين ولم اقول علاقه المحبه بين العبد وربه 
اما عن صلاتى فلا ابالغ لو قلت لك لاتمر ساعه الا واانا اصلى لربى الحبيب الهى الذى فى السموات ...................................
وعلى فكره انا بنفذ كل حرف بيكتبه لى الاخوه ولاانكر انك علمتنى كيف ارسم الصليب  حصوصا فى الصباح وانا نازل الى العمل 
اما عن حياتى الروحيه اقول لك شى هو انى الان تركت كل شى كنت اهتم به قبل ذلك فلم اعد اهتم لابافلام او اغانى اوحتى ال كوره اللى كنت بحبها جدا  
والاهم من ذلك تركت كل مايغضب الرب ......................................................................
والشى الوحيد المتبقى لى هو شربى للسجائر ...........................................................
اصبحت احب كل الناس حتى اعدائى قررت ان ابدا معهم صفحه جديده والكل متعجب من ذلك 
حتى اسرتى تشعر وتلاحظ هذا التغير وتتعجب ماسر هذا التغير الذى بدا على منذ شهر تقريبا 
اشعر انى اريد ان اقول لهم عن سر هذا التغير الجوهرى ولكنى اتراجع لانى مازالت امامى الكثير 
لمواجهه اى سوال يطرح على 
اما عن حيراتى فليس لها  وجود الان بعد ماذكرته  .............................................................


----------



## أَمَة (21 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> امنت بك يايسوع بانك انت الاله المخلص


 

هلليلويا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب.

مبروك عليك يا مجدي
ليتمجد اسم الرب في حياتك الجديدة


----------



## أَمَة (21 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> اصبحت احب كل الناس حتى اعدائى قررت ان ابدا معهم صفحه جديده


 
لأن ثمار المحبة محبة...
الله احبنا فاحببناه واحببنا القريب والبعيد ... الصديق والعدو



> والكل متعجب من ذلك
> حتى اسرتى تشعر وتلاحظ هذا التغير وتتعجب ماسر هذا التغير الذى بدا على منذ شهر تقريبا


 
هذا التغيير شهادة حية للمسيح اكثر تعبيرا من الكلام.



> اشعر انى اريد ان اقول لهم عن سر هذا التغير الجوهرى ولكنى اتراجع لانى مازالت امامى الكثير
> لمواجهه اى سوال يطرح على


 
حذار من الإنزلاق وراء المشاعر لأن الشيطان الذي يريد هلاك البشر يستغل هذه المشاعر ليورطنا بعمل غير قادرين على الاستمرار به. اتكل على الرب وانتظره ليظهر لك الوقت الذي يراه هو مناسبا لتكلمهم عنه. وستعرف هذا الوقت عندما تهدأ هذه المشاعر وتصبح جزأ من شخصيتك وليست عواطف ناتجة عن حماس فقط. ستفهم كلامي في حينه.




> اما عن حيراتى فليس لها وجود الان بعد


 
كل الشكر والتسبيح للرب الهنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 أبريل 2009)

[*عندما خلق الله العالم كان كل شيء حسنا. ثم خلق أدم وحواء، ومنحهم ارادة حرة، لكي يكون لهم اختياراتباع واطاعة الله أو عصيانه. ولكن أدم وحواء – أول ما خلق الله – جربهم ابليس لعصيان الله فسقطوا و ارتكبوا الخطيئة. تسبب هذا في انفصالهم عن الله وعدم التمتع بعلاقة حميمة معه (وكل من أتي من بعدهم الي جيلنا هذا) . الله كامل ولا يمكن أن يكون في وسط الخطيئة. كخطاة لن يمكننا الوصول اليه بجهودنا الشخصية. لذلك دبر الله طريقة من خلالها يمكننا أن نتحد معه في السماء. "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 16:3). "لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت. وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (رومية 23:6). ولد يسوع لكي ليعلمنا الطريق ولكي يموت بدلا عنا من أجل خطايانا. وبعد ثلاثة أيام من موته، قام من القبر (روميه 25:4)، لكي يغلب الموت. لقد عبد الطريق للمصالحة بين الله والأنسان لكي يتمتع الانسان بعلاقة شخصية مع الله.

" وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته" (يوحنا 3:17). معظم الناس يؤمنون بوجود الله حتي ابليس نفسه. ولكن للحصول علي الخلاص، يجب أن نتوجه لله لتكوين علاقة شخصية معه ونحيد عن خطايانا ونتبعه. يجب علينا أن نثق في الرب يسوع في كل شيء نملكه أونفعله. "بر الله بالايمان بيسوع المسيح الي كل وعلي كل الذين يؤمنون" (روميه 22:3). يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أنه لايوجد طريق للخلاص الا من خلال يسوع المسيح. قال يسوع في يوحنا 6:14 "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياه. ليس أحد يأتي الي الأب الا بي."

يسوع المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص لأنه الوحيد القادر ان يحمل عنا عقاب الخطيئة (روميه 23:6). المعتقدات الأخري لا تقدم تعاليم كافية عن عمق وخطورة الخطيئة ولا تقدم ما يقدمه يسوع بتجسده و موته علي الصليب لدفع ثمن آثامنا. (يوحنا 1:1 و 14) – كان لابد ليسوع أن يكون اله ليدفع ديوننا. وكان لابد ليسوع أن يكون انسان لكي يموت بدلا عنا. الخلاص متوافر فقط من خلال الايمان بيسوع المسيح! "وليس باحد غيره الخلاص. لأن ليس اسم أخر تحت السماء قد اعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص" (أعمال 12:4).*








*إنني آمنت بيسوع... ماذا الآن؟*

*نهنأك! لقد أخذت قراراً مغيراً للحياة! ربما تسأل نفسك، "ماذا الآن؟ كيف أبدأ رحلتي مع الله؟" الخمس خطوات التالية تعطيك توجيهاًً من خلال الكتاب المقدس.

أولاً: تأكد أنك تفهم معني الخلاص

يوحنا الأولي13:5 يقول لنا، "أكتب إليكم أنتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله". الله يريدنا أن نفهم معني الخلاص. يريدنا أن نكون متأكدين تماماً من أننا مخلصون. دعنا نركزعلى النقاط الأساسية في الخلاص كما يلي:

أ∙ كلنا أخطأنا. كلنا ارتكبنا أفعالاً لا ترضي الله (رومية 23:3).

ب∙ نحن نستحق العقاب والانفصال الأبدي عن الله بسبب خطايانا (رومية 23:6).

ج∙ مات يسوع على الصليب ليدفع ثمن خطايانا (رومية 8:5، 2 كور 21:5). مات يسوع بديلاً عنا، آخذاً العقاب الذي نستحقه نحن. وقيامته برهنت أن موته كان كافياً ليدفع ثمن خطايانا.

د∙ يمنح الله الغفران والخلاص لكل من يضع ثقته في يسوع، واثقاً في موته الذي دفع به ثمن خطايانا (يوحنا 16:3، رومية 1:5، رومية 1:8).

هذه هي رسالة الخلاص! إذا وضعت ثقتك في يسوع المسيح كمخلصك، خَلُصت! تُغفر جميع خطاياك ويعدك الله أنه لن يتركك ولن يهملك (رومية 38:8-39، متى 20:28). تذكر أن خلاصك مضموناًً في يسوع المسيح (يوحنا 28:10-29). إن كنت تثق في يسوع وحده كمخلصك، يمكنك أن تتأكد أنك ستقضي الحياة الأبدية مع الله في السماء!

ثانياً: إبحث عن كنيسة تتعلم فيها الكتاب المقدس

لا تفكر في الكنيسة كمبنى. الكنيسة هي الشعب. من المهم جداً أن تكون للمؤمنين بيسوع المسيح شركة معاً. هذه إحدى الأهداف الرئيسية للكنيسة. وإذ وضعت ثقتك في يسوع المسيح، نشجعك أن تجد كنيسة تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس في منطقتك. تقابل مع راعي الكنيسة وتحدث معه. دعه يعرف عن إيمانك بيسوع المسيح.

الهدف الثاني من الكنيسة هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس. يمكنك أن تتعلم كيف تطبق توجيهات الله على حياتك. فهم الكتاب المقدس هو مفتاح الحياة المسيحية القوية والناجحة. تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3-17 يقول، "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهبا لكل عمل صالح."

هدف ثالث من الكنيسة هو العبادة. العبادة هي شكر الله لأجل كل ما عمله. الله خلصنا، وأحبنا، ودبر لنا. هو يرشدنا ويقودنا. كيف يمكننا أن لا نشكره؟ الله قدوس، بار، ومحب، ورحيم، ومملوء بالنعمة. رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 11:4 يقول "أنت تستحق، أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لأنك أنت خلقت كل الأشياء وهي بإرادتك كائنة وخلقت."

ثالثاً: خصص وقتاً يوميا تركز فيه علي الله

من المهم جداً أن نقضي يومياً وقتاً نركز فيه على الله. بعض الأحيان يُطلق علي هذا الوقت "الخلوة". وأحيانا أخري "فرصة تعبد فردية"، لأنه وقت نخصص فيه أنفسنا لله. البعض يفضل أن يخصص وقتاً في الصباح، والبعض الآخر يفضله في المساء. ليس من المهم الإسم الذي تطلقه على هذا الوقت أو متى تقضيه. المهم هو أنك تقضي بانتظام وقتاً مع الله. كيف تقضي هذا الوقت مع الله؟

أ∙ الصلاة. الصلاة ببساطة هي التحدث مع الله. تحدث مع الله بخصوص ما يهمك ومشاكلك. أطلب من الله أن يعطيك الحكمة والارشاد. أطلب من الله أن يسدد احتياجاتك. عبر له عن مقدار محبتك وتقديرك له. هذا هو ما نعنيه بالصلاة.

ب∙ قراءة الكتاب. بجانب تعلم كلمة الله في الكنيسة،أو دراسة الكتاب المقدس، تحتاج أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس بنفسك. 
يحتوي الكتاب المقدس على كل ما تحتاج أن تعرفه لكي تحصل على حياة مسيحية ناجحة. يحتوي أيضا على توجيه الله لكيفية اتخاذ قرارات حكيمة، وكيفية معرفة إرادة الله، وأسس خدمة الآخرين، والنمو الروحي. الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله لنا و هو منهاج عملي لحياتنا نتعلم من خلاله كيف نعيش حياة مرضية لله ومشبعة لنا.

رابعاً: استثمرفي علاقات مع أشخاص أخرين بامكانهم أن يساعدوك أن تنمو روحياً

كورنثوس الأولي 33:15 "لا تضلوا. فان المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة". الكتاب المقدس مليء بالتحذيرات ضد التأثير "الرديء" علينا من الآخرين. قضاء وقت مع الذين يمارسون الشر يقودنا لأن نجرب بأفعالهم الشريرة. ومن الطبيعي أن نتأثر بشخصيات من هم حولنا. لذلك من المهم جداً أن نحيط أنفسنا بأشخاص يحبون الرب ومكرسين له.

حاول أن تجد صديقاً أو اثنين، لربما من كنيستك، يمكنهم أن يساعدوك ويشجعوك (عبرانيين 13:3، 24:10). أطلب من أصدقائك أن تخصصوا وقت للمشاركة ( مقصود راعى الكنيسة ونحن من المنتدى مستعدون فى كل وقت لسماعك )

عن وقت خلوتكم، ونشاطاتكم اليومية، وحديثكم مع الله.

 هذا لا يعني أنك تترك كل أصدقاءك الآخرين الذين لا يتبعوا يسوع المسيح . استمر في صداقتهم ومحبتهم.
 ببساطه دع أهل بيتك  يعرفون أن يسوع غير حياتك . أطلب من الله أن يعطيك فرص تتحدث فيها معهم عن يسوع. بطريقة المقارنة أو البحث عن الحقيقة ولكن ليس الأن

 خامساً: إعتمد

. كلمة "يعمد" تعني أن يغطس في الماء. المعمودية هي الوسيلة  للإخبار جهاراً بإيمانك الجديد في المسيح وبتصميمك على اتباعه. التغطيس في الماء يعبر عن الدفن مع المسيح. والخروج من الماء يمثل قيامتة من بين الأموات. وممارسة المعمودية تعني توحدك مع يسوع في موته، ودفنه، وقيامته (رومية 3:6-4).

المعمودية  تخلصك و تغسلك من خطاياك. المعمودية هي خطوة إيمان، وإعلان علني عن إيمانك بالمسيح وحده والخلاص من خلاله. المعمودية مهمة لأنها هي خطوة طاعة، والإعلان جهارة عن إيمانك بالمسيح. إن كنت مستعداً أن تتعمد، يجب أن تخبر راعي الكنيسة"]*


----------



## Kerya_Layson (21 أبريل 2009)

*مبروح يااستاذ مجدى انا فرحان من اجلك كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
المسيح الهنا يكمل معاك الطريق الذى بدئه 
لن اضيف شيئا جديده على الاخوة هنا هم اجد منى بكثير 
لاكن نصيحتى اليك ابدء بقرائه انجيل يوحنا وتعامل معه كلمه كلمه حاول تعرف المعنى الروحى من كل جمله 
والى يقابلك فى كل اصحاح اطرحه امامنه هنا ونحن نجيبك
ويكون حوار مفتوح وطويل لكى يستفاد من اختبارك الذى يتابعون الموضوع من اخواتنا المسلمين المترددين من قبول المسيحيه
 اذا ابدء بجديه فى دراسه كلمه الله
تعرف على المسيح من كلماته اى قال عنها
الكلام الذى اكلمكم به هو روح وحييييييييياه
احيا مع المسيح فى كلماته 
خذ من المسيح هذا الايمان الجبار الى كان يقف ضد الكتبه والفريسين والصدوقين والناموسين واليونانين والاممين
وكان يبكتهم بكلامه العجيب
لاكن قبل كل شىء واهم هى الصلاه
الى قالوا عنها القديسين
ان الصلاه هى مفتاح لكنوز الله 
وقال القديس مار اسحق السريانى من يظن ان له طريق اخر للتوبه غير الصلاه فهو مخدوععععع من الشياطين
فى صلاتك اطلب من الله
قولوا يارب كمل معايا الطريق الى بدئتوا
قولو يارب ادينى قوة ادينى ايمان
قولو يارب ثبتنى فيك واعلنلى عن ذاتك
قولوا يارب لا تتركنى فى منتصف الطريق بل قودنا وعوضنى عن السنين التى اكلها الجراد
دائما اطلب ما تحتاجه وتاكد انك ستاخذ
وعندنا امثله كتير  وحتى فى حياتنا نجد الله معنا
حنه ام صموئيل النبى قال عنها الكتاب المقدس
كانت تصلى صلاة وتبكى بكاءا وتنذر نذرا ولم تخرج من الهيكل الا ومعها وعد ان سيكون لها ابنا
داود النبى فى صلاته قال
انى اسمع ما يتكلم به الرب انه يتكلم بالسلام لشعبه
يونان صلى خرج من بطن الحوت سليما
دانيال صلى خلص من جب الاسود الى هو كان بداخله
موسى صلى ارسل الله المن لبنى اسرائيل فى الصحراء
بطرس وبولس صلوا تزلزلت الكنيسه بقوة صلاتهم
 حاجج الله وتكلم معه لان الله اله حنون وطيب ومتواضع يقبل الحوار معه
قولوا يارب تدخل فى حالتى الملعبكه دى وورينى قدرتك مش انت اله قدير يلا اشتغل فى حالتى 
قولوا يارب اعتبرنى زى مريض بيت حسدا كان محتاج ان انسان يلقيه فى البركه لما تتحرك المياه
اديك يارب تدخلت وشفيته ومن غير بركه
قوله يارب انا من نفسى مش هعرف اجد طريق وانت الطريق والحق والحياه  اذا عرفنى انت طرقك
دائما اطلب من الله 
صلى بلجاجه 
وادرس باستمرار كلمات الله 
تاكد بعد كل دا ان الله سيرشدك بقوة عجيبه
فى ناس المسيح بنفسه تعامل معهم من عمق صلاتهم وطلبهم الدائم

فى النهايه احب ان اقول لك
السماء تفرح بخاطىء واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعه وتسعين بار لا يحتاجون الى التوبه
 اذا تاكد ان الملائكه تسبح وتغنى امام الله من اجلك لانك عرفت طريق الحياه 
المسيح يقويك فى محنتك
قلوبنا وصلواتنا معاك
ومبررررررررررررررررروك الخلاص حبيبى*


----------



## Kerya_Layson (21 أبريل 2009)

اعتذر عن الاخطاء الاملائيه اصلى كنت ضعيف فى العربى 
ههههه


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (21 أبريل 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> [*عندما خلق الله العالم كان كل شيء حسنا. ثم خلق أدم وحواء، ومنحهم ارادة حرة، لكي يكون لهم اختياراتباع واطاعة الله أو عصيانه. ولكن أدم وحواء – أول ما خلق الله – جربهم ابليس لعصيان الله فسقطوا و ارتكبوا الخطيئة. تسبب هذا في انفصالهم عن الله وعدم التمتع بعلاقة حميمة معه (وكل من أتي من بعدهم الي جيلنا هذا) . الله كامل ولا يمكن أن يكون في وسط الخطيئة. كخطاة لن يمكننا الوصول اليه بجهودنا الشخصية. لذلك دبر الله طريقة من خلالها يمكننا أن نتحد معه في السماء. "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 16:3). "لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت. وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (رومية 23:6). ولد يسوع لكي ليعلمنا الطريق ولكي يموت بدلا عنا من أجل خطايانا. وبعد ثلاثة أيام من موته، قام من القبر (روميه 25:4)، لكي يغلب الموت. لقد عبد الطريق للمصالحة بين الله والأنسان لكي يتمتع الانسان بعلاقة شخصية مع الله.
> 
> " وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته" (يوحنا 3:17). معظم الناس يؤمنون بوجود الله حتي ابليس نفسه. ولكن للحصول علي الخلاص، يجب أن نتوجه لله لتكوين علاقة شخصية معه ونحيد عن خطايانا ونتبعه. يجب علينا أن نثق في الرب يسوع في كل شيء نملكه أونفعله. "بر الله بالايمان بيسوع المسيح الي كل وعلي كل الذين يؤمنون" (روميه 22:3). يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أنه لايوجد طريق للخلاص الا من خلال يسوع المسيح. قال يسوع في يوحنا 6:14 "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياه. ليس أحد يأتي الي الأب الا بي."
> 
> ...



اشكر الرب يسوع انه رزقنى بكم 
ماهذا المجهود الغير عادى الذى تبذلونه من اجل خدمه الرب للشخص لاتعرفونه ولاتوجد اى مصلحه
دنيويه تربطكم به اكيد المقابل ليس مادى بل هو اسمى واكبر بكثير من الاهداف الشخصيه الملموسه 
هل انتم الكفار الذى كنا نسميهم  بان لهم  نار جهنم .
اى كفر هذا الذى يجعلنى اشعر بسلام خارجى وداخلى لم اشعر به طول حياتى ماهذا الكفر الذى اشعر بالصدق الحقيقى وليس الخداع والوهم 
كيف لهذا الكفر الذى غير حياتى من شخص عدوانى متسهتر الى انسان يحب كل الناس بل استسناء 
ماهذا الكفر الذى حول حزنى وخوفى  وهمى المتواصل الى سلام وامان 
ماهذا الكفر الذى ولاول مره اشعر بانى حر بحبى للرب يسوع 
لقد بكيت اليوم وما اكثر بكائى هذه الايام عندما دخلت المنتدى ووجدت كل هذه المشاركات الخاصه بى والرسائل الخاصه بى 
فعلا ايمانى يزيد بكم   بقوه يسوع الرب


هتصدقونى لو قلت لكم انى اليوم وانا اصلى مع نفسى فى مكان اذهب اليه بعد انتهاء عملى 
وقبل ان اقرا هذا الموضع قررت ان اذهب الى ا ى كنيسه قريبه منى ولااخفى عليكم ترددى 
الا انى قررت بقوه يسوع ان اخذ هذه الخطوه 
ودخلت الكنيسه غير انها كان بها فرح وقعدت خمس دقائق وانصرفت بسرعه وبش عارف ليه؟
بالفعل انا ينفصى اصدقاء للدخول فى الكنيسه وربى سمعنى الان وكلى ثقه انه سيساعدنى وبش هيسبنى لوحدى فى هذه الخطوه يارب 
ولااخفى عليكم ان الكناس فى مصر كلها يوجد على بابها حراس من الشرطه ماذا سيكون الامر لو سالنى احد الحراس عن هويتى ................................................................
والحل اكيد هو عند ربى يسوع لانه عارف كويس انا نفسى اعرفه اكثر واكثر ........................
موضع خطير اختى الحبيبه  فانت تعطى لى المختصر المفيد وعلى فكره انا لااقرءه قراءه جرائد وانما اقرءه اكثر من مره واحاول حفظه وفهمه ببطى 
اما بالنسبه لمفاتحه اهلى فالامر كما قالت اختى امه ممكن يكون عكس المتوقع فينقلب ضدى 
وانا بش متسرع 
اما بالنسبه   المعمودية فانا بش عارف ادخل الكنسيه الان ادخل الاول وبعدين اعتمد..................
وما اقوله الان ولاابالغ واكيد انتم هتقوله انك متسرع شويه رغم هذا عكس طبيعتى تمام
انا الان لدى  الاستعداد  ان افعل اى شى فى حب يسوع الرب 
هتصدقونى


----------



## Strident (22 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> اشكر الرب يسوع انه رزقنى بكم
> ماهذا المجهود الغير عادى الذى تبذلونه من اجل خدمه الرب للشخص لاتعرفونه ولاتوجد اى مصلحه
> دنيويه تربطكم به اكيد المقابل ليس مادى بل هو اسمى واكبر بكثير من الاهداف الشخصيه الملموسه
> هل انتم الكفار الذى كنا نسميهم  بان لهم  نار جهنم .
> ...



إنه من العجيب و الرائع حقاً رؤية روح الله يقود نفس للحياة و التوبة...إن كلامك يعزينا و يثبت حتى إيماننا بأن روح الله حي و لا يزال يعمل في قلوب البشر...و أن الله يريد أن الكل يخلصون و إلى معرفة الحق يقبلون...

إني فعلاً أتعجب...إن كان هذا حالك و أنت لم تأخذ بعد الأسرار الإلهية كاملة، أي تأخذ روح الله بداخلك...فماذا سيكون عندما يحل روح الله فيك؟!

بالطبع يا عزيزي نصدقك...و هل يمكن أن تكون كل هذه التعليقات و نحن لا نصدقك؟
الإخوة قالوا و كفوا عن إعلان إيمانك...
اترك كل شيء لوقته...الأهم فالمهم...
و تأكد أن الله سيفتقدهم كما افتقدك...

أما عن دخول الكنائس، فالحراس موجودون بسبب الخوف الدائم من الأعمال الإرهابية...
و بالطبع الذي يحمي الكنيسة هو الله، لكن لبدولة تضعهم لتفادي مصادمات، و إن كان هذا لا يمنع بعض المشاكل...ما علينا...

لكن كثير من المسلمين يمرون مثلاً لدخول الحمام (و انا رأيت هذا المنظر بعيني كثيراً)
فدخول الكنيسة لا يجب أن يشكل مشكلة...
كل ما عليك هو مقابلة أي كاهن، و أعلمه بحالتك، إما أن يطلب منك بعض الدراسة و التأكد من رغبتك او يرسلك إلى أحد الكهنة الذين يعمدون...

أعتقد أن صفتك الآن في الكنيسة هي موعوظ، أي شخص يستعد لقبول الإيمان، و يتعلم العقائد و يتثبت فيها، و يتأكد من اختياره، و الكنيسة تصلي عنك: "ثبت يا رب موعوظي شعبنا على الإيمان المستقيم...إلخ"

الرب معك و يثبتك و يثبتنا و ينعم لنا بالحياة الأبدية في ملكوته


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *اما بالنسبه لشرب السجاير
> احنا مافيش عندنا حاجه اسمها حلال و حرام و لكن يليق و لا يليق
> فهى لم تذكر فى الانجيل بالاسم ان السجاير لا تليق
> و لكن شرب السجاير خطية فى حق روح الله القدوس الساكن فينا
> ...


​

ما على الا السمع والطاعه لمعلمتى الحبيبه سوف احاول باذن الرب 
واحب اقول لك انى لااسمع اغانى من يوم ماارسلت لى اول ترنيم ولااخفى مدى تاثرى بهذه الترانيم لانها بتلمس قلبى بالفعل 
شى غريب انى اشعر بانى كل يوم وكانى شخص جديد ومختلف عن اليوم السابق ولااجد اى متعه
فى هذه الدنيا غير هذا الحب الذى يملى وجدانى للرب يسوع فعلى الرغم من انى فعلا لم اتطرق الى امور كثيره ولم اتعمق فيها الانى اجد نفسى دائما فى قلب الاب يسوع وهذا يكفى فى الوقت الحاضر 
اعلم ان الامر يجب الا يتوقف الاانى كلى ثقه ان الرب لن يتركنى 
واعتقد ان اى احد فى االعالم يشعر بما اشعر به الان لن يتوقف ابدا 

احساس لايشعر به الا مجدى وحده ................................................................................


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> * ( ولااخفى عليكم ان الكناس فى مصر كلها يوجد على بابها حراس من الشرطه ماذا سيكون الامر لو سالنى احد الحراس عن هويتى .................................................. .............. )*​
> *استاذ مجدى لازم تحاول و تقاوم الشيطان اللى بيحاربك دلوقتى و تقدر تكسر الخوف اللى جواك و تدخل بيتك التانى كنيستك
> ولا تخف من اى حرس على اى كنيسة مافيش حد من الحرس يقدر يقول لاى شخص انت رايح فين او داخل لمين
> و عايزة اقولك ان فيه ناس مسلمه بتدخل كنائس لاباء كهنه و هما محجبات عادى جدا علشان يصلى لهم و ناس مسلمه بتدخل فى الافراح عادى مافيش حد بيسال على اى حاجه الا فراش الكنيسة لو حس انك غريب و تايه هايقولك مثلا انت جاى لمين او بدور على مين
> ...



نسيت اقول لكى اختى انى عندما دخلت الكنيسه فوجئت بان ضربات قلبى اصبحت سريعه جدا 
وكنت انظر الى كل من حوالى كى اتاكد انه ليس هناك من يعرفنى واعطيت لنفسى العذر وبان هناك فرحولن يسمعنى احد فجرجت بسرعه  ولكنى لاحظت وانا خارج من الكنيسه ان هناك زى مكتب وقاعد فيه راهب وقلت لنفسى لماذا لم تكلمه 
غير انى لما رجعت الى البيت وقعدت مع نفسى شويه لقيت نفسى بابكى بشده وبش عارف السبب...................................................................................


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

*رجاء محبه عدم السؤال أو  الاجابه عن أى تفاصيل شخصيه ​*


----------



## Kerya_Layson (22 أبريل 2009)

*حيرتنى ياحيران
سلام ونعمه لك وللجميع المسيح قام
جميل جدا منك انك بدئت تاخد خطوات عمليه وجميل انك عاوز تروح كنيسه
لا احد يمنعك من دخول كنيسه ابدا اطمئن
لاكن انا عندى فكره ممتازة
روح دير من الاديره
هتلاقى ترحيب غير عادى بيك 
اولا هتلاقى اباء كهنه  كل واحد منهم قادر يعمدك بلا خوف
اقعد فى الدير فتره اسبوعين او اكثر واتعلم المسيحيه على حق
اتعلم الصلاه اتعلم التسبيح
اتعلم الكتاب المقدس من الرهبان
وتاكد انك هتاخد قوة عجيبه من الدير ومن الرهبان لانهم قديسين
دا فى حاله اذا كنت تقدر  تاخد اجازة من شغلك وبيتك
وابتدى اقرى الكتاب المقدس 
مهمه جدا النقطه دى انك تتابع بالفهم والقرايه والصلاه
استخدم كل الاسلحه للوصول الى طريق الثبات مع المسيح
والمسيح معاك فى محنتك*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 أبريل 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> *حيرتنى ياحيران
> سلام ونعمه لك وللجميع المسيح قام
> جميل جدا منك انك بدئت تاخد خطوات عمليه وجميل انك عاوز تروح كنيسه
> لا احد يمنعك من دخول كنيسه ابدا اطمئن
> ...



الشكر لك اخى ولاختى انوش 
بس لى سوال قبل ان انسى هل هناك فرق بين الدير والكنيسه ؟
وبين المزامير والانجيل ؟
كمان بلاش كلمه استاذ دى اختى انوش فقد نعلمت منكى اننا كلنا فى المسيح واحد ولافرق 
اما عن وجودى فى الدير لاكثر من اسبوعين فهذا امر صعب جدا جدا بالنسبه لظروفى الشخصيه
وكمان ماالافضل اذهب  الكنسيه بالليل ام بالنهار لانى سالت فقالوا لى ان معظم الرهبان لايكونوا متواجدين بالصباح فى الكنيسه 
الاهم من كل ذلك لدى انه تحدث لى امور كل يوم من يوم مافتحت قلبى وعقلى  ليسوع الرب 
ولااريد ان احكى عنها ..................................................................................
صدقونى الرب موجود 
صدقونى الرب يسوع صلب وليس شبيه
صدقونى ان الرب قام بعد موته 
صدقونى ان الرب هو مخلصى انا شخصيا ومخلص العالم باجمع 
اشعر وكانى اعترف بذلك من سنين طويله واتعجب من نفسى اكثر عندما اتاكد انه من شهر فقط 
شكر للرب يسوع شكرا عل النعمه التى اشعر بها 


شكرا لجميع الاخوه الافاضل على المجهود الرائع

فانا من غيركم لااساوى شى وعلى فكره انا ليس لدى اصدقاء مسيحين فى البلده التى اسكن فيها
وللحديث باقيه اكيد بمشيه الرب يسوع 
وانما فى بلد اخرى بعيده عنى


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2009)

*



			امنت بك يايسوع بانك انت الاله المخلص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك, حبيب المسيح

لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلَهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي (اش  41 :  10)

لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ» (اش  41 :  13)*​


----------



## fredyyy (22 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> صدقونى الرب موجود
> صدقونى الرب يسوع صلب وليس شبيه
> صدقونى ان الرب قام بعد موته
> صدقونى ان الرب هو مخلصى انا شخصيا ومخلص العالم باجمع
> ...


 

*نحن نصدقك أخي الحبيب *

*وإعترافك بأن الرب يسوع موجود ... وهو صلب ... وقد قام ... وهو مخلصك الشخصي *

*هذا الإعتراف أمام الجميع إعتراف الفم النابع من إيمان القلب *

*فإنك بهذا فعلت ما قاله الكتاب بالحرف الواحد ... مكتوب *
رومية 10 : 9 
لأَنَّكَ إِنِ *اعْتَرَفْتَ* بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ *وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ* أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ *خَلَصْتَ*. 
​*مبروك عليك الخلاص ... إنمو في معرفة الرب ... دع الرب يتلامس معك من خلال المكتوب *

*الرب يعلم بكل تفاصيل حياتك ........ فلا تهتم بالغد ......... لأن الرب إله الغد القدير *

*فإن كنت قد صرت الآن من عائله الله ( إبن لله ) فالله يعرف جيدًا أن يعتني بأولادة *

*إنه الاله الذي شق البحر الأحمر أمـام شعبه لخلاصهم من يد فرعـون *

*الاله الذي سقى الشعب ماء في برية سيناء وأطعمهم المن والسلوى *

*ومرة أخرى شق نهر الأردن أمام الشعب ليعبروا كما في اليابسة *

*إنه إله الأمس واليوم والغد *

*الذي أتى بك إليه ... يعتني بك اليوم ... وسيدبر لك الغد *

*عِش معه ... أفرح به ... تمتع بسلامه ... تكلَّم إليه فهو يشتاق الى سماع صوتك *


----------



## fredyyy (22 أبريل 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *:11:... :36_3_16: مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك, حبيب المسيح:36_3_16:... :11:*​
> *لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلَهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي *
> *(اش 41 : 10)*​
> 
> ...


 

*رائع أخي صوت الرب *

*آيات تنزع الخوف ... بقوة كلمة إله السلام *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *اخى مجدى *
> *بما انك مسيحى مبتداء و لسه بتتعلم حاول تعرف ايه هى الالقاب للرتب الكهنوتيه و الرهبان و الفرق بين الدير و الكنيسة و كل هذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *​
> *+ الكنيسة هى بيتنا التانى اللى بيجتمع فيه جماعة المؤمنين اللى هما احنا علشان نصلى فيها و نعمل قداسات و اجتماعات و انشطه جميلة خالص لاولادنا فى الخدمه *
> *و جوه الكنيسه بيكون موجود اباء كهنه مش رهبان يعنى فى اى كنيسة فيها ابونا و هو الاب الكاهن الموجود بالكنيسة اى راعى الكنيسة *​
> ...


كنت ارسلت رساله على الخاص لاختى امه احكى لها ماذا حدث ولكنى قررت طرح الموضع لمناقشه 
اخذت خطوه ايجابيه اليوم فيكف كل مااشعر به ولاتوجد خطوات ايجابيه للرقى بهذا السلام الذى انعم به فقررت الذهاب 

دخلت الى دير وليس كنيسه موجوده فى اطراف البلاد 
ولكنى لقيت الكل مشغول فيه افراح برضه ولكنى قابلت احدى السيدات ولما سمعتنى اقول لاحد الحراس انى عايز اكلم كاهن 
ردت على وقالت ليه وانت بش عارف انه مشغول اليوم وقالت لى اشياء كثيره لم افهمها واضطررت الى انى اقول لها انى مسلم وهذه اول مره لى هنا 
فتعجبت بشده وقالت لى انت شبهنا بالضبط غريبه 
ورجعت تانى بفضول تسالنى انت عايز الكاهن فى ايه ؟
فلقتنى ترددت واثناء كلامها معى وقعت عينى على صوره يسوع وهو فاتح ذرعيه وتحتها كلمه تعالوا يامتعبين فوجدت نفسى ابكى بشده ولم استطيع ان اتمالك نفسى فزاد اصرارها اكثر ان تعرف ماالسبب ولكنى لم استطيع الكلام ولكنى قلت لها عايز اعرف انا حلمت بالمسيح فما تفسره لديكم وما ان قلت لها ذلك اخذت تجر ى فى كل الاتجاهات محاوله البحث عن شخص معين ولكنها لم تجده 
وقالت لى هذا الموضع لااستطيع الكلام فيه ولاا ى حد هبقدر يكلمك فيه غير شخص واحد 
ولمحت احدى الرهبان فقلت ممكن هذا الراهب يفدنى فاعترضت وقال موضوعك اكبر بكثير منه وانا اصرت ان اكلمه 
وجاء هذا الراهب بعد اخذته السيده على جنب وتحدثت معه على انفراد وجاء لى بحذر شديد واخذ يسالنى مثل المخبر بالضبط انت مين ؟ الى اخره واحسست انه شكك فى جدا وقال اذهب الى الاسكندريه او القاهره افضل الى انه بالتدريج بدا يكلمنى ووجدته 
يختبرنى وقلت له انى اصلى ابنا الذى فاصر على ان اسمعها له 
وانى بش فاضى واخذ رقم تلفيونى على وعد ان يتصل بى فى وقت لاحق دون تحديد لميعاد 
واقول على شى احسست بالصدمه الا انى تذكرت الرب يسوع 
وصليت وقلت له ياربى افعل بى كيف تشاء انا جئت اليك 
وراضى بما تفعله بى 
احب اعرف رايكم مممكن ؟
هل اذهب مره اخرى ام احاول فى كنيسه اخرى


----------



## Strident (22 أبريل 2009)

بالنسبة للسيدة..أنا لا أدينها...و لا أدين أحداً...

لكن أعتقد انه من الأفضل أن تكلم الرهبان مباشرة...
و لا تتعجب انه يسألك يا أخي...

اعذرهم...فكل المسلمين يتربصون بهم...و هو لم يرك من قبل...
ده من غير اضطهاد ولا حاجة لازم يتأكد الأول انك فعلاً  متأكد من رغبتك، و مش مجرد تسلية (مش قصدي انت...انا حاسس بيك لكن أنا باتكلم هما بيفكروا ازاي) أو مثلاً عاطفة و تزول بعد قليل...
فما بالك في وجود اضطهاد اسلامي شرس، و يفتك بكل من يعمد؟؟

ثم إن هذه العقبات يضعها عدو الخير أمامك...أم تظن أنه سيتركك تفلت من يده هكذا بكل بساطة دون أن يفعل شيئاً؟ لكن لا تخف...لا توجد قوة في هذا الكون يمكنها أن تعطلك، مهما بدت لك مقاومة الظروف...فأنت معك رب المجد ذاته...

لا تقلق، و كما قلت أنت، ضع ثقتك في الرب...و اذهب ثانية و لا تخاف!
و ها الرب قد أعطاك علامة، عندما قالت لك: "أنك تشبهنا" لكي تعرف ألا تخاف، و أن لا أحد سيضايقك...
حاول أيضاً ألا تحكي حكايتك لكل شخص...فقط الراهب أو الكاهن، او ان اضطررت جداً لمن يمكن ان يوصلك في طريقك نحو الإيمان...

الدير سيكون أسهل لك أظن...
أنا لن أقلق أي كنيسة يجب أن تذهب لها أم أي دير...سأكون مطمئن إن أنك وجدت كاهناً أو راهباً يأخذ بيدك في الطريق...أياً كانت الكنيسة أو الدير...

الرب معك و يبارك حياتك...
و شكراً لك أنت...
فأنت تثبت إيماننا و تعزينا نحن...بل و قصتك الحية معنا الآن تدعو كل منا إلى التوبة...


----------



## أَمَة (22 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> احب اعرف رايكم مممكن ؟
> هل اذهب مره اخرى ام احاول فى كنيسه اخرى


 
رأيي يا مجدي أن تذهب مرة اخرى الي نفس الدير ، ولا تحاول الذهاب الى كنيسة اخرى. لأنك لا تعلم ما هي العقبات التي ستواجهك هناك. 
ها أنت زرعت بذرة البداية في هذا الدير.  دعها تأخذ وقتها لترى براعمها واوراقها  لأن هذا بيد الرب.... وتعلم كيف تصبر وتنتظر توقيت الرب.


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> رأيي يا مجدي أن تذهب مرة اخرى الي نفس الدير ، ولا تحاول الذهاب الى كنيسة اخرى. لأنك لا تعلم ما هي العقبات التي ستواجهك هناك.
> ها أنت زرعت بذرة البداية في هذا الدير.  دعها تأخذ وقتها لترى براعمها واوراقها  لأن هذا بيد الرب.... وتعلم كيف تصبر وتنتظر توقيت الرب.



اعلم بطبيعه الحال انى مازالت فى بدايه الطريق ولكنى بمشيئه الرب لن اياس او انحنى او ارجع الى الوراء 
فقد بدات الطريق الصح الوحيد لى فى حياتى وانا مصمم اكثر من الاول الى الذهاب للدير مره اخرى ولكن هذه المره هيكون معى يسوع الذى بقوته التى اشعر بها فى داخلى استطيع تحدى العالم كله فهذا اقل شى ممكن اعمله لمن انقذنى من الهلاك  الابدى


----------



## محامي مسيحي (22 أبريل 2009)

مبروك عليك نعمة الخلاص أخي الحبيب
وثق تماما أن رب المجد يسوع المسيح لن ينساك وينتظرك
لأنه مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جدا


----------



## fredyyy (22 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> .......................
> 
> الا انى تذكرت الرب يسوع وصليت وقلت له ياربى افعل بى كيف تشاء انا جئت اليك وراضى بما تفعله بى
> احب اعرف رايكم مممكن ؟
> ...


 

*رائع أخي مجدي *

*الدرس العملي الأول في حياة الإيمان *

*كيف تعرف فكر الله وكيف تُميِّز صوته ( أذهب أم لا )*

*قال الرسول بولس *

غلاطية 1 : 16 
أَنْ يُعْلِنَ ابْنَهُ فِيَّ لأبَشِّرَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، لِلْوَقْتِ *لَمْ أَسْتَشِرْ* *لَحْماً وَدَماً*
 

*ثق في الله ولا تتحرك إن لم ُيحركك ... وستسمع صوته بوضوح*


*يارب *
*إن أخي مجدي*
*ُيريد معرفة مشيئتك*
*أعن أخي ليفعل إرادتـك*
*دعه يسمع صوتـك بوضـوح*
*أنر طريقه عرِفه كيف يُميِّز صوتك*
*زد ثقته بك ليتمسك بأقوالك في الكتاب*
*حقق له وعودك بالحفظ من كل شر ٍوخطر*
*آآآمين*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (23 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> * انت ايه حكاية الافراح معاك ههههههههههههههههههه
> يارب تكون حياتك كلهااااااا افراح اخى مجدى
> 
> بص انا هاكلمك بصراحه الموضوع محتاج منك حكمه شويه يعنى فكر كويس هاتعمل ايه و فكر فى رد فعل اللى قدامك لانك انت مسلم هاتروح لشخص مسيحى هايعرف منين سلامة نيتك و انك امنت بالمسيح
> ...



بش عارف ايه حكايه الافراح دى  
بس انا سالت فقالوا لى ان الافراح تزيد فى هذا الوقت من السنه 
وبعدين هذه السيده هى اضطرتنى الى ان اقول لها انى مسلم قعدت تسالنى وكانى موجود كل يوم فى هذا الدير فلما لاحظت عليها انها بدات تخاف منى 
فقلت اتكلم معها بدون كذب 
وبعدين انا لم اخاف ابدا غايه مافى الامر انى اشعر انى مقبل على حياه جديده وهذه هى البدايه 
وانا واثق مثل ما كتبتى

لكن ثق بانك بقوة يسوع سوف تغلب و سوف تنتصر و سوف يرسل لك الله الشخص المناسب الذى ياخذ بيدك و يقودك للنور 
وانا متاكد ان هذا الامر سيحدث بالفعل رغم ماحدث اليوم 
ام عن اسم الراهب اللى اخذ نمرتى فلم يهمنى وقتها ان اساله عن اسمه ولاينفع ان ارفض وقتها ان اعطيه نمره تلفونى والا كان هيزيد شكوكه 
وبعدين انا يسوع ربى معطى قوه تجعلنى اكره كلمه الخوف ولماذا اخاف 
واتعجب كيف يكون راهب واكيد ده له مكانه واشعر بوجود الخوف فى عينه .....................................
هو انا لازم اكون فى الخارج واتكلم بعد كده برحتى كما اشاهد فى قناه الحياه 
انا هنتظر الى يوم السبت نظر لانشغالى هذه الايام يمكن هذا الراهب يتصل بى ويطلب مقابلتى 
والا سوف اذهب مره اخرى وربى يسوع معى وسوف انفذ وصايك الدائمه لى اختى الحبيبه


----------



## fredyyy (23 أبريل 2009)

*أخي مجدي *
*من فضلك إدخل على هذا الرابط وإسمع هذا الإختبار لأحدى العابرات  *


http://www.islamexplained.com/DaringQuestionEpisode113/tabid/1327/Default.aspx


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (23 أبريل 2009)

سلام يسوع الرب لكم جميعا
يوما مع ربى ومخلصى يسوع
كان يوما شاقا  فى العمل اليوم ولكنى لم اشعر بهذا التعب لانى كنت دائم الصلاه مع ربى 
شى ممتع بالفعل هذا السلام والهدوء 
مااعظمك يامخلاصى اين كنت انا قبل ذلك( صراع  كره  غل  عصبيه )ماكل هذا وما سببه؟ ما هذا الخداع الذى كنت فيه وما هذه الحروب التى كنت اعشها حتى مع اتفه الاشياء اتذكر ان الضغط لدى ارتفع ارتفاع شديد عندما كنت اشاهد مباره كره قدم اما اليوم فاضجك على نفسى وانا اشاهد نفس الفريق الذى كنت اشجعه فلم اهتم حتى بمشاهدت المباره الهذه الدرجه كنت تافه 
فقد قرات فى انجيل يوحنا (3: 36
الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية و الذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله )
هذا ما ينطبق على حالتى بالضبط 
اكتشفت ان هذا غضب بالفعل من الرب يسوع وما اشد هذا الغضب على الذى لايومن 
صدقونى يااهلى يا اصدقائى يا كل انسان لايومن بيسوع سوف يعيش فى غضب الرب ولن يهنا ابدا 
اشكرك ياربى انك عرفتنى الطريق عرفتنى الحق عرفتنى الحياه


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (23 أبريل 2009)

اين دروسكم اليوم اخوانى
اتمنى من كل عضو شارك معى ان يختار لى اى درس هو يحبه ويكتبه لى
               اعلم ان الجميع اكيد مشغول بس لو سمحتم انا فعلا محتاج ومتشوق ان اعرف كل شى عن ربى يسوع


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (23 أبريل 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخي مجدي *
> *من فضلك إدخل على هذا الرابط وإسمع هذا الإختبار لأحدى العابرات  *
> 
> 
> http://www.islamexplained.com/darin...ى جميع مشاركتك لىe113/tabid/1327/default.aspx



اشكر اخى الحبيب والحبيب جدا على جميع مشاركتك لى


----------



## soufian (24 أبريل 2009)

*..............................*

*حرر بواسطة ....... fredyyy*


----------



## fredyyy (24 أبريل 2009)

*..............................*

*أخي / soufian*

*هذا الموضع ليس لك مكان فيه *

*فهو موضوع خاص *

*رجاء إذا كان عندك سؤال إطرحه في موضوع جديد *


----------



## soufian (24 أبريل 2009)

ادن فاحدف أيضاً المشاركة الاخرى في هدا الموضوع، لمدا تركتها فهي مجرد إقتباس لماقاله مجدي.


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (24 أبريل 2009)

soufian قال:


> أخي حيران  أحس أنك مازلت في متاهة رغم قولك بانك قبلت يسوع ربا ،المرجو أن يتم قبول كلامي وتفهمه، لقد قلت بان كل من لا يؤمن بالرب يسوع فلن يهنى أبدا ،فلو كان ماتقوله صحيح لرايت أغلبية البشر من المسيحيين وليس المسلميين لان الكل يبحت عن هدوء النفس والطمأنينة،حتى في الاسلام فهناك العديد من الناس لا يحسون بالهناء الدائم لان الله هو مقلب القلوب ولا يدوم حال على حاله إلا من رحمه الله ، فالله سبحانه وتعالى يمتحن قوة إيمان عباده،فعندما ينجح العبد في الإمتحان يعود له الاحساس بالطمأنينة، واتمنى أن تنجح في هدا الامتحان.فان الله يمتحنك.



شكرا لمشاركتك اخى هذا اولا 
 بس انت حكمت على بانى مازالت فى متاهه ليه ؟ 
هو اللى بيحس باسلام والهدوء يكون فى متاهه على حد تعبيرك ؟
بحاول افهم قصدك اخى بس بش عارف 
احكى عن تجربه شخصيه واتمنى ان يشعر بها كل انسان مهما كان


----------



## soufian (24 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> شكرا لمشاركتك اخى هذا اولا
> بس انت حكمت على بانى مازالت فى متاهه ليه ؟
> هو اللى بيحس باسلام والهدوء يكون فى متاهه على حد تعبيرك ؟
> بحاول افهم قصدك اخى بس بش عارف
> احكى عن تجربه شخصيه واتمنى ان يشعر بها كل انسان مهما كان



يا أخي أنا لا ألومك، ولا أحكم عليك بل مجرد إحساس، وربما يكون خاطئ، لكن على كل حال فهدا اختيارك ولن تسمع مني أي تدخل تاني لانك تعلم كل ما أريد أن أقوله لك فأنت مسلم قبل أن تكون مسيحي، وأخر نصيحة هي مني حتى ولو أنها ستلاقي تعقيبات، وهي هل  يمكنك أن تجعل زوجتك وابنائك يقتنعون متلك ، وفي حالت عدم اقتناعهم هل أنت مستعد إلى الانفصال عن زوجتك لانك ستخالف المسيحية إن بقيت متزوج بها. وشكراً لقبول هاد المشاركة.


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (24 أبريل 2009)

soufian قال:


> يا أخي أنا لا ألومك، ولا أحكم عليك بل مجرد إحساس، وربما يكون خاطئ، لكن على كل حال فهدا اختيارك ولن تسمع مني أي تدخل تاني لانك تعلم كل ما أريد أن أقوله لك فأنت مسلم قبل أن تكون مسيحي، وأخر نصيحة هي مني حتى ولو أنها ستلاقي تعقيبات، وهي هل  يمكنك أن تجعل زوجتك وابنائك يقتنعون متلك ، وفي حالت عدم اقتناعهم هل أنت مستعد إلى الانفصال عن زوجتك لانك ستخالف المسيحية إن بقيت متزوج بها. وشكراً لقبول هاد المشاركة.


اشكر ك لتانى مره على النصيحه ولكن الامر لم يكن مفاجئه اكيد بالنسبه  لى يعنى اكيد انا مدرك وعارف كويس النتائج والعواقب التى ترتب على هذه النتيجه 
بس صدقنى لو قلت لك انى مطمئن على حياتى اى كانت النتائج  هتصدقنى
ولن اذكر لك ايات من القران او من الانجيل 
ولكنى لدى شعور ملموس وليس احساس فقط انى لم اشعر بالامان فى حياتى الا فى هذه الفتره اتكلم بشكل شخصى بحت دون النظر لاى اعتبارت اخرى 
فهذه هى الحقيقه ويعلم ربى انى لااجامل او ابالغ او اتلاعب بالالفاظ 
واشكرك اخى


----------



## fredyyy (24 أبريل 2009)

soufian قال:


> .... هل يمكنك أن تجعل زوجتك وابنائك يقتنعون متلك ،
> وفي حالت عدم اقتناعهم هل أنت مستعد إلى الانفصال عن زوجتك لانك ستخالف المسيحية إن بقيت متزوج بها.


 

*مش بقولك أخي / soufian*

*في حاجات متعرفها في المسيحية *

*إسئل قبل أن ُتقر بشئ فالعلم نور ونحن على إستعداد لتنويرك *

*أولاً لا أحد يستطيع أن يُجبر أهل بيته على حب الله الحقيقي *

*لكن الله في المسيحية إله قدير يستطيع أن ُيغيِّر زوجتة وأولاده *

*الجزء الخاص بالبقاء مع زوجتة وهي غير مؤمنه *

*المسيحية لا ُتجبر أي شخص على الإنفصال *

*فالكتاب يقول *

كورنثوس الاولى : 7 
 12 ...... إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ *امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ* وَهِيَ *تَرْتَضِي* أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ *فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا*. 
13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا *رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ* وَهُوَ *يَرْتَضِي* أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا *فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ*. 
14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ *مُقَدَّسٌ* فِي الْمَرْأَةِ وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ *مُقَدَّسَةٌ* فِي الرَّجُلِ - وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ. 
15 وَلَكِنْ *إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ* *فَلْيُفَارِقْ*. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ


----------



## soufian (24 أبريل 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *مش بقولك أخي / soufian*
> 
> *في حاجات متعرفها في المسيحية *
> 
> ...



ادن فما معنى هده الآية الموجودة في الانجيل
(لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين.لانه اية خلطة للبر والاثم.واية شركة للنور مع الظلمة)


----------



## fredyyy (24 أبريل 2009)

soufian قال:


> ادن فما معنى هده الآية الموجودة في الانجيل
> (لا تكونوا تحت نير مع *غير المؤمنين*.لانه اية خلطة للبر والاثم.واية شركة للنور مع الظلمة)


 

*جميل جدًا أخي / soufian*

*هدف هذه الوصية تحذير المؤمنين من إختار ( المؤمن أو المؤمنه ) **شريك الحياة من غير المؤمنين *

*لكن ما جاء في كورنثوس الاولى : 7 *

*12 ...... إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. 
13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ. 
14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ - وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ. 
15 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ

* 
*هو إيمان رجل أو إمرأة بالمسيح وهو متزوج وله أولاد*

*فالمؤمن لا يذهب بقدمية لغير المؤمن ليشاركة حياته*

*هذا سيكون مُفيد للأخ مجدي في المرحلة القادمة*

*إله السلام يدعونا الى العيش بالسلام *

*ولكن إن أراد غير المؤمن *

*أن يفارق فليفارق*

*الله يُعطيك أن تفرح بكل أفراد عائلتك وهم في الايمان ... أطلب بثقة غير مرتاب*


----------



## soufian (26 أبريل 2009)

أرجو من الله أن يكون قد هدى أخي مجدي، ولا يكون من المنافقين اللدين وصفهم القرآن ، واتمنى ألا أحرم من قول كلمة "أخي حيران".فلا يحق لي قولها إلا للمسلمين.


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 أبريل 2009)

وانا اتأخرت كتير اني اسعدك بس النهارده انا مش ها عمل اكتر من حاجه واحده هاصليلك طول النهار ان المسيح يبقي معاك طول الطريق حتي لو وصلت لدموع بمراره شديده وانا مش عارف اوصلك فرحي ازاي بيك استمر يا اخويا ونشكر المسيح انه وراك الطريق والنور والحق والحياه اتشدد واتقوي هو ها يفضل معاك لد النهايه


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (26 أبريل 2009)

soufian قال:


> أرجو من الله أن يكون قد هدى أخي مجدي، ولا يكون من المنافقين اللدين وصفهم القرآن ، واتمنى ألا أحرم من قول كلمة "أخي حيران".فلا يحق لي قولها إلا للمسلمين.



اخى سفيان شكر ا لك اخى على القلق الذى تشعر به نحوى
وهذا يدل على انك شخصيه محترمه 
بس انا لى تعليق بسيط
بش عارف ليه انا لاافهم كلامك اخى رغم انك تكتب عربى 
ام انك بتحب الفلسفه دائما فى كلامك 
واشعر دائما انك تدخل اى موضع لمجرد المجادله
تعرف ما معنى المجادله ؟
المجادله فى اللغه هى الكلام الذى ليس له فائده 
فانا لما احب اناقش اى موضع لابد وان اكون حيادى فى تفكيرى اما ان كنت اساسا رافض فما الفائده التى تعود عليك من الكلام ؟
ام اهى مجرد مداعبه 
والمداعبه لاتكون فى امور الدين وانا شخصيا احترم اى شخص لديه مبدىء حتى ولو كان غلط 
فهذا منتدى روحانى( دينى) مثله مثل اى منتدى اسلامى هل تحب ان يدخل شخص مسيحى فى منتدى اسلامى  ويشكك ويجادل فى كل مايكتب من احاديث وايات قرانيه   ؟..............................


    الاجابه 
لابالطبع وكانت الدنيا قامت وقتها ولن تقبل انت شخصيا هذا الامر واتحدى 
لاتفهم كلامى على انى لااريدك ان تدخل المنتدى لاابدا ادخل وفيد واستفيد بدون تعليق او مجادله لو سمحت 
ارجوا ان يكون لديك سعه صدر فيما اقول 
وشكرا لك اخى 
وعلى فكره انت كده هتخلينى اطلب من الاداره تغير اسمى من حيران الى مجدى


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (26 أبريل 2009)

soufian قال:


> أرجو من الله أن يكون قد هدى أخي مجدي، ولا يكون من المنافقين اللدين وصفهم القرآن ، واتمنى ألا أحرم من قول كلمة "أخي حيران".فلا يحق لي قولها إلا للمسلمين.



ثق مليون الميه واكتر كمان من الارقام ان مجدي لقي الطريق والنور الي انتا عاجز علي انك تشوفوا بدل متقول الله هدي اخي مجدي قول الله يخليني اشوف الي شافوا مجدي وانتمني من المسيح انك تشوف الي شافوا مجدي يا اخي soufian اخي  عندنا للجميع مسلمين او مسيحي ربنا معاك وها صلليلك كتير انتا والمدعون اخوتك بالدموع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 أبريل 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *مش بقولك أخي / soufian*
> 
> *في حاجات متعرفها في المسيحية *
> 
> ...




*هذه المشاركة رائعة أخى فريدى
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 أبريل 2009)

*إلى أخى مجدى
رجاء قرأة هذه الشهادة​*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80010


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> الاهم من كل ذلك لدى انه تحدث لى امور كل يوم من يوم مافتحت قلبى وعقلى  ليسوع الرب
> ولااريد ان احكى عنها ..................................................................................
> صدقونى الرب موجود
> صدقونى الرب يسوع صلب وليس شبيه
> ...




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*قانون الإيمان المسيحي 



بالـحقـيقـة نـؤمـن بإله واحـد، الله الآب ضـابط الكـل،
خــالق السـمـــاء و الأرض، مــا يُـرى ومــا لا يُـرى،
نؤمـن بـرب واحـد يســوع المسـيح، ابن اللـه الوحـيـد،
المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور،
نــور من نــور، إله حـق من إله حـق، مولود غير مخلــوق، 
واحـد مع الآب في الجــوهـــر، الذي به كــان كل شيء، 
هذا الذي من أجلــنا نحن البـشر ومن أجـل خلاصـنا نزل من السمــاء، 
وتجــسد من الــروح القــدس، ومن مريم العذراء تأنس 
وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي.
تألّم وقُبِرَ وقام من الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب،
وصـعد إلى السـمـــــوات، وجلـس عـن يمـيـن أبـــيــه ،
وأيضـا يأتى فى مجـدة ليديـن الأحــيـاء و الأمــــوات،
الذى لـيــــــــس لــمــلــكـــــــــة إنــقــضـــــــــــــــاء ،
نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس الربُ المُحيي المنبثق من الآب
نسـجد له ونمـجدة مع الآب والابن النـاطق فى الأنبـياء.
وبـكـنـيـســة واحـــــدة مـقـدّســة جـامــعـة رســـولية،
ونـعـتـرف بمعـمــوديـة واحـدة لمـغـفرة الـخـطـــــايـا،
ونـنـتــظر قيــــــــامـة الأمـــوات وحـيـاة الدهــر الآتى
أمين
. ​*

*ياريت تقول قانون الإيمان مرة يوميا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2009)

soufian قال:


> اتمنى ألا أحرم من قول كلمة "أخي حيران".فلا يحق لي قولها إلا للمسلمين.



*وهذا دليل على شيطانية الإسلام*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (27 أبريل 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *إلى أخى مجدى
> رجاء قرأة هذه الشهادة​*
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80010



هذه الشهاده لاتحمل الا معنى واحد وهى المعاناه والمخاطر التى تواجه اى متنصر عرف طريق الحق 
ولكن على الجانب اخر تحمل جانب خطير وشديد الاهميه ويتمثل فى حاله الرعب والخوف لكل من يحاول مجرد المحاوله لمساعده هذا المتنصر من الاخوه ومد يد ا العون له وهذا مالمسته بنفسى 
خلال الفتره السابقه والقصيره مما يجعل الامر اكثر صعوبه على هذا العابر الجديد الذى فى اشد الحاجه لمد يد العون له خصوصا انه يجد نفسه بين امرين لاثالث بينمها 
الاول هو مدى الخناق الذى يعانيه وهو تحت ضغط اسره مسلمه ومجتمع يرفضه ويطالب بطرده او بموته اذا انكشف امره  
الثانى عدم وجود مساعده من الجانب المسيحى حرصا على نفسه واهله ايضا وهذا حق مشروع اكيد ونلتمس كل العذر له نحن العابرين 
ولاننكر مدى اهميه المساعده للعابر الجديد فى هذه الفتره التى يكون فيها الجانب الشيطانى له الكافه 
ورغم كل هذا وذاك نحن لانشعر بهذا الخوف 
يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 27 «سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> هذه الشهاده لاتحمل الا معنى واحد وهى المعاناه والمخاطر التى تواجه اى متنصر عرف طريق الحق
> ولكن على الجانب اخر تحمل جانب خطير وشديد الاهميه ويتمثل فى حاله الرعب والخوف لكل من يحاول مجرد المحاوله لمساعده هذا المتنصر من الاخوه ومد يد ا العون له وهذا مالمسته بنفسى
> خلال الفتره السابقه والقصيره مما يجعل الامر اكثر صعوبه على هذا العابر الجديد الذى فى اشد الحاجه لمد يد العون له خصوصا انه يجد نفسه بين امرين لاثالث بينمها
> الاول هو مدى الخناق الذى يعانيه وهو تحت ضغط اسره مسلمه ومجتمع يرفضه ويطالب بطرده او بموته اذا انكشف امره
> ...



*أخى مجدى

وأضح أن تعليقك على أختبار أخر غير الذى وضعتة لك​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (28 أبريل 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *أخى مجدى
> 
> وأضح أن تعليقك على أختبار أخر غير الذى وضعتة لك​*



بالفعل اختى وانما اقصد هذا الربط 
http://www.islamexplained.com/daring...7/default.aspx 
والرجاء الرد


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> بالفعل اختى وانما اقصد هذا الربط
> http://www.islamexplained.com/daring...7/default.aspx
> والرجاء الرد


 
*طبعا واضح إن المنتصرة العابرة مريم إبراهيم عانت الكثير *
*وذلك نتيجة تسامح الإسلام وجهل المسلمين*
*ونتيجة صغر سنها وعدم معرفتها بمدى الوحشية الموجودة فى الإسلام والمسلمين*
*ولكنى عندى سؤال لك*
*هل نخاف من البشر الذين ليس لهم سلطان سوى على الجسد أم نخاف من الذى له سلطان*
*على الجسد والروح الذى بيده كل شئ ؟*​ 
*وقد سبق وحذرنا وقال*
*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم*
*وقال أيضا*
*لاتخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد *
*ليس لهم ما يفعلونة بعد ذلك*
*بل خافوا بالحرى من الذى له سلطان بعدما يقتل يلقى فى جهنم *​*هذا إختبار المنتصرة العابرة نسرين*

http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=427&cat=27&scat=64&


----------



## Kerya_Layson (28 أبريل 2009)

_اخى حيران لماذا الخوف؟؟؟ وانت قد غلبت الشيطان وسحقته تحت قدميك
معاك ربنا وخايف؟؟؟؟؟نحن ضعفاء لاكن بالمسيح اقوياء
ربنا فادر بقوته انه يحميك من اعدائك والا بطل  ايماننا
المسيح كان قوى جدا حتى وهو على الصليب
احتمل ظلم الاشرار وطلب بصفه ناسوته المغفره لهم والمسامحه التى سوف يقف هو ويدينهم لان الاب قد اعطى كل الدينونه للابن لاكن فى المجىء التانى
هو اتى فى المره الاولى فى صورة عبد لكى يقود البشريه نحو حياه الكمال مع المسيح
مجىء المسيح على الارض جعلنا لا نعرف الخوف
دا المؤمن الحقيقى
يااخى مجدى ياما امبراطوريات قامت على المسيحيه لتبيدها
الامبراطوريه الرومانيه فى عز قوتها والفرس واليونان
ومع ذالك ها هى المسيحيه فى انحاء العالم كلها وها هم الاباطره انظر الى نهايتهم
الى مات فى الحرب قطعت رأسه
الى مات  محروق فى احدى معاركه مع  اخيه
الى اتشل طول ايام حياته ولما اختاره الله شفى من شلله
اريانوس والى انصنا  دا قتل عدد ضخم من المسيحين
وبات كل همه القضاء علىا لمسيحيه ولما كان يقتل المسيحين الناس كانت تروح للسيف بفرح عجيب وهى مطمئنه انها بعد فصل رقبتها ستلقى فى حضن المسيح
علشان كدا المتنصرين الى بيستشهدوا دول اعظم مثال للمسيحيه الحقيقيه لانهم اختبروا المسيح باجسادهم
قدموا اجسادهم ذبيحه من اجل الله
المسيح يقولهم  تعالوا الى يامباركى ابى رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تاسيس العالم  
لاكن من يرقضه المسيح يقوله
اذهبوا عنى يافاعلى الاثم الى النار الابديه المعده لابليس وملائكته
  وانت مع المسيح........ لا تخف
هو المسيح بنفسه قال 
لا تخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف .....امن فقط   
يعنى ايه امن فقط   يعنى امن ان الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون
امن ان ربنا لا يسلمك الى ايد اعدائك
امن ان طول ما انت مع المسيح لا يستطيع احد علىا لارض ان يفصلك 
حتى الموت
لا يستطيع ان يفصلك لاكن الموت هو الخطا لفاصل بين حياتين احداهما على الارض
وهى اختبار او امتحان تصل بيه الى الحياه الابديه التى هنحياها مع رب المجد
لا حوريات ولا انهار من لين ولا انهار من عسل ولا غلمان مخلدون (كلها خزعبلات اسلاميه لاغراء البشر بالمتع الجسديه)
فى القيامه لا نقوم بالجسد لاكن نلبس اجساد نورانيه ومن يغلب يصير كملاك
لان الله قدوسس   فا مش معول يجالس مع الحوريه التى مقعدتها ميل ولا الغلمان المخلدون الذين لا ينزفون
نكون مع الله بالتسبيح والصلوات والغنى
لا يتعبنا الجسد الارضى لانه يذول بمجرد الحساب
الجسد النورانى لا يتعب لا يهتم بالمتع الجسديه ولا بالاكل ولا بالشرب


ثق ياعزيزى ان الله معك يسمع كل ضقات قلبك وهمسات فمك
ثق ان الله معك لانه كان مع  القديسين حتى المنتهى
كان مع الفتيه الثلاثه فى اتون الناس فلم تصيبهم باذى
ونبوخذ نصر الملك راى رابع معهم فى الناس ويشبه ابن الانسان (اسم ليسوع المسيح 9
ثق ان الله معك كما كان مع حنه ام صموئيل النبى اول ما صلت ببكاء ونذر وصرخت الى الله استخاب لها واعطاها ابنا اسمه صموئيل النبى
ثق ان الله معك كما كان مع اليهود اربعين سنه يعولهم فى صحراء جرداء
كان يرسل لهم المن والسلوى
ثق ان الله معك كما كان مع دانيال فى جب الاسود   فى وسط الجب الله بعث ملاكه فسد افواه الاسود
هذا هو ايماننا
ثق ان الله معك كما كان مع يوسف الصديق الى اخواته رموة فى البئر وهو طفل صغير وسابوه لاكن الله بعتله الشخص الى ينقذه وتعامل معه طول ايام حياته وصار عظيم جدا فى الرب وكان المتسلط على بيت فرعون   كان وزير لمصر 
ثق ان الله معك كما كان مع مردخاى ومكر هامان فى قصه استير صام الشعب ثلاث ايام فكشف الله خبث هامان  وتدبيره الشرير لمردخاى وصلب هامان علىا لصليب الذى اعده هو لمردخاى المظلوم
ثق ان الله معك كما كان مع سوسنا ولم يرض بظلمها ولا برجمها بسبب الشهاده الزور من رجلين عليها بانها دنست بالونا  لاكن لما صلت سرعان ما استجاب لها الله وبعث لها دنيال الى حاكم هؤلاء الشيوخ وحول الله الرجم من  سوسنه الى الشيخان الكاذبان
ثق ان الله معك كما كان مع التلاميذ الى فتنوا العالم بالمسيحيه
يااخى دول 12 تلميذ خلو العالم كله مسيحى   اى قوة هى التى تجعلهم يقفوا امام العالم الى القوه التى قال عنها المسيح
تنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم 
ثق ان الله معك كما كان مع بولس الرسولى وتعامل معه وحوله من مضطهد للكنيسه وللمسيحين الى اعظم كاروز عرفته المسيحيه واحتمل الاما هو قال عن نفسه 
وانا تعبت اكثر من جميعها فى الضيقات اكتر فى السجون مرارا
ثق ان الله معك كما هو مع تاريخ الكنيسه المرير بالاضطهادات 
امام هذه القدره الالهيه هل مازلت تخف؟؟؟
يقول لك الله لا تخف امن فققققققققققققط
المسيح معاك حبيبى _


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (28 أبريل 2009)

اشكر ك اخى kawkab_albaryia على هذا المحهود الغير عادى واشكرك على هذه الجرعه الايمانيه التى نحن فى اشد الحاجه اليها فى هذه الايام والتمس لنا العذر اخى فنحن مازالنا نخطوا اول خطوه فى معرفه الرب الحقيقى 
ولكن اذا قرات ماكتبته جيدا  (ورغم كل هذا وذاك نحن لانشعر بهذا الخوف) سترى اننا لم نشعر بالخوف مره واحده فمن يوم ماعرفت ربى اشعر بامان لم اشاهده اواشعر به خلال حياتى كلها .............................................
وانا كان كل قصدى المصاعب والمتاعب التى يواحها اى عابر جديد مثلى ..............................................
واتكلم عن تجربه شخصيه لى حدثت بالفعل فانا لم اجد من يمد لى العون غيركم هنا باستسناء صديق لى خارج اسوار البلد التى اعيشها وهذا ليس خوف اخى مننا وانما هو رغبه ملحه لمعرفه حبيبى ومخلصى ..............


----------



## Kerya_Layson (29 أبريل 2009)

_*اخى مجدى  
سلام ونعمه لشخصك المحبوب
دائما ما يستخدم الشيطان حيل كثيره تجعل كثيرون يهتمون بالمشاغل والهموم وينسون حياتهم الابديه
كتبت المداخله الى فاتت عن الايمان يطرد الخوف وانا اثق ان من يترك الشيطان (الاسلام اكبر شيطان عرفها لعالم )
ويرتضى ان يحمل مع المسيح الاما بسبب ايمانه   هذا الشخص لا يخاف 
 ربنا هيتعامل معاك وانا اثق فى ذالك  قد يكون عن طريق صديقك الى قلت عليه
قد يكون عن طريق راهب
قد يكون عن طريق الانترنت  ومنتدى الكنيسه الى بدئت تتعامل مع المسيح من خلاله
ولا مانع لله ان يتعامل معك شخصيا
التلاميذ الاثنى عشر  غيرو دنينهم لانهم قبلوا لمسيح الرب
المسيحى فى القرون الاولى كان الى يقول على نفسه انا مسيحى اكنه قال انا قتلت انا سرقت
المسيحيه كانت جريمه   فقط مجرد انك مسيحى
وكان جزائها هو الشهاده على اسم المسيح

الله تعامل معك كما مع كثيرييييييييييييين قبلك 
بولس الرسول المسيح ظهرله وقاله ياشاول لماذا تضطهدنى ومن بعد هذا الظهور تحول الى اعظم كاروز
اختبارات المتنصرين  الى يحكى عن اختبار راى المسيح فى رؤيا
وتتعدد الرؤيا وكل واحد يحكي الموقف كانه مازل فى الرؤيا
الهنا حى
وبمقدار ما تطلب من الله ان يعرفك الطيق   بمقدار ما يستجيب لك الرب وينصرك
بقدار ما تريد معرفه الطريق   بمقدار ما يعرفك الله طريقه كاملا
انظر ماذا يقول داود
انى اسمع ما يتكلم به الرب الاله انه يتكلم بالسلام لشعبه
داود سمع ما يتكلمبه الله
ما هذا الايمان 
طبعا داود دا رجلا قوى فى ايمانه لاكن وصل لهذه الدرجه بالصــــــــــــلاه والطلبات
دائما كان يطلب من الله فى المزامير
يريت تقرا المزامير

والمسيح معك ياخ مجدى ولا يتركك لان وعوده وعود حيه
المسيح حى الى الابد هو قال
انا حى فانتم ستحيون
اماما محمد فهو ميت وقال 
انا ميت وانتم ميتون

من نتبع اذا الحى ام الميت
نتبع الذى له سلطان على اقامه الموتى من قبورهم بعد ان تتحلل جثثهم وتعود للتراب
ففى يوم الدينونه يسمون الاموات صوت المسيح فيقوم كل من عملوا الصالحات الى قيامه الحياه 
 هو الاله الى قال عنه سفر الملوك الاول
الرب يميت ويحى


ربنا يسوع المسيح الاله الحى يكون معك فى كل خطوة 
*_


----------



## Strident (29 أبريل 2009)

حيران قال:


> اشكر ك اخى kawkab_albaryia على هذا المحهود الغير عادى واشكرك على هذه الجرعه الايمانيه التى نحن فى اشد الحاجه اليها فى هذه الايام والتمس لنا العذر اخى فنحن مازالنا نخطوا اول خطوه فى معرفه الرب الحقيقى
> ولكن اذا قرات ماكتبته جيدا  (ورغم كل هذا وذاك نحن لانشعر بهذا الخوف) سترى اننا لم نشعر بالخوف مره واحده فمن يوم ماعرفت ربى اشعر بامان لم اشاهده اواشعر به خلال حياتى كلها .............................................
> وانا كان كل قصدى المصاعب والمتاعب التى يواحها اى عابر جديد مثلى ..............................................
> واتكلم عن تجربه شخصيه لى حدثت بالفعل فانا لم اجد من يمد لى العون غيركم هنا باستسناء صديق لى خارج اسوار البلد التى اعيشها وهذا ليس خوف اخى مننا وانما هو رغبه ملحه لمعرفه حبيبى ومخلصى ..............



أعتقد يا عزيزي أن علينا كلنا أن نكون شاكرين لله...
فأنت اليوم لديك الإنترنت و عليه منتدى و عليه أعضاء زي الفل يهتمون بك و يكلمونك يومياً...
و الإرهاب الإسلامي صار مكشوفاً و كل تفاصيله ظاهرة و مفضوحة...

تخيل موقف هؤلاء الذين عبروا مثلك، و لكن دون كل هذه المساعدة التي تلقاها اليوم...
طبعاً الله كان يقويهم و يقف معهم...

و تذكر أن كل تعبك الله يراه و يقدره جداً...و لن ينساه...

الرب معك و يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مايو 2009)

*أخى مجدى
سلام ونعمة رب المجد
أشكر الرب  أجدك خرجت من حيرتك
واليوم تشجع أخرين للخروج من الحيرة
هذا هو عمل الروح القدس  معك
نشكر الرب
وجدت هذا الرابط ربما يفيدك فى إجابة بعض التساؤلات​*

http://christ-way-truth-life.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_15.html


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 مايو 2009)

*فى هذا الرابط 
بث مباشر لقناة سى تى فى على النت
وهى قناة مسيحية مصرية ​*



*قناه سي تي في موجوده وبحجم كبير علي الموقع ده​*

http://holytv.blogspot.com/


*بس لازم نتزلوا برنامج كويك تايم بلاير علشان القناه تشتغل من الموقع ده*​

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (5 مايو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *أخى مجدى
> سلام ونعمة رب المجد
> أشكر الرب  أجدك خرجت من حيرتك
> واليوم تشجع أخرين للخروج من الحيرة
> ...



ولما لا اذا كان الـــــــــرب يسوع المسيح يريد أن تعرفه يريد أن يحمل همومــــــنا  وأثقالنا وأتعابنا ويريحنا منها، يريد أن يمنحنا سلامــــــــــــه القلب ويخلّصلنا ويكتب اسمنا في سفر الحيــــــاة  
فلماذا لانشجع الاخرين ؟
وشكرا ومجدا للرب لكل من مد  الى يديه لاخراجى من الظلمه الموحشه الى النور الابدى
وقريبا سوف تقراى شهادتى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 مايو 2009)

*أخى مجدى
هذا رابط مكتبة فيديو  مارمينا  ​*
http://www.st-mina.com/video/category/16/16


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 مايو 2009)

حيران قال:


> ولما لا اذا كان الـــــــــرب يسوع المسيح يريد أن تعرفه يريد أن يحمل همومــــــنا  وأثقالنا وأتعابنا ويريحنا منها، يريد أن يمنحنا سلامــــــــــــه القلب ويخلّصلنا ويكتب اسمنا في سفر الحيــــــاة
> فلماذا لانشجع الاخرين ؟
> وشكرا ومجدا للرب لكل من مد  الى يديه لاخراجى من الظلمه الموحشه الى النور الابدى
> وقريبا سوف تقراى شهادتى



*أقصد من كلامى أن تشجيعك للأخرين هو أكبر دليل على إيمانك القوى بالرب يسوع
وهذا شئ مفرح
الرب يثبت إيمانك​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (5 مايو 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير اختى مارثه المصريه على كل ماترسليه لى من روابط انا فى اشد الحاجه لها بالفعل وفى هذا التوقيت وانا فعلا بحاول بمشيئه الرب الاستفاده بكل مافبها بقدر استطاعتى 
اشكرك ياربى ومخلصى انك ارسلت لى ابنتك الباره والمخلصه لك 
بارك الله فيكى وجعلك دائما خادمه لربنا يسوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2009)

حيران قال:


> ولما لا اذا كان الـــــــــرب يسوع المسيح يريد أن تعرفه يريد أن يحمل همومــــــنا  وأثقالنا وأتعابنا ويريحنا منها، يريد أن يمنحنا سلامــــــــــــه القلب ويخلّصلنا ويكتب اسمنا في سفر الحيــــــاة
> فلماذا لانشجع الاخرين ؟
> وشكرا ومجدا للرب لكل من مد  الى يديه لاخراجى من الظلمه الموحشه الى النور الابدى
> وقريبا سوف تقراى شهادتى



*كلام جميل يا مجدى

هذا عمل الله ظاهرا فيك

هللويا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 مايو 2009)

*أخى مجدى
سلام ونعمة رب المجد

أتمنى أن تقرأ هذا المقال على هذا الرابط​* 


http://www.lifeagape.org/arabicpalestine/four.htm


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد

هذه صلوات الأجبية أو تسمى صلوات السواعى
منها صلات باكر تصليها صباحا
ومنها صلاة النوم تصليها قبل النوم

هذه صلاة الأجبية المسموعة​
http://www.st-mina.com/main/Audio/audio_6.asp

*صلاة الأجبية مكتوبة من كنيسة الأنبا تكلا​*
http://st-takla.org/Agpeya_.html


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (11 مايو 2009)

الرب يبارك لكى فى عمرك اختى الحبيبه مارثا المصريه 


كل ما تكون هناك رغبه ملحه للتعرف على شى ما 
اجدك ترسل لى الرابط الذى احتاجه دون ان يكون هناك اتصال مباشر 

شى غريب بالفعل فهذه ليست اول مره
فهذا هو عمل الرب يسوع مما لاشك فيه الذى تزيد محبتى له كل يوم بشكل لااصدقه انا نفسى ..................

فقد قصدت ان تكون هذه المشاركه على العام لا على الخاص للافاده بشكل اكثر لكل حيران 
الذى اقول له ثق فى الله وفتح بابك للرب يسوع فهو واقف لامحاله منتظر ان تاذن له بالدخول ولن يخزيك ابدا 
وانزع الخوف الذى تربنا عليه وكدنا نموت منه ايضا 

وابدا انت الخطوه التى بها الحياه الحقيقه الابديه ولا تردد ابدا لانك لن ترى الا السلام والمحبه والخلاص الذى وعدنا بها يسوع الرب 
وللحديث باقيه


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مايو 2009)

حيران قال:


> الرب يبارك لكى فى عمرك اختى الحبيبه مارثا المصريه
> 
> 
> كل ما تكون هناك رغبه ملحه للتعرف على شى ما
> ...



*أعتقد أن هذا هو صوت الرب
الرب يثبت إيمانك
ويسهل كل طرقك​*


----------



## fredyyy (11 مايو 2009)

حيران قال:


> يريد أن يمنحنا سلامــــــــــــه القلب *ويخلّصلنا* ويكتب اسمنا في *سفر الحيــــــاة *فلماذا لانشجع الاخرين ؟


 


*أشكرك يارب يا مصدر الحياة*
*يا من خلصتنا وقد ضمنت لنا الحياة*
*وأبعدت عنا الموت ولنا سلامك في ذي الحياة*
*مبارك عبدك مجدي من يقود الآخرين الى مُعطي الحياة*
*فمن يقدر أن يمحوا أسماؤنا وقد كتبتها أنت بيدك في سفر الحياة *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مايو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد
هذا رابط به تفسير لسفر نشيد الأنشاد لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​*
http://www.meca-forum.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2054


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (13 مايو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد
> هذا رابط به تفسير لسفر نشيد الأنشاد لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​*
> http://www.meca-forum.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2054



اشكركى اختى الحبيبه واشكر الرب على انه يلبى احتاجاتى من خلالك اختى الحبيبه دائما 
وانا بس كان قصدى ان هناك امور خاصه بى لايمكن طرحها على العام وكنت احب ان اخذ برايك فيها نظرا لهذا التقرب الروحى بيننا 
احترم رايك بشده فهذا حقك وايضا مقدره كويسه 
ارجوا بس الا اكون ازعجتك اليوم بهذه الرسائل المتواصله سمحينى
حيث ان هذا المنتدى هو الطريق الوحيد لى .................
وشكرا لك 
وسلام المسيح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 مايو 2009)

*سفر نشيد الأنشاد 
من أسفار العهد القديم (التوراة)

إنما هو أنشودة فرح تُكَّرِم الزواج، وتظهر حياة المحبة بين الرجل والمرأة، العريس وعروسه، وهي في صورتها الروحية انعكاس للمحبة المتبادلة بين الله والكنيسة(جماعة الؤمنيين)

الشخصيات الرئيسية في هذا السفر: سليمان الملك، شولميث. 

نتعلم من هذا السفر: أن الحب بين الرجل والمرأة هو عطية من الله طالما في الإطار الذي رسمه الله. ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2009)

*


حيران قال:



			اشكركى اختى الحبيبه واشكر الرب على انه يلبى احتاجاتى من خلالك اختى الحبيبه دائما 
وانا بس كان قصدى ان هناك امور خاصه بى لايمكن طرحها على العام وكنت احب ان اخذ برايك فيها نظرا لهذا التقرب الروحى بيننا 
احترم رايك بشده فهذا حقك وايضا مقدره كويسه 
ارجوا بس الا اكون ازعجتك اليوم بهذه الرسائل المتواصله سمحينى
حيث ان هذا المنتدى هو الطريق الوحيد لى .................
وشكرا لك 
وسلام المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


راجع هذا الرابط
http://www.deaconsamuel.net/Boek2.htm

وهذا الرابط

http://www.islameyat.net/testimonies/video/shekh_mu7amad_elnagar.rm*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (13 مايو 2009)

هللويا 
المجد للرب يسوع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 مايو 2009)

سلام المسيح
هذا الرابط به رؤيا رأتها الأخت الفاضلة أمة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1346874#post1346874 

وضعت لك هذا الرابط فى رسائل الزوار ولكنى فوجئت عندما فتحتة وجدت صفحة أخرى​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 مايو 2009)

*هذه هى الرؤية التى ظهرت لأختنا الحبيبة أمة
 وكان اليوم صباح الأحد الثامن والعشرين من مايو 1967. استيقظت على صراخ طفلي فجلست في سريري وحملته على ذراعي لأرضعه ونظرت الى ساعة يدي وكان الوقت السادسة صباحا تماما – أي ان عقارب الساعة كانت بشكل عامودي مستقيم. القيت برأسي الى الخلف واغمضت عيني للراحة فقط وليس للنوم. 

فإذا بي أرى نفسي على سطح البناية الكبيرة التي كنا نسكن في طابقها الأسفل. ورفعت نظري الى السماء وكانت صافية وجميلة جدا ورأيت الشمس في وسطها كبيرة جدا كأنها قريبة من الأرض، ومن شدة جمالها اردت أن اشبع نظري منها. فاستغربت كثيرا كيف اني كنت قادرة عل النظر اليها بعينين مفتوحتين تماما على غير الطبيعة.

وفيما انا انظر اليها إذا بسحابة ناصعة البياض تتحرك من اليسار الى اليمين باتجاه الشمس، واستمرت على التحرك حتى بدأت تغطي الشمس تدريجيا الى ان تم تغطيتها بالكامل. ولكن السحابة استمرت في الحركة في تجاه اليمين وبدأت تكشف عن الشمس التي رأيتها تقف فوق كنيسة لها قبة كبيرة في الوسط وقبتين أصغر على الجانبين. وكانت الشمس تقف فوق القبة الكبيرة. 
وفي الحال عرفت بكل كياني ان الشمس هي العذراء. 

تعليق: كيف عرفت انها العذراء مريم وليس السيد المسيح لست أدري. علما اني لم أكن قد قرأت سفر الرؤيا حيث يقول: 

رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 12 العدد 1 وَظَهَرَتْ آيَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ: امْرَأَةٌ مُتَسَرْبِلَةٌ بِالشَّمْسِ، وَالْقَمَرُ تَحْتَ رِجْلَيْهَا، وَعَلَى رَأْسِهَا إِكْلِيلٌ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبا. 

بل كنت أعرف أن السيد المسيح هو شمس العدل كما تقول ترنيمة عيد الميلاد في الكنيسة البيزنطية.

عودة: عندما عرفت أن الشمس هي العذراء فكرت ماذا علي أن أفعل. فنظرت اليها وسألتها عن سبب ظهورها لي، وقالت لي حرفيا: "طُلِبَ مني أن أحمي الكنيسة" (كلمات لن انساها حتى آخر يوم من عمري). لم أدري ماذا أقول أو ماذا أفعل بل كنت افكر وقررت أن أطلب منها أن تعطيني بركة. فرأيت ذراعا تمتد عن يمين الشمس نحوي وتعطيني كفا. نظرت الى الكف ولم أفهم معناه. ولكن شعرت أن علي أن أحافظ عليه وابين لها امتناني، فحملته على ساعدي الأيسر ونظرت اليه كأم تنظر الى طفلها الثمين. 

ثم عدت ونظرت الى الأعلى نحو العذراء وسألتها متى اراها المرة القادمة. وردت علي بكلمتين فقط: "يوم الأحد" . وفتحت عيناي ونظرت الى الساعة وكانت عقاربها لا تزال في خط مستقيم وكأن كل ما حدث لم يستغرق حتى ثانية واحدة.

هل ما حدث كان حلما؟ لست أعلم. هل كان يقظة؟ لست أعلم. ​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (15 مايو 2009)

ليس لى تعليق غير ان هذه هى اختى الحبيبه خادمه الرب 
الرب يخليها لنا جميعا 
هللويا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 مايو 2009)

*فيديو ظهور العدرا بكنيستها بالزيتون   1968 ​*
http://3arabtv.com/3arabtv/islam/view/GSpO9_O0G9k/ظهورات_العذراء_فى_الزيتون.html 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWdEPbXEK1k&NR=1


*وقدكتب عن الظهور الإلاهى فى جريدة الأهرام والوطنى وأخر ساعة والأخبار​*

http://popekirillos.net/forum/index.php?topic=8983.msg41773


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مايو 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> راجع هذا الرابط
> http://www.deaconsamuel.net/Boek2.htm
> ...




انتقال محمد النجار​
الجزء الاول

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRmRdyymfXU


***********************************************


انتقال محمد النجار 

الجزء الثاني​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyYlejVBIBY



************************************************

انتقال محمد النجار 

الجزء الثالث​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLMSU_jxnSE


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 مايو 2009)

*هذا رابط قناة الحياة​*

http://www.hayatv.tv/ 



*موقع جديد خاص بالقنوات المسيحة بث مباشر ctv - اغابى - الحياة -ومجموعة كبيرة من القنوات المسيحية​*
http://www.sg-es.com/TV.htm


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مايو 2009)

*إختبار بنات أخو الشيخ سيد طنطاوى​*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C78DbEZEfqI&feature=related


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 مايو 2009)

*مواقع   مسيحية
هذا رابط لأديرة مصر​*

http://www.stmark-kw.org/index.asp?pid=14


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (19 مايو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *مواقع   مسيحية
> هذا رابط لأديرة مصر​*
> 
> http://www.stmark-kw.org/index.asp?pid=14



الف مليون شكر لكى اختى الحبيبه مارثا 
بش عارف انا من غيرك كنت عملت ايه 
الرب يحميك ويرعاك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مايو 2009)

*الثالوث الأقدس هو*
*الأب والإبن والروح القدس*​

*أى أقنوم الله الآب *
*وأقنوم الله الابن*
*وأقنوم الله الروح القدس*
*إن أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس لهم نفس الجوهر الإلهى*
*وللأقانيم طبيعتهم الإلهيه نفس الخواص بالنسبة للإرادة والطاقة والقوة والسلطان*
*إن التمييز بينهم مؤسس على خواصهم الإقنومية التى تتعلق بمصدرهم*
*الآب هوالمصدر الأساسى ويتميز بالإبوة *
*الابن يتميز بأنه إبن الله المرسل من الآب .الابن به خلقت كل الأشياء وبه تم الفداء*
*الروح القدس هو الروح المنبثق من الله. هو معطى الحياة ومصدر التقديس *
*بالروح القدس يسكن الله فى المؤمن المسيحى*​ 

*كيف أن الآب والابن والروح القدس واحد؟*​ 
*النار يوجد بها لهب؛ واللهب يخرج منه نور وحرارة. فاللهب يسمى نار، والنور يسمى نار، والحرارة تسمى نار، والدليل على ذلك من الممكن أن نقول إننا نوقد النار، أو إننا نوقد اللهب، أحياناً نقول نحن نستنير بالنار أو نحن نستدفئ على الحرارة أو نحن نستدفئ على النار. فاللهب والنور والحرارة الخارجة منه شئ واحد أى نار واحدة وليسوا ثلاثة نيران. ولكن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة. ومع أن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة ولكن اللهب إن لم يلد نوراً ويشع حرارة لا يكون ناراً على الإطلاق. فاللهب بنوره وحرارته يكون ناراً حقيقية.*​ 

*هكذا إذا تأملنا فى الثالوث القدوس نفهم أن الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هـو الله. مثل اللهب نـار، والنور نـار، والحرارة نار، فالآب هو الله الآب، والابن هو الله الابن، والروح القدس هو الله الروح القدس، ويمكن أن يُقال الله فقط بدون الآب. كما نقول أن اللهب هو نار فالتسمية ليست مشكلة ولكن إذا لم يوجد الابن لا يوجد الله. لأنه لا يوجد آب بغير ابن ولا توجد نار بغير حرارة؛ حتى لو كان هناك لهب. لأن اللهب بدون حرارة ليس له قيمة، وكذلك أيضاً العقل بدون فكر ليس له قيمة، فالمولد يلد كهرباء، والنور يلد شعاع، والعقل يلد فكر، والزهور تلد رائحة، والمغناطيس يلد مجال مغناطيسى، والنبات يلد براعم، ولا يوجد شئ فى الوجود كله لا يلد غير الحجر والجماد الأصم. *
*فالله أعلن لنا أنه كإله واحد هو الآب والابن والروح قدس.*​​ 
*إقراء هذا الرابط*
*وحاول تتفهم ما مكتوب به*
*وبعد ذلك نبسط لك مفهوم الثالوث الأقدس*​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87974


*عظة التثليث والتوحيد لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*​ 


http://www.mediafire.com/?zit2voatlzg


http://www.mediafire.com/?qt90oxegdfn


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 مايو 2009)

*سلام المسيح يملأ حياااتك
رجاء قراءة هذا الإختبار​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18814


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1376565#post1376565


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (27 مايو 2009)

اشكرك اخى على هذا المجهود الكبير واشكر احساسك الجميل الذى اشعر به اتجاهك
ولكن عايزك بس تصدقنى فى كل حرف اكتبه حيث انه ليس لدى اى هدف دنيوى من وراء ما اكتبه غير اظهار الحق والحقيقه
الحقيقه يااخى بعيده كل البعد عن العقل وعن كل ما ذكرته من براهان او ادله عقليه بحته وانت تعلم جيدا ان الدين ليس بالعقل فو كان الدبن بالعقل لكان مسح اسفل الخف اولى من اعلاه صح 
فمهما كانت البراهين و  االادله لا ان رغم ذلك يظل عقلنا محدود امام قدره الله العلى القدير الذى قدرته غير محدوده ونقف جميعا فى هذه الحاله عاجزين عن تفسير بعض الامور التى يصعب علينا نحن كبشر ان ندركها
وهذا ماينطبق على حالتى 
فانا لم يكن للقران الكريم ولا الكتاب المقدس  ولااى شخص فى حياتى  اى دور  فى هذا التغير
وللتوضيح اكثر
فلم ادخل فى مناظره ولم يتطرق لى الشك فى اى ايه من القران او فى شخصيه الرسول ولم يلفت انتباهى ايه من الكتاب المقدس 
غير انى تكلمت مع الله كاب وصديق بعد صراع دائم  25 سنه من عمرى وليس من دخولى هذا المنتدى كما يظن البعض 
وقلت له بصدق و ببساطه يارب اين الحقيق  عرفنى من انت عرفنى الطريق الحق  تعبت ياربى ولم يعد هناك قدره للاحتمال اكثر من هذا 
فلم يردنى اخى ولم يخذلنى بل جذبنى اليه بكل حب وحنان الاب الذى افتقدته من سنين 
ووجد ت نفسى اطهر جسدى من كل الشرور 
ووجد ت نفسى فى نور دائم 
ووجد ت نفسى فى سلام لم اشعر به من قبل طول حياتى
فلم يعد للخوف والهموم والاحزان مكان فى حياتى
وكثير ا من الامور التى تغيرت فى حياتى بفضل الرب يسوع الى الافضل 
فلم يكن لدى اى اختيار اخى فى ان اعلن ان ربى يسوع هو مخلصى 
هل انت مصدقنى


----------



## احمد1 (27 مايو 2009)

حيران قال:


> اشكرك اخى على هذا المجهود الكبير واشكر احساسك الجميل الذى اشعر به اتجاهك
> ولكن عايزك بس تصدقنى فى كل حرف اكتبه حيث انه ليس لدى اى هدف دنيوى من وراء ما اكتبه غير اظهار الحق والحقيقه
> الحقيقه يااخى بعيده كل البعد عن العقل وعن كل ما ذكرته من براهان او ادله عقليه بحته وانت تعلم جيدا ان الدين ليس بالعقل فو كان الدبن بالعقل لكان مسح اسفل الخف اولى من اعلاه صح
> فمهما كانت البراهين و  االادله لا ان رغم ذلك يظل عقلنا محدود امام قدره الله العلى القدير الذى قدرته غير محدوده ونقف جميعا فى هذه الحاله عاجزين عن تفسير بعض الامور التى يصعب علينا نحن كبشر ان ندركها
> ...


*
اللصحيح اعجبتني صراحتك وانك عرفت الخلاص اخيرا وانك تحكي قصتك وانت فخوربها باركك الرب اليسوع مبارك هو اسمه 

ولكن عندي سؤال لما لا زال لقبك حيران الم تجد الخلاص بعد لما لا تغييره لوجد الخلاص او مهتديالى الرب  او غيرها من الالقاب التي تكون عن قناعه بانك قد اهتديت *

*ارجو الرد دون تحربف ردي وشكرا*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 مايو 2009)

حيران قال:


> اشكرك اخى على هذا المجهود الكبير واشكر احساسك الجميل الذى اشعر به اتجاهك
> ولكن عايزك بس تصدقنى فى كل حرف اكتبه حيث انه ليس لدى اى هدف دنيوى من وراء ما اكتبه غير اظهار الحق والحقيقه
> الحقيقه يااخى بعيده كل البعد عن العقل وعن كل ما ذكرته من براهان او ادله عقليه بحته وانت تعلم جيدا ان الدين ليس بالعقل فو كان الدبن بالعقل لكان مسح اسفل الخف اولى من اعلاه صح
> فمهما كانت البراهين و  االادله لا ان رغم ذلك يظل عقلنا محدود امام قدره الله العلى القدير الذى قدرته غير محدوده ونقف جميعا فى هذه الحاله عاجزين عن تفسير بعض الامور التى يصعب علينا نحن كبشر ان ندركها
> ...



*أنا أصدقك
لأنك فعلا تقول الحق
لأنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يقول أن يسوع المسيح رب إلا بالروح القدس
وقد قال أيضا رب المجد لستم أنتم الذين إخترتمونى بل أنا الذى إخترتكم
فكل ماتقوله هو عمل الروح القدس
وقد وضعت لك موضوع الثالوثالقدوس  لزيادة معلوماتك وليس للبرهان 
لأنى أعلم جيدا أنك أمنت بعمل الروح القدس​*
*كتبت إختبار بيس لكى ترى أيضا أنه عندما طلب من الرب معرفة الحقيقة وطلب بلجاجة
وجد نفسة يفتح الكومبيوتر على موقع مسيحى ويقرأ الإنجيل والمزامير ويستريح
وووصل الى السلام وعرف الرب من الإنجيل​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (27 مايو 2009)

احمد1 قال:


> *
> اللصحيح اعجبتني صراحتك وانك عرفت الخلاص اخيرا وانك تحكي قصتك وانت فخوربها باركك الرب اليسوع مبارك هو اسمه
> 
> ولكن عندي سؤال لما لا زال لقبك حيران الم تجد الخلاص بعد لما لا تغييره لوجد الخلاص او مهتديالى الرب  او غيرها من الالقاب التي تكون عن قناعه بانك قد اهتديت *
> ...



لايهم اخى احمد الالقاب لدى ومنذ متى دل الاسم على الشخصيه
فالذى يهمنى فى المقام الاول ان اكون  ذلك الابن الذى يحب دائما ان يراه ابى 
احاول جاهدا واصلى لذلك ولا انسى ابدا جميع الاخوه هنا فى هذا المنتدى المبارك الذين لم يبخلوا على باى معلومه طلبتها 
الرب يبارك لهم جميعا 
اما عن كيفه تغير الاسم هنا فانا مبتدى ولااعرف كيف يتم نغير  اسم الدخول هنا
وياريت تشرح لى الطريقه


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2009)

*


احمد1 قال:




 باركك الرب اليسوع مبارك هو اسمه 



ارجو الرد دون تحربف ردي وشكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...



لماذ الأزدواجية فى الأراء يا سيد أحمد
أليست هذه مشاركة لك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1377050&postcount=15*


----------



## احمد1 (27 مايو 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> لماذ الأزدواجية فى الأراء يا سيد أحمد
> ...



اولا لم تاخذ كامل الاقتباس وهو قصير ولا يحتاج اختصار 

واذا انا قلت لك باركك الرب اين المشكله بطلبي من الرب ان يباركك 

وهذا قولي لنفسي كدعاء لي 
يارب بارك لي بعمري وصحتي ومالي واولادي 

اين الازدواجيه بالامر اذا كنت ادعو لك او ادعو لنفسي 

عن طريق الرب


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2009)

*


احمد1 قال:




اولا لم تاخذ كامل الاقتباس وهو قصير ولا يحتاج اختصار 

واذا انا قلت لك باركك الرب اين المشكله بطلبي من الرب ان يباركك 

وهذا قولي لنفسي كدعاء لي 
يارب بارك لي بعمري وصحتي ومالي واولادي 

اين الازدواجيه بالامر اذا كنت ادعو لك او ادعو لنفسي 

عن طريق الرب 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بل قلت "باركك الرب اليسوع مبارك هو اسمه "*


----------



## احمد1 (27 مايو 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> بل قلت "باركك الرب اليسوع مبارك هو اسمه "*



*شوف احسبها كما تريد لا يغير من ان هناك حجب للراي الاخر 

ولو كان هناك مجال لتعديل الموضوع لوجد ان رايي ليس هذا 

لان قصدي باركك رب اليسوع مبارك هو اسمه 

واهنيكم على حجب التعديل بالمواضيع لتصيد الاخطاء 

مبروك عليكم هذا الصيد
*
*وهنا المعنى واضح وليس بحاجه لتوضيح *

*باركك رب اليسوع مبارك هو اسمه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2009)

*


احمد1 قال:



شوف احسبها كما تريد لا يغير من ان هناك حجب للراي الاخر 

ولو كان هناك مجال لتعديل الموضوع لوجد ان رايي ليس هذا 

لان قصدي باركك رب اليسوع مبارك هو اسمه 

واهنيكم على حجب التعديل بالمواضيع لتصيد الاخطاء 

مبروك عليكم هذا الصيد

وهنا المعنى واضح وليس بحاجه لتوضيح 

باركك رب اليسوع مبارك هو اسمه

أنقر للتوسيع...


واضح أنك صبي صغير

توقف عن التدليس وإلا فستوضع خارج المنتدى*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يونيو 2009)

مقالة لأبونا بيشوى كامل عن السلوك المسيحى​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1389058#post1389058


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يونيو 2009)

*صلاة


لابونا القديس
بيشوى كامل​*
http://www.4shared.com/file/52091753...___online.html


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (17 يونيو 2009)

سلام الرب يسوع اخى الحبيب جدا فريدى
اشكرك على سوالك 
احب ان اطمنك فانا دئما مع ربى ومخلصى 
الرب نوري وخلاصي، ممن أخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي، ممن أرتعب 
اربعه شهور اخى الحبيب على ميلادى الجديد اشعر انهم اربعين سنه 
ولولا وجودى داخل اسره مسلمه لكنت نسيت ان كنت مسلم فى يوم من الايام هذه هى الحقيقه بدون ميالغه
يزيد حبى لربى يوما بعد يوم كل يوم اتعلم شى جديد خصوصا لما اقرا فى الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد وكانى اول مره اقراءه 
وبدات اقرا فى اصحاح الرسل 
ماشى وحده واحده بدون تعجل وكله بمشئه الرب 
ولكن لم يكتب لى الرب ان ادخل كنسيه واشعر ان الرب يدبر لى الامور فانا غير قلق رغم محاولتى المستمره واثق ان الرب لن يخذلنى قالذى خلصنى وضمنى الى حظيرته قادر ممالاشك فيه على كل شى 
ربنا موجود اخى الحبيب لانه هو الذى يسمع فيستجيب 
لذا فالصلاه بالنسبه لى هى غذائى الروحى دائما وصدقنى الرب كان وحشنى جدا لذا معظم وقتى بحاول ان اكون معه 
اخيرا وجدت من اكلمه ويسمع كلامى .................
يا رب اقبل منا في هذه الساعة وكل ساعة طلباتنا. سهل حياتنا، وأرشدنا إلى العمل بوصاياك. قدس أرواحنا. طهر أجسامنا. قوم أفكارنا. نق نياتنا. اشف أمراضنا واغفر خطايانا. ونجنا من كل حزن رديء ووجع قلب. أحطنا بملائكتك القديسي 
المزمور
ربنا موجود


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (17 يونيو 2009)

[size="4"]سلام الرب يسوع اخى الحبيب جدا فريدى
اشكرك على سوالك 
احب ان اطمنك فانا دئما مع ربى ومخلصى 
الرب نوري وخلاصي، ممن أخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي، ممن أرتعب 
اربعه شهور اخى الحبيب على ميلادى الجديد اشعر انهم اربعين سنه 
ولولا وجودى داخل اسره مسلمه لكنت نسيت ان كنت مسلم فى يوم من الايام هذه هى الحقيقه بدون ميالغه
يزيد حبى لربى يوما بعد يوم كل يوم اتعلم شى جديد خصوصا لما اقرا فى الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد وكانى اول مره اقراءه 
وبدات اقرا فى اصحاح الرسل 
ماشى وحده واحده بدون تعجل وكله بمشئه الرب 
ولكن لم يكتب لى الرب ان ادخل كنسيه واشعر ان الرب يدبر لى الامور فانا غير قلق رغم محاولتى المستمره واثق ان الرب لن يخذلنى قالذى خلصنى وضمنى الى حظيرته قادر ممالاشك فيه على كل شى 
ربنا موجود اخى الحبيب لانه هو الذى يسمع فيستجيب 
لذا فالصلاه بالنسبه لى هى غذائى الروحى دائما وصدقنى الرب كان وحشنى جدا لذا معظم وقتى بحاول ان اكون معه 
اخيرا وجدت من اكلمه ويسمع كلامى .................
يا رب اقبل منا في هذه الساعة وكل ساعة طلباتنا. سهل حياتنا، وأرشدنا إلى العمل بوصاياك. قدس أرواحنا. طهر أجسامنا. قوم أفكارنا. نق نياتنا. اشف أمراضنا واغفر خطايانا. ونجنا من كل حزن رديء ووجع قلب. أحطنا بملائكتك القديسي 
المزمور
ربنا موجود
ربنا حى 
صلى لى لو سمحت [/size]


----------



## أَمَة (17 يونيو 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> [size="4"]سلام الرب يسوع اخى الحبيب جدا فريدى
> اشكرك على سوالك
> احب ان اطمنك فانا دئما مع ربى ومخلصى
> الرب نوري وخلاصي، ممن أخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي، ممن أرتعب
> ...


 

كم مفرحة هذه الأخبار يا مجدي.
المسيحية حياة مقدسة تنمو في القداسة ولا تتوقف. 
الى الأمام مع المسيح، والرب راعيك وحافظك من كل شر وشبة شر.
آمين


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 يونيو 2009)

*سلام المسيح أخى مجدى
الرب يقويك ويثبتك فى الإيمان ويبعد عنك أى ضيق
أطلب من الرب أن يسمحلك بنوال العماد
ياريت تقرأ هذا الرابط​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1442799#post1442799


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

*سلام المسيح يملأ حياتك وحياة أسرتك
الرب يثبت إيمانك ويعطيك سؤال قلبك
الرب يحفظ دخولك وخروجك​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93808


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يوليو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد
هذا رابط موضوع رائع​*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94169


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 يوليو 2009)

سلام المسيح
حلقة لأبونا زكريا عن الله واحد فى ثالوث​
http://www.christian-dogma.net/video/asem1.wmv


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام الرب معك
الرب يقويك ويسهل كل طرقك
الرب يحفظك من أى شر أوشبه شر
تشدد وتقوى
ربنا موجود 
الرب يستخدمك  لخلاص الكثيرين​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97735
إختبار د, محمد محمود أستاذ أصول علم الشريعة الإسلامية هو وحرمة وكان عميد كلية المنيا سابقا​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1529653#post1529653


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (10 أغسطس 2009)

: 14 انتم نور العالم لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل

5: 15 و لا يوقدون سراجا و يضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المنارة فيضيء لجميع الذين في البيت

5: 16 فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات (متى )
هذا هو النور هل يستطع احد ان يحفى هذا النور


----------



## Twin (19 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي ثابت بيسوع*

*بكل محبة أصلي من أجلك كي تثبت أكثر يا أخي الغالي -حيران-
وأعتقد أنني عرفتك بحيران ولكنك الأن تثبت في الكرمة بأرادتك وبمحبة الله لك الذي أعطاك القوة كي تثبت فهو من ضمك أليه

بدأت سؤالك هذا بــــ
*​


ثابت بيسوع قال:


> انا رجل مسلم واحب المسيح والسيده العذراء ولكن اقف عند هذا السوال واتراجع مررا الا هو
> 
> كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ؟
> فلو لم يكن المسيح هو الله فى العقيده المسيحه لكنت اعتنقت المسيحه فى الحال
> ...



*والأن تصل الـــــــــي
*​


ثابت بيسوع قال:


> : 14 انتم نور العالم لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل
> 
> 5: 15 و لا يوقدون سراجا و يضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المنارة فيضيء لجميع الذين في البيت
> 
> ...


*وها أنت تعلن بأنك كنت وصرت 
فمباركة هي حياتك ولتكون بركة

ربنا يبارك حياتك .............................. يغلق الموضوع لعدم التشتيت 
يكفي لنا الأطلاع عليه 
وإن أردت المزيد فأسأل من جديد كونك ثابت بيسوع لا حيران

وليكون بركة

**سلام ونعمة*​


----------

